# لو استطعتم ردوا؟؟؟؟



## ?????????? (20 مارس 2006)

*لو استطعتم ردوا؟؟؟؟*


1/ما هو الحرام لديكم الخمر والميسر ولبس المراءة في كل الاحوال اكل الخنازير ليس حرام ؟
2/كيف تدخلوا مكان العبادة واحذيتكم تحمل كل ما في الشوارع من نجس ؟
3/هل عندكم حكم للطهارة والنظافة عند كل صلاة ؟
3/ماذا يعني الصيام عندكم ولماذا لا تاكلوا الااشياء التي تحمل الروح ما الهدف من ذلك ؟
4/كيف يكون مبدا الثواب والعقاب في دينكم وعلى اي اساس مبني ؟
5/اين مبدا الكرامة في الحكم القائل ان صفعك اخاك على خدك الايمن اعطي له خدك الايسر ؟
6/الا يوجد عندكم زكاة او صدقة ؟
7/اين احترام الطبيعة الانسانية وتقدير غرائزها ومحاولة تلجيمها بلجام التقوى؟
8/اين تكمن التقوى في اي المواقف تظهر؟
9/ما السبب في عيد الزعف وسبت النور وعيد القصب وعيد القيامة؟
10/الجنه عندنا لا تعجبكم لانها تهتم بالحواس فما هي الجنة التي عندكم ممكن تصفوها لي؟
11/من سيدخل الجنه او ما هي صفات من سيدخلها؟
12/ما هو تعريف الكفر في راي الدين لديكم؟
13/كيف صلب المسيح وهو به روح اله وكيف يقبل الروح الاله ان يعذب الجسد؟
14/بعد كما تقولوا موت يسوع ما موقف السيدة مريم من هذا؟
15/ما معنى يسوع ؟
16/ما هي مصادر المسيحية؟
17/الى ماذا تلجأون اذا ما ظهرت مساله ليست مذكورة في الانجيل؟
18/اوتدرون ما هي لغة الترانيم التي تغنوا بها او تفسير كلاماتها؟
19/الم تفكروا ان الكتاب قد حرف بعد قتل يسوع رغم انه لم يذكر لديكم انه تمت كتابته او حفظه وخاصة ان اليهود كانوا له بالمرصاد ؟
20/ما هي الدلائل القاطعة على ان هذا الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله وليس كلام يسوع او الكهنه؟
21/ما هي معجزات الكتاب المقدس ؟ولماذا سميتموه بالكتاب المقدس؟
22/من القران علمنا النحو والبلاغة والاوزان والسجوع والكنايات و كل قاعدة نحوية نرجعها للقران بمثل اين كتابكم من ذلك ؟
23/اخبرنا الله بعدة امور كونيه في كتابه العزيز من عدد كواكب المجموعة الشمسية انها احد عشر كوكب والشمس والقمر من سورة يوسف وان السماء دخان وليست تراب كما كان العلماء يعتقدوا لوقت قريب ماذا اخبركم كتابكم المقدس 
24/ من اين علمتم بان الصور التي تتخذونها رمز ليسوع والسيدة مريم هي من الواقع اما خشيتم ان يستهزا بها احد او يلقيها في مكان ما ؟
25/لماذا صلب المسيح وانتم لديكم الصلب هو نوع من الاهانةسفر التثنية 22 : 23  الم تقولوا انه بلا خطيئة حتى وان كان ملاك بلا خطيئة (وانا اتحدث عن يسوع وليس سيدنا عيسى الذي يعرفه المسلمون ) فلماذايضع الرب عليه خطية دون ذنب له حتى لو كان المراد منها رسالة ؟
26/كيف تصلون للرب ام ليسوع وان كان هما واحد فكيف مات يسوع والرب لا ؟
27/ماذا يضايقكم في السلام فهو دعوة لمن امامك بالسلام والرحمة والبركة فما معنى سلام سلام ونعمة؟
28/كيف لا يمكن للمطلق ان يتزوج بعد الطلاق فلماذا اذا طلقها ؟
29/كيف يمحو الرب الخطيئة عندنا بالتوبه وعندكم؟؟؟
30/لماذا تعمدوا اطفالكم الا اذا كنتم مؤمنين انهم ولدوا مسلمين؟؟
31/لماذا تاخذوا الاطفال رحلات وقت صلاة الجمعة بالذات اتخشون عليهم من سماع القران ؟؟
32/المراة الكاشفة لساقيها وشعرها رغم طعن سنها الا ترى ان حتى منظرها قبيح وهي طاعنه في السن ولا تستر نفسها ؟
33/امرنا الله  بالحجاب لنساءنا  كستر  حتى يحافظ الاسلام على كرامة المراة وشكلها؟
34/في القران حددربنا سبحانه وتعالى ان المراة بعد الطلاق لابد له من عدة وهذه العدة حتىتعلم ان كانت تحمل طفلا فلعل هذا يجعلهم يعودا ماذا عندكم من احكام في هذه الاحوال؟.
35/هل نفرض ان احد منكم تزوج وكانت امراته فاحشة زانيه او مجرمة او ماشابه ذلك عندنا ممكن ان يحتفظبها لكن ليلبى حاجته الطبيعية وهذه طبيعة لا تنكروها وجب عليه الزواج باخرى او تطليقا اذا ساءت الامور والزواج باخرى عندكم لا طلاق سجن مؤبد الم تجدوا ذلك يعادي الطبيعة؟
36/شهادة ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله احد اركان الاسلام ماذا لديكم؟
37/كيف تاكدتم ان يوحنا ولوقا ويوشع واليشع مصادر موثوق فيها وانهم لم يضيف كل منهم اراءه الخاصة ؟
انتظر الاجابة .


----------



## ma7aba (20 مارس 2006)

كل هدول وبدك إجابة يالطيف يازلمة الله يعينك بدك جاوبك تكرم بس اسألن سؤال سؤال وانا رح رد عليك جواب جواب


----------



## whocares (20 مارس 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> كل هدول وبدك إجابة يالطيف يازلمة الله يعينك بدك جاوبك تكرم بس اسألن سؤال سؤال وانا رح رد عليك جواب جواب



أنا مش فاهم أخ محبة،

هل الشخص أبو علامات استفهام راح يفيد نفسه أو يفيدنا بوضعه كل هذه الأسئلة؟ هل عند إعطاء الإجابة سيكون هناك في قلبه أي ردة فعل للتقرب إلى السيد المسيح؟ أتمنى و أصلي من أجل ذلك، و ربنا معك حبيب، و معاه.


----------



## ma7aba (20 مارس 2006)

> هل الشخص أبو علامات استفهام راح يفيد نفسه أو يفيدنا بوضعه كل هذه الأسئلة؟ هل عند إعطاء الإجابة سيكون هناك في قلبه أي ردة فعل للتقرب إلى السيد المسيح؟ أتمنى و أصلي من أجل ذلك، و ربنا معك حبيب، و معاه.


لا أظن اخي الحبيب لا أظن انه سيفتح قلبه للحق ويكتشف انه يعيش بالأوهام فلو أراد هذا لستنتج هذا من خلال القصص الكاذبة التي ينشرها شيوخهم وتساءل عن السبب في هذا التضليل المستمر
الرب يحميك


----------



## ?????????? (21 مارس 2006)

*لا هينفتح قلبي هاتولي انتم بس اجابه هذه الاسئلة وبعدين هاقولكم ازاي هينفتح قلبي لكن لو معندكمش رد يبقى الاحسن انكم ما تردوش ردود تغير المواضيع جوبوا دي اساله بسيطة*


----------



## ?????????? (21 مارس 2006)

الافضل انكم تبحثوا في مسيحيتكم عن ردود مقنعة للاسئلة ولا انتم ما عندكوش اللي تقولوه


----------



## ma7aba (21 مارس 2006)

> /ما هو الحرام لديكم الخمر والميسر ولبس المراءة في كل الاحوال اكل الخنازير ليس حرام ؟


قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة القليل هو بقدر معلقة وليس للشرب والسكر القليل الذي هو بقدر معلقة خمر هذا القليل يدخل بالدواء ويحمي من تصلب الشرايين فالعهد الجديد يقول
لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة
وكانت الخمر وسيلة العلاج لمثل هذه الأسقام، فلعلك تذكر مثل السامري الصالح الذي وجد إنسانا كان قد وقع بين اللصوص فجرحوه، وعندما مر به السامري الصالح "ضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا ..." (لوقا 10: 34). 

Eph:5:18:
18  ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح (SVD)

أما بشأن المرأة المرأة والرجل واحد عندنا بالمسيحية وعقلهم واحد فكلنا ابناء الله ندعى ابناءه بالروح وليس الجسد وبالتالي لا فرق بينهما وبالتالي ماهو محرم على الرجل محرم على المرأة وماهو محلل له محلل لها اما بالكنيسة فالمرأة تغطي شعرها احتراماً للمكان التي هي فيه وليس لأنه عورة ومن المعلوم ان الشعر للزينة وبالتالي تغطي شعرها لأنها في بيت الله  وليس لأنها أقل من الرجل


> اكل الخنازير ليس حرام


Mt:15:11:
11  ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الانسان.بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الانسان. (SVD)
وبناء عليه لماذا يكون لحم الخنزير محرم اعطني سبب واحد
ومن مصثدر مستقل وليس إسلامي


----------



## ma7aba (21 مارس 2006)

هذا الرد الاول على السؤال الأول وبأنتظار تعليقك كي نكمل سؤال سؤال


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2006)

*فكرة رائعة اخي الحبيب محبة, اذا كان الاخ موافق و ليس عنده اي استفسار على الاجابة لحد الان, ننتقل بعدها الى الاسئلة التي بعدها*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ma7aba (21 مارس 2006)

> فكرة رائعة اخي الحبيب محبة, اذا كان الاخ موافق و ليس عنده اي استفسار على الاجابة لحد الان, ننتقل بعدها الى الاسئلة التي بعدها
> 
> سلام و نعمة


أخ روك انا بأنتظار إجابته كي أكمل الإجابات


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2006)

*عين العقل , وانا متابع للموضوع و حاعلق لو في شئ يحتاج للاضافة*

*ربنا يباركك حبيبي*


----------



## ?????????? (22 مارس 2006)

قليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة القليل هو بقدر معلقة وليس للشرب والسكر القليل الذي هو بقدر معلقة خمر هذا القليل يدخل بالدواء ويحمي من تصلب الشرايين فالعهد الجديد يقول
لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة
وكانت الخمر وسيلة العلاج لمثل هذه الأسقام، فلعلك تذكر مثل السامري الصالح الذي وجد إنسانا كان قد وقع بين اللصوص فجرحوه، وعندما مر به السامري الصالح "ضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا ..." (لوقا 10: 34). 
اولا صب عليها خمر كمطهر من الميكروبات وليست للشراب
هذه بعض الحقائق الغريبه عن الخمور
اثبتت التجارب العلميه الحديثه ان الخمر عندما يتم تحضيرها تمر على عمليات تشيه الى حد كبير العمليات الكيميائيه التى يمر بها الطعام في الجهاز الهضمي الى ان ينتهي بالفضلات.
كذلك كشفت الدراسات العلميه في جامعه بيتسبرج الامريكيه ان اعراض انثويه تظهر على مدمني الكحول من الرجال.
والخمور هي اسرع المشروبات امتصاصا بالدم ويظل مفعولها لساعات متواصله .
ان الخمور تقتل ضعف عدد الخلايا المقرر موتها كل يوم من خلايا المخ وفي المانيا الغربيه نشر العلماء بحثا مخيفا عن تاثير الخمور على خلايا المخ واكدوا ان الخمور تلتهم الغذاء التي تعيش عليه خلايا المخ وهذا الغذاء اسمه جولوتاميك اسيد.
وهناك المزيد لعلنا نعلم الحكمه من تحريمها
18 ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح 
تأثير الخمر على الجهاز العصبي 

ليل من الخمر يصلح المعدة القليل هو بقدر معلقة وليس للشرب والسكر القليل الذي هو بقدر معلقة خمر هذا القليل يدخل بالدواء ويحمي من تصلب الشرايين فالعهد الجديد يقول
لا تكن فيما بعد شراب ماء بل استعمل خمرا قليلا من أجل معدتك وأسقامك الكثيرة
وكانت الخمر وسيلة العلاج لمثل هذه الأسقام، فلعلك تذكر مثل السامري الصالح الذي وجد إنسانا كان قد وقع بين اللصوص فجرحوه، وعندما مر به السامري الصالح "ضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا ..." (لوقا 10: 34). 
هذه بعض الحقائق الغريبه عن الخمور
اثبتت التجارب العلميه الحديثه ان الخمر عندما يتم تحضيرها تمر على عمليات تشيه الى حد كبير العمليات الكيميائيه التى يمر بها الطعام في الجهاز الهضمي الى ان ينتهي بالفضلات.
كذلك كشفت الدراسات العلميه في جامعه بيتسبرج الامريكيه ان اعراض انثويه تظهر على مدمني الكحول من الرجال.
والخمور هي اسرع المشروبات امتصاصا بالدم ويظل مفعولها لساعات متواصله .
ان الخمور تقتل ضعف عدد الخلايا المقرر موتها كل يوم من خلايا المخ وفي المانيا الغربيه نشر العلماء بحثا مخيفا عن تاثير الخمور على خلايا المخ واكدوا ان الخمور تلتهم الغذاء التي تعيش عليه خلايا المخ وهذا الغذاء اسمه جولوتاميك اسيد.
وهناك المزيد لعلنا نعلم الحكمه من تحريمها

18 ولا تسكروا بالخمر الذي فيه الخلاعة بل امتلئوا بالروح 


تأثير الخمر على الجهاز العصبي 


​ 

بقلم الدكتورة نها أبو كريشة ​
لماذا حرم الإسلام المسكرات؟ 
لقد حرم الإسلام تعاطي الخمور في قول الحق سبحانه: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلاَمُ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ }المائدة90. وقد جاء العلم الحديث ليؤكد ويثبت ما قاله القرآن منذ قون طويلة. 
يعتبر الخمر أشهر مشروب استخرج من العسل ،عصير الفواكه والحبوب المتخمرة منذ آلاف السنين. وقد ثبت علمياً المضار العديدة التي يسببها تعاطي المسكرات ولو بكميات قليلة. 

مسار الخمر في الجسم عند تناوله 


​1) الفم: يدخل الخمر إلى الجسم عن طريق الفم. 
2) المعدة: بعض الخمر يدخل الى الدم. 
3) الأمعاء الدقيقة: ما يصل الى الأمعاء الدقيقة يأ خذ طريقه الى الدورة الدموية. 
4) القلب: يضخ القلب الخمر الى أنحاء الجسم. 
5) المخ: كما يصل الخمر إلى المخ. 
أما التأثيرات التي يسببها الخمر على الجملة العصبية فهي: 
تأثير الخمر بكمية قليلة: 
1) يسبب الاسترخاء. 
2) يضعف القدرة على التركيز. 
3) يبطىء الانعكاسات العصبية. 
4) يضعف التناسق الحركي. 
كمية متوسطة: 
1) التكلم بصورة غير واضحة. 
2) كما يسبب الدوار. 
3) ويؤدي إلى تغيير الانفعالات العاطفية. 
كمية كبيرة: 
1) يسبب القيء 
2) الصعوبة في التنفس. 
3) فقدان للوعي. 
4) يؤدي إلى الغيبوبة. 
يؤثر الخمر على المخيخ ، قشرة المخ ، جذع المخ والحبل الشوكي. 


​




​
لماذا حرم الإسلام المسكرات؟ ​
لقد حرم الإسلام تعاطي الخمور في قول الحق سبحانه: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلاَمُ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ }المائدة90. وقد جاء العلم الحديث ليؤكد ويثبت ما قاله القرآن منذ قون طويلة. 
يعتبر الخمر أشهر مشروب استخرج من العسل ،عصير الفواكه والحبوب المتخمرة منذ آلاف السنين. وقد ثبت علمياً المضار العديدة التي يسببها تعاطي المسكرات ولو بكميات قليلة. 
مسار الخمر في الجسم عند تناوله 
1) الفم: يدخل الخمر إلى الجسم عن طريق الفم. 
2) المعدة: بعض الخمر يدخل الى الدم. 
3) الأمعاء الدقيقة: ما يصل الى الأمعاء الدقيقة يأ خذ طريقه الى الدورة الدموية. 
4) القلب: يضخ القلب الخمر الى أنحاء الجسم. 
5) المخ: كما يصل الخمر إلى المخ. 
أما التأثيرات التي يسببها الخمر على الجملة العصبية فهي: 
تأثير الخمر بكمية قليلة: 
1) يسبب الاسترخاء. 
2) يضعف القدرة على التركيز. 
3) يبطىء الانعكاسات العصبية. 
4) يضعف التناسق الحركي. 
كمية متوسطة: 
1) التكلم بصورة غير واضحة. 
2) كما يسبب الدوار. 
3) ويؤدي إلى تغيير الانفعالات العاطفية. 
كمية كبيرة: 
1) يسبب القيء 
2) الصعوبة في التنفس. 
3) فقدان للوعي. 
4) يؤدي إلى الغيبوبة. 
يؤثر الخمر على المخيخ ، قشرة المخ ، جذع المخ والحبل الشوكي. 




نتائج تعاطي المسكرات 
ضمور في الفص الجبهي: 
الفص الجبهي Frontal Lobe مسؤول عن التحكم بالعواطف و الإنفعالات في الإنسان و شخصيته , و كذلك مهم لتعلم و ممارسة المهارات الحسية الحركية المعقدة , فالأشخاص الذين لديهم تلف في هذا الفص لا يقدِّرون المواقف الإجتماعية و كيفية التصرف الملائم لهذه المواقف و لا يتحكمون بعواطفهم. فتراهم يضحكون تارة و يبكون تارة و أي شيء يخطر ببالهم يقومون به دون تقييمه أو تحديد ما هو مناسب أو غير مناسب. أي يفقدون القدرة على اتخاذ القرارات السليمة. 
ضمور الجسم الثفني: 
إن نصفي المخ ليسا مفصولين عن بعضهما تماماً , ويمكن القول بأنهما مفصولان عن بعضهما في الجزء العلوي , ففي السطح الداخلي يتصلان مع بعضهما البعض بواسطة الجسم الثفني Corpus Callosum و هو عبارة عن ألياف عصبية (محاور عصبونات) توصل بين مناطق متشابهة في نصفي المخ. 
تحت الجسم الثفني يكون البطين الجانبي (الوحشي) Lateral Ventricle , و يوجد بُطينان, و احد أيمن و آخر أيسر و يتصل كل منهما بالبطين الثالث Third Ventricle بواسطة الثُقبة وسط البُطينات Interventricular Foramen أو ثُقبة مونرو Foramina of Munro و يتصل البُطين الثالث بالبطين الرابع Fourth Ventricle الذي يقع في جذع الدماغ بواسطة مَسال سيلفيوس Aqueduct of Sylvius الذي يعبر خلال الدماغ الأوسط. و بعدها يتصل البطين الرابع بالقناة المركزية Central Canal في الحبل الشوكي و هذه الأربعة بُطينات و القناة المركزية تحتوي على السائل المُخي الشوكي (أو النُخاعي) CerebroSpinal Fluid . 
ضمور المخيخ : 
المُخيخ يُنظم حركات العضلات لتكون مُتناغمة و كذلك التوازن عند الإنسان حيث أنه مسؤول عن الإحساس بوضع الجسم في الفضاء , فإذا كان لدى شخص تلف في المخيخ فإنه يترنح أثناء المشي و لا يستطيع أن يسير في مسار مستقيم وكذلك ترتجف يداه عندما يريد أن يلتقط شيئاً ما , و كذلك كلامه يكون بطيئاً و غير واضح و إرتجالي. 
ذهان كورساكوف: 
وهذا المرض يحدث نتيجة نقص امتصاص فيتامين ب1 الناتج عن شرب الخمر وهذا الذهان يتكون من فقدان للذاكرة ، اضطراب التناسق الحركي ، نقص الادراك، تباطؤ التفاعل مع المؤثرات الخارجية.( (16,17,18,19,20 .




وكذلك نقص في حجم المخ و اتساع في البطينات كما يتضح في الصورة بأشعة الرنين المغناطيسي.
(1 كما أظهر رسم المخ الكهربي ان الموجات الكهربائية المسجلة من المخ ذات قمة منخفضة في مدمني الخمر مقارنة بالمجموعة الضابطة. 
المجموعة الضابطة باللون الازرق مدمنو الخمر بالخط المتقطع.( (4,5,6,7 . 
تأثير الخمر على الناقلات العصبية 
1) يقلل الأسيتايل كولين. 
2) يزيد جابا . 
3)يزيد بيتا اندورفين في منطقة تحت المهاد. 
4)يزيد التمثيل الغذائي لمادة النورأدرينالين و دوبامين. 
وحتى عندما يتوقف المدمن عن تعاطي الخمر مرة واحدة فإن ذلك يؤدي أيضا الى خلل في الجهاز العصبي: 
1)الارتعاش. 
2) اضطراب في النوم. 
3) غثيان و قيء. 
4) هلوسة و تشنجات. 
وبالنسبة للنساء: 
النساء أكثر قابلية من الرجال لآثار الخمر المضرة على الجهاز العصبي كما أظهرت هذا دراسات استخدمت فيها الاشعة المقطعية على المخ. (10,11,12,13,14,15) 
مولود المرأة التي تناولت الخمر أثناء الحمل 
تأثير الخمر على نمو مخ الجنين 
1- يؤثر على نمو الجسم النفثي. 
2- يقلل حجم أنوية المخ ، يدمر القشرة الدماغية، يعطب المخيخ. 
3- مما يؤدي إلى مولود ذي رأس أصغر. وعقل أصغر. وكذلك تخلف عقلي كما أنه يضعف 4- التناسق الحركي. ويسبب فرط في الحركة. 
5- ملامح وجه غير طبيعية. ( (21,22 . 
إن هذه النتائج السلبية والسيئة التي رأينا بعضاً منها تدل على حكمة الإسلام في تحريم كل مسكر. لأن الإسلام يريد المؤمن أن يكون صحيح العقل والجسم. يقول تعالى: {إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَن يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاء فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ اللّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاَةِ فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّنتَهُونَ }المائدة91. 
المراجع 
(1) Rosenbloom, M.; Sullivan, E.V.; and Pfefferbaum, A. Using magnetic resonance imaging and diffusion tensor imaging to assess brain damage in alcoholics. Alcohol Research & Health 27(2):146–152, 2003. (4) Porjesz, B., and Begleiter, H. Alcoholism and human electrophysiology. Alcohol Research & Health 27(2):153–160, 2003. (5) Porjesz, B., and Begleiter, H. Human brain electrophysiology and alcoholism. In: Tarter, R., and Van Thiel, D., eds. Alcohol and the Brain. New York: Plenum, 1985. pp. 139–182. (6) Begleiter, H.; Porjesz, B.; Bihari, B.; and Kissin, B. Event–related potentials in boys at risk for alcoholism. Science 225:1493–1496, 1984. (7) Polich, J.; Pollock, V.E.; and Bloom, F.E. Meta–analysis of P300 amplitude from males at risk for alcoholism. Psychological Bulletin 115:55–73, 1994. (10) Ammendola, A.; Gemini, D.; Iannacone, S.; et al. Gender and peripheral neuropathy in chronic alcoholism: A clinical–electroneurographic study. Alcohol and Alcoholism 35:368–371, 2000. (11) Jacobson, R. The contributions of sex and drinking history to the CT brain scan changes in alcoholics. Psychological Medicine 16:547–559, 1986. (12) Mann, K.; Batra, A.; Gunther, A.; and Schroth, G. Do women develop alcoholic brain damage more readily than men? Alcoholism: Clinical and Experimental Research 16(6):1052–1056, 1992. (13) Nixon, S.; Tivis, R.; and Parsons, O. Behavioral dysfunction and cognitive efficiency in male and female alcoholics. Alcoholism: Clinical and Experimental Research 19(3):577–581, 1995. (14) Hommer, D.W. Male and female sensitivity to alcohol–induced brain damage. Alcohol Research & Health 27(2):181–185, 2003. (15) Hommer, D.W.; Momenan, R.; Kaiser, E.; and Rawlings, R.R. Evidence for a gender–related effect of alcoholism on brain volumes. American Journal of Psychiatry 158:198–204, 2001. 
(16) National Academy of Sciences.Dietary reference intakes for thiamin, riboflavin, niacin, vitamin B6, folate, vitamin B12, pantothenic acid, biotin, and choline. 1999. (17) Morgan, M.Y. Alcohol and nutrition. British Medical Bulletins 38:21–29, 1982. (18) Martin, P.R.; Singleton, C.K.; and Hiller–Sturmhöfel, S.H. The role of thiamine in alcoholic brain disease. Alcohol Research & Health 27(2):134–142, 2003. (19) Victor, M.; Davis, R.D.; and Collins, G.H. The Wernicke–Korsakoff Syndrome and Related Neurologic Disorders Due to Alcoholism and Malnutrition. Philadelphia: F.A. Davis, 1989. (20) Martin, P. “Wernicke–Korsakoff syndrome: Alcohol–related dementia.” Family Caregiver Alliance Fact Sheet, 1998. (21) Chen, W–J.A.; Maier, S.E.; Parnell, S.E.; and West, J.E. Alcohol and the developing brain: Neuroanatomical studies. Alcohol Research & Health 27(2):174–180, 2003. (22) Klintsova, A.Y.; Scamra, C.; Hoffman, M.; et al. Therapeutic effects of complex motor training on motor performance deficits induced by neonatal binge–like alcohol exposure in rats: II. A quantitative stereological study of synaptic plasticity in female rat cerebellum. Brain Research 937:83–93, 2002.
الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام وربنا له الحمد الذي منعنا ان نشرب اشياء تضرنا ولا تنفعنا 
عموما اكمل باقي الاسئلة​


----------



## ?????????? (22 مارس 2006)

لقد أثبتت الدكتوره آمال أحمد الباحثه فى جريدة
أسيوط المصريه فى عدد يناير 2005 عن
أسباب تحريم لحم الخنزير وأثبتت فى دراساتها
إن الخنزير نفسه يعتبر وباء يمشي على أربع
أرجل ، لأن دم الخنزير نفسه يحتوى على جميع
أنواع الاوبئه والديدان ، مثل الدوده المفلطحه
والشريطيه والاسطوانيه والشوكيه .... الخ
ايضا اثبتت ان أكله يصيب كثير من الامراض الخطيره للأنسان مثل مرض الالتهاب السحائي ومرض الزوهار ومرض الدوسنتاريا
وايضا يصيب الخنزير العدوى للأنسان الذي يأكله من عادات سيئه وخصال غير حميده لدى الخنزير ينقلها للأنسان مثل
عدم الغيره على انثاه او الأنثى لا تغير على زوجها لأن اثبت ان الخنزير هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يغير على زوجته وعندما يرى انثاه تعاشر ذكر الخنزير لا يهتم ، وللأسف فى المجتمع الغربي يكون البعض منهم عنده هذه الصفه ، مثلا : الاب لا يغير على زوجته او ابنته والزوجه لا تغير على زوجها وابنها
ايضا الخنازير من الممكن أن تتبادل الزوجات فالخنزير يعاشر زوجه اخر والاخر يعاشر زوجته .
ايضا ان الخنازيز تقوم بممارسه الجنس الجماعي ، وللأسف ان المجتمع الغربي انتشرت عندهم هذه الخصال السيئه
ولا ادرى ان الدول الغربيه برغم تقدمها مصرين على اكل هذا النوع من اللحوم بالرغم انهم يعرفوا جيدا اضراره ، وللأسف هذا المجتمع يدعى على المسلمين التخلف بالرغم ان الاسلام حرم هذا اللحم نهائيا
والخنزير اصلا شكله مقزز ، لا يتحمل احد ان يرى شكله ، ويكفى ان الله سبحانه وتعالي قلب بني اسرائيل قرده وخنازير مرتين ، فكيف يأكل لحمه اساسا ، وهذا سبب كافي ان يقلع الناس عن اكله
ايضا اليهود لا يأكلوا لحم الخنزير ومحرم عندهم ايضا لأنهم يقولوا كيف نأكل انفسنا لأنهم قلبوا مرتين خنازير مره فى قصه المائده ومره فى قصه اصحاب السبت.

وما رايك في ذلك


----------



## ?????????? (22 مارس 2006)

*ها منتظر الرد ولا ايه ؟؟؟*


----------



## ++sameh++ (22 مارس 2006)

> ايضا الخنازير من الممكن أن تتبادل الزوجات فالخنزير يعاشر زوجه اخر والاخر يعاشر زوجته .
> ايضا ان الخنازيز تقوم بممارسه الجنس الجماعي ، وللأسف ان المجتمع الغربي انتشرت عندهم هذه الخصال السيئه


 
انا لاقيت الموضوع ولمحت ردك أخى الحبيب ، بس استغربت جداً لكلامك ده ، هو انت مش واخد بالك انك بتتكلم عن حيوان ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟
عمال تقول زوجات ومعاشرة العديد من الزوجات وان الزوجة بيعاشرها خنزير تانى وزوجها مش بيعمل حاجة ، مش فاهم يعنى يعمل ايه يعنى ؟؟؟
علميا أخى الحبيب ان الحيوانات مش بتم المعاشرة غير فى فترة التوالد ، يعنى علميا الجنس عند الحيوانات ليس شهوة زى الإنسان لكن بيكون ليه هدف واضح ومعروف .
النقطة الأهم احنا كمسيحين ربنا قالنا ان اللى بيدخل الفم مش بينجسه اى ان كان اشمعنا بقى الخنازير بس اللى بتحبوا دايماً تعلقوا عليها ؟؟؟؟ ورب المجد ساعتها اتكلم عن كل حاجة .


----------



## ?????????? (23 مارس 2006)

*الكلام دة انا مش جايبه من عندي دة بحث علمي بغض النظر عن الاسلوب المكتوب به الا انه حقيقة المهم كمل بقية الاسئلة اجابة*


----------



## ma7aba (23 مارس 2006)

> اولا صب عليها خمر كمطهر من الميكروبات وليست للشراب


هذا اعتراف منك ان الخمر تقضي على المايكروبات 
وآلام المعدة لا أظنك بجاهل بهذه المعلومة بعضها يسببه المايكروبات حتى القرحة المعدية سببها بكتيري
ياحبيبي بغض النظر عن اللي كاتب مقالة الخمر يبدوا انك لم تفهم ولم تستوزعب أن الخمر المسموح فيه بالمسيحية هو بقدر ملعقة الدواء الذي يستخدم للتداوي من الآلام وبالقربان المقدس وليس الخمر الكثير او القليل الذي تتحدث عنه المقالة 
القليل الذي تتحدث عنه المقالة هو بمقدار كاسة اما الإدمان هي مايدعى بطحة يومياً ونقطة اخرى المسيحية تحلل الخمر بالدواء كما اشرنا وبالمناولة فقل لي كم يوم بالأسبوع  لنفرض جدلاً بشكل يومي هل ستقنعني انت وطبك كله ان ملعقة واحدة من الخمر التي اتناولها للدواء او للمناولة  ستجعلني اصاب بكل تلك الحالات السابقة 
الا تعلم ياصديقي أن تركيب الخمر يدخل بالدواء الذي تتناوله مارأيك ان لا تتناول الدواء لأن به خمر وسم 
حرام عليك يازلمة الشغلة مو عناد


> لقد أثبتت الدكتوره آمال أحمد الباحثه


مصدر مهم ومفحم ياعمي انتو المسلمين مافي اشطر منكن بالإثبات بامور علمية لا يصل لها اكبر المخابر العالمية


> وخاصة بما يتعلق بالمعجزات والتحريمات
> لأن دم الخنزير نفسه يحتوى على جميع
> أنواع الاوبئه والديدان


الدم يحوي على دود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هي جديدة يبدوا انو الباحثة تبعك مابتعرف أن في شي اسموا شعيرات دموية لا ترى إلا بالمجاهر  فشو بتساوي الدودة لتدخل هل الشعيرات
ويحوي بكتيريات وجميع انواع الأوبئة نيالوا الخنزير افضل من الإنسان لأنو مابموت رغم وجود كل هل المشاكل


> ايضا اثبتت ان أكله يصيب كثير من الامراض الخطيره للأنسان مثل مرض الالتهاب السحائي ومرض الزوهار ومرض الدوسنتاريا


من شان هيك اوروبا وشرق آسيا والكرة الأرضية انفنت من البشر وماصفي غير المسلمون 


> عدم الغيره على انثاه او الأنثى لا تغير على زوجها لأن اثبت ان الخنزير هو الحيوان الوحيد الذي لا يغير على زوجته وعندما يرى انثاه تعاشر ذكر الخنزير لا يهتم ، وللأسف فى المجتمع الغربي يكون البعض منهم عنده هذه الصفه ، مثلا : الاب لا يغير على زوجته او ابنته والزوجه لا تغير على زوجها وابنها


أولا يبدوا ان دكتورتك الفاضلة لا تعلم ان الحيوان اوحيد على الأرض الذي يموت ولا يقبل أن يعاشر غير زوجته او زوجها هو الذئب أما الباقي فالشغلة على التوكل بما فيهم الإنسان القابل للخيانة 
ومثال بسيط شوف قطط الحارة وشوف كم قط بيركض عليها ومن كم واحد بتخلف مايكونوا هدول آكلين كمان لحم خنزير طب الخيول طب الجمال طب الكلاب يخرب بيتن كلن آكلين خنزير
طب برأيك المسيحي الشرقي مابغار كمان على مرتوا وبنتوا  شو هل الخرافات يازلمة فيق


> ولا ادرى ان الدول الغربيه برغم تقدمها مصرين على اكل هذا النوع من اللحوم بالرغم انهم يعرفوا جيدا اضراره ، وللأسف هذا المجتمع يدعى على المسلمين التخلف بالرغم ان الاسلام حرم هذا اللحم نهائيا


الجواب ببساطة لأنو الدكتورة عم تخرف 
لكان ديدان بالدم وديدان أشكال انواع كمان


> الكلام دة انا مش جايبه من عندي دة بحث علمي بغض النظر عن الاسلوب المكتوب به الا انه حقيقة المهم كمل بقية الاسئلة اجابة


اعطني كلامك من مصدر علمي معتمد وليس إسلامي 
نسيت دكتورتك الفاضلة ان طبخ اللحم يميت كل انواع البكتيريا والديدن الخيالية والغرائز والصفات التي فيه 
وهبنا الله عقول لنفكر لا لكي نصدق اي شيء يقال لنا


----------



## ?????????? (26 مارس 2006)

​ 
ول أهمية تحريم لحم الخنزير شهادة للطبيب الألماني هانس ريكفينغ إذ يقول (9) : لابد أن أشير إلى التراث   القديم عند بعض الأمم  حيث كان للتعاليم التي أرساها النبيان محمد وموسى أكبر الأثر في التزام المسلمين واليهود بقوانين الله الطبيعية. 
ففي إفريقيا حيث يعيش المسلمون وغيرهم في ظروف مناخية واحدة، نجد بالمقارنة، أن الشعوب الإسلامية تتمتع بصحة جيدة لأن لحم الخنزير محرم في شريعتها، بينما نجد أن الشعوب الأخرى التي تعتمد النظام الغربي في تغذيتها تصاب بأمراض ترتبط كل الارتباط بتناولها لحم الخنزير. 
ويتابع فيقول : في دراسة جرت في الهيمالايا حيث تعيش قبائل الهونزا التي اعتنق معظم أفرادها الإسلام ويمتنعون عن أكل لحم الخنزير ، وجد أنهم يتمتعون بصحة جيدة ومتوسط أعمارهم مرتفع ويعملون حتى سن متقدمة لتحصيل أرزاقهم في حين أن القبائل التي تجاورهم من غير المسلمين تصاب بعدد من الأمراض الشائعة بينهم لتناولهم لحم الخنزير، ومتوسط أعمارهم وفعاليتهم أقل بكثير من القبائل المسلمة .
وهكذا فإني ارى أن الكتب السماوية التي جاء بها محمد وموسى كان معها الحق، كل الحق، في تحريم تناول لحم الخنزير.
*ولكن ماذا نعرف عن الخنزير:* 
الخنزير حيوان لاحم عشبي تجتمع فيه الصفات السبعية والبهيمية، فهو آكل كل شيء، وهو نهم كانس كنس الحقل والزريبة فيأكل القمامات والفضلات والنجاسات بشراهة ونهم، وهو مفترس يأكل الجرذ والفئران وغيرها كما يأكل الجيف حتى جيف أقرانه(10،11).
يقول الإمام الدميري(2) : إن الخنزير شرس الطباع شديد الجماع شبق تكتنف حياته الجنسية الفوضى ولا يخصص لنفسه أنثى معينة. 
ويروي د. هانس هايترش قصة طريفة جرت في أحد المشافي العسكرية حيث كانت هناك حظيرة للخنازير ملحقة بالمشفى وتعيش على النفايات والفضلات ويذبح أحدها كل شهر طعاماً للمرضى، والعاملين في المشفى. وفي أحد الأيام تدافعت الخنازير على الفرن المملوء بالضمادات المضمخة بالقيح والمهيأة للحرق فاللتهمتها. 
وتوفيراً للعلف قررت إدارة المشفى من ثم أن يصبح نصف الضمادات المبللة بالقيح طعاماً للخنازير، وهكذا أصبحت دماء تلك الخنازير مفعمة بالسموم والذيفانات. ولنتصور الآن مرضى هذا المشفى وأكثرهم مصابون بنواسير كعقابيل للكسور الناجمة عن الطلقات النارية، إنهم يغذون بلحم خنزير مشبع بالسموم، فبدلاً من الشفاء يولد عندهم هذا اللحم هجمة جديدة من الالتهاب والتقيح.
ومن هنا نفهم كيف أن معاني الرجس قد استقر في أذهاننا التصاقها جميعاً بالخنزير، فهو لا يكاد يرى إلا وأنفه في الرغام. وإن نفورنا وتقززنا من هذا الحيوان ليس قاصراً عليناـ نحن المسلمين ـ ففي كل من أوربا وأمريكا، ورغم أن تجارة الخنازير عندهم وتربيتها رائجة، ويتخذون منه دمى لأطفالهم ومع ذلك فأسماؤه، على اختلاف لغاتهم، تعد سبة لا يقذفون بها إلا كل زري ذميم ..‍
وتثبت الأبحاث أن الخنزير(8) يأكل الجيف والقاذورات وحتى فضلاته ولو ربي في أنظف الحظائر، كما تطالعنا الأنباء من حين لآخر عن افتراس الخنازير للأطفال الصغار، ففي مرة غفلت فيها إحدى الأمهات عن ابنها الصغير الذي تسلل إلى حظيرة الخنازير، والتي أسرعت بدورها لتمزيقه والتهامه دون أن تترك قطعة واحدة منه، وهذه النزعة لا توجد إلا في الحيوانات المتفرسة . 
الأضرار الصحية لتناول لحم الخنزير
الفرق بين لحم الخنزير و غيره من اللحوم : 
يحتوي لحم الخنزير على كمية كبيرة من الدهون و يمتاز باندحال الدهن ضمن الخلايا العضلية في اللحمة علاوة على تواجدها خارج الخلايا في الأنسجة الضامة بكثافة عالية، في حين أن لحوم الأنعام تكون الدهون فيها مفصولة عن النسيج العضلي ولا تتوضع    ضمن خلاياه وإنما تتوضع خارج الخلايا و في الأنسجة الضامة(12) .
و قد أثبتت الدراسات العلمية(10) أن الإنسان عندما يتناول دهون الحيوانات آكلة العشب فإن دهونها تستحلب في أمعائه و تمتص، وتتحول في جسمه إلى دهون إنسانية، أما عندما يأكل دهون الحيوانات آكلة اللحوم أو الخنزير فإن استحلابها عسير في أمعائه وإن جزيئات الغليسريدات الثلاثية لدهن الخنزير تمتص كما هي دون أن تحول وتترسب في أنسجة الإنسان كدهون حيوانية أو خنزيرية .
ومن المدهش حقاً ملاحظة  *د. هانس هايترش(9)* أن الذين يأكلون شحم الخنزير من منطقة ما من جسمه فإنها تترسب في المنطقة ذاتها عند الآكل وهكذا وجد أن النساء اللواتي يأكلن فخذ لحم الخنزير  يشاهد لديهن تشوه واضح في الفخذين والإليتين .
و الكولسترول الناجم عن تحلل لحم الخنزير في البدن يظهر في الدم على شكل كولسترول جزئي كبير الذرة يؤدي بكثرة إلى ارتفاع الضغط الدموي وإلى تصلب الشرايين و هما من عوامل الخطورة التي تمهد لاحتشاء العضلة القلبية.
و قد وجد البروفيسور Roff  12 أن الكولسترول المتواجد في خلايا السرطان الجوالة يشابه الكولسترول المتشكل عند تناول لحم الخنزير
و لحم الخنزير غني بالمركبات الحاوية على نسب عالية من الكبريت(10) و كلها تؤثر على قابلية امتصاص الأنسجة الضامة للماء كالإسفنج مكتسبة شكلاً كيسياً واسعاً و هذا يؤدي إلى تراكم المواد المخاطية في الأوتار و الأربطة والغضاريف ويجعلها رخوة مما يؤهب للإصابة بالتهاب المفاصل التنكسي وخاصة المفاصل بين الفقرات، و إلى تنكس في العظام .
والأنسجة الحاوية على الكبريت تتخرب بالتعفن والتخمر منتجة روائح كريهة فواحة لانطلاق غاز كبريت الهدروجين.
 وقد لوحظ أن الآنية الحاوية على لحم الخنزير، على الرغم من أنها محكمة السد إلا أنه يتعين إخراجها من الغرفة بعد عدة أيام نظراً للروائح الكريهة النتنة وغير المحتملة الناجمة عنها . 
و بالمقارنة فإن لحوماً أخرى مختلفة خضعت لنفس التجربة ، فإن لحم البقر كان أبطأ تعفناً من لحم الخنزير ولم تنطلق منه تلك الروائح النتنة، ويحتوي لحم الخنزير على نسبة عالية من هرمون النمو والتي لها تأثير أكيد للتأهب للإصابة بخامة النهايات علاوة على تأثيره في زيادة نمو البطن ( الكرش)  وزيادة معدل النمو و خاصة نمو الأنسجة المهيأة للنمو والتطور السرطاني.
و حسب دراسات Roff   فإن تلك الوجبة المسائية الدسمة الحاوية على لحم الخنزير تعتبر الأساس في التحول السرطاني للخلايا لاحتوائها على هرمون النمو علاوة على أثرها في رفع كولسترول الدم .
كما تؤكد أبحاث د.هانس هايترش(9) احتواء لحم الخنزير على كمية عالية من الهستامين تؤهب عند آكليها لحدوث الأمراض التحسسية الجلدية مثل الأكزيمة والشرى والتهاب الجلد العصبي وغيرها بكثرة.
وقد وجد أن الشرى والحكة المعندة عند آكلي لحم الخنزير تتلاشى عند الامتناع عن أكله بشكل مطلق، بما في ذلك السجق المصنوع منه.
*الأمراض التي ينقلها الخنزير* 
لقد حرمت الشريعة الإسلامية لحم الخنزير، و نفذها المتدينون امتثالاً لأمر الله الخالق سبحانه و طاعة له دون أن يناقشوا العلة من التحريم ، لكن العلماء المحدثين توصلوا إلى نتائج مدهشة في هذا المجال(12) : أليس من المدهش أن نعلم أن الخنزير مرتع خصب لأكثر من 450 مرضاً و بائياً ، و هو يقوم بدور الوسيط لنقل 57 منها إلى الإنسان، عدا عن الأمراض التي يسببها أكل لحمه من عسرة هضم و تصلب للشرايين و سواها.
 و الخنزير يختص بمفرده بنقل 27 مرضاً وبائياً إلى الإنسان و تشاركه بعض  الحيوانات الأخرى في بقية الأمراض لكنه يبقى المخزن والمصدر الرئيسي لهذه الأمراض : منها الكلب الكاذب و داء وايل و الحمى اليابانية والحمى المتوهجة و الحميرة الخنزيرية غيرها.
هذه الأوبئة يمكن أن تنتقل من الخنزير إلى الإنسان بطرق مختلفة (10) : 
الأول : عن طريق مخالطته أثناء تربيته أو التعامل مع منتجاته (وتعتبر أمراضاً مهنية) وهي لا تقل عن 32 وباء تصيب في الأغلب، عمال الزرائب والمجازر والبيطريون منها أنواع من الفطور العميقة والزحار والديدان والزحار الزقي والحمى اليابانية الدماغية والتهاب الفم البثري الساري.
الثاني : عن طريق تلوث الطعام والشراب بفضلاته وهي لا تقل عن 28 مرضاً منها الزحار والأسكاريس والانسمام الوشيقي والديدان القنفذية والكبدية والمفلطحة وشوكية الرأس والدودة المسلحة الخنزيرية والشعيرات الحلزونية وغيرها.
الثالث: عن طريق تناول لحمه ومنتجاته وهي أكثر من 16 مرضاً منها داء المبيضات ـ داء الحويصلات الخنزيرية، الحمى المالطية ـ الدودة الكبدية وداء وايل والدودة الشعرية الحلزونية والشريطية والسل وغيرها .وهذا يؤكد ما ذهب إليه العالم كرول من أن الحظر المفروض على المسلمين بعدم ملامسة الخنازير ليس بحاجة إلى تبرير(6).
طفيليات الخنزير
رأينا كيف أن الخنزير يأوي في بدنه عدداً كبيراً من الطفيليات وأكثر من 50 نوعاً منها يصيب الإنسان (6) فهي داخلة فيما يسمى بالأمراض الحيوانية البشرية Zoonosis ويمكن أن نقسمها ضمن المجموعات التالية : 
الأمراض الفيروسية والجرثومية : 
منها داء الكلب والحمى الصفراء والمالطية والسل، لكن أهمها ما يخص الخنزير بنقله وهي : 
1.   * الالتهاب السحائي المخي وتسمم الدم* الناجم عن الإصابة بالمكورات السبحية الخنزيرية المكتشفة عام 1968 والتي فسرت الحالات الغامضة من الوفيات التي حصلت حينئذ في الداينمارك وهولندا(8).
وقد تبين أن هذه الجراثيم شديدة الفتك بالإنسان مسببة التهاب السحايا المغلفة للمخ وبإفراز سموم معينة في دم المصاب، والذين أصيبوا بهذا المرض ونجو من الموت بعد علاج شاق أصيبوا بالصمم الدائم وفقدان التوازن.
2.    جائحات الكريب(12) حيث يؤكد د.هانس هايترش إن فيروس الكريب الذي ينقله الخنزير هوالعامل الأكثر سمية وينقل عن معهد الأبحاث الفيروسية (9) في لندن أن فيروس الكريب يتوضع بكثرة في رئة الخنازير التي تدخل في صنع السجق، وتمكن الفيروسات في الأماكن الحيوية للبدن إلى أن تتاح لها الفرصة في ظروف مواتية من البرد وقلة الشمس لتأتي بشكل جائحة انتانية كالتي حدثت في المانيا بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية حينما تناول الشعب الألماني هدايا الولايات المتحدة من اللحوم ومشتقاتها مصنوعة من لحم الخنزير.
3.    انفلونزا الخنزير (8) ينتشر هذا المرض على هيئة وباء يصيب الملايين من الناس ومن مضاعفاته الخطيرة التهاب المخ، وتضخم القلب والوهط الدوائي، وآخر جائحة أصابت العالم عام 1918 حيث أصيب بها أكثر من 20 مليوناً من البشر .
4.    الحمرة الخنزيرية (11) وينتقل من الخنزير إلى اللحامين والدباغين وسواهم وتكون بشكل لوحة محمرة مؤلمة جداً، وحارقة على الأيدي مع أعراض عامة من ترفع حروري وقشعريرة والتهاب العقد والأوعية اللمفاوية.
الأمراض الناجمة عن الحيوانات الأوالي (6ـ11):


​يعتبر الخنزير العائل الخازن لنوعين من المثقبات Trypanosoma أولاهما هو طفيلي داء النوم الإفريقي وثانيهما يحدث داء شاغاس المستوطن في أمريكا الجنوبية، كما يعتبر الخنزير العائل الأكبر لنوع من الزحار الأميبي، لكن أخطر هذه الطفيليات هي المتحول الأميبي الهدبي المسمى بالزقيات الكولونية Balantidium Coli يتطفل في الأمعاء الغليظة للخنزير والقردة، لكن فرص الاتصال النادرة بين القردة والإنسان تجعل الخنزير المصدر الوحيد لعدوى الإنسان وإصابته بما يسمى بالزحار الزقي.
والزحار الزقي من الأمراض المهنية التي يصاب بها العاملون على تربية الخنازير أو زبحها أو الاتجاه بها حيث تتلوث أيديهم بمفرغات الخنزير ومنها تنتقل بالطعام إلى أمعائهم فيصاب بحالات من الإسهال الشديد والمتكرر مع مغص ودوار وهزال أحياناً ويمتد الأمر لظهور تقرحات في الأمعاء، قد تثقب وقد تؤدي إلى وفاة المصاب.
الأمراض الناجمة عن الحشرات والحلم(6):
حيث يعتبر الخنزير عائلاً لعدد من الطفيليات الخارجية للإنسان منها أنواع من البعوض والبراغيث والقمل، ومنها ذبابة تسي تسي الناقلة لطفيلي داء النوم وأنواع من ذباب الجلد تصيب يرقاتها الفم والعين والأنف والجروح المكشوفة ومنها أنواع من الحلم قريبة من طفيلي الجرب.
الأمراض الناجمة عن الديدان المفلطحة :
1.    صنف المثقوبات : التي تصيب الدم حيث يصاب 


​الخنزير بديدان البلهارسيا اليابانية والتي تنزل بويضاتها مع برازه، كما يصاب بنوع من المثقوبات يصيب الرئتين وتنتقل للإنسان في كثير من بلدان العالم، أما عن المثقوبات المعوية والكبدية فللخنزير منها نصيب غير قليل وأهمها:
المتوارقة البسكية Fasciolopsis Buski  من الديدان المعوية ـ الكبدية وهي تنتشر في آسيا من الصين إلى البنغال وتعيش الديدان البالغة في الأمعاء محدثة التهابات موضعية ونزوف وتقرحات في جلد المعي الدقيق مع إسهال مزمن وفقر دم وقد تحدث استسقاء البطن مؤدية إلى الوفاة.
ومنها الدودة الكبدية الصينية Chlonorihis Sineasis وتنتشر في بلدان الشرق الأقصى كاليابان والصين، والخنزير العائل الرئيسي بها. تعيش هذه الديدان في القنوات الصفراوية وإذا كثرت أعدادها عند المصاب أحدثت تضخماً في الكبد وإسهالاً مزمناً ويرقاناً شديداً ينتهي بالوفاة.
2.    صنف الديدان الشريطية(6) : ويصيب الخنزير منها نوعان : الشريطية العوساء العريضة D.Latum ويصاب كالإنسان بالطور البالغ منها. والنوع الأهم هو الشريطية المسلحة Taenia Solium  والمسماة الدودة الوحيدة المسلحة وهي تعيش في طورها البالغ في أمعاء الإنسان، طولها من 2ـ3 أمتار، لها رأس أصغر من الدبوس مزود بأربع ممصات ويطوق قمته طوق من الأشواك، يلي الرأس عنق قصير ينمو منه باستمرار قطع أو أسلات صغيرة تنمو كلما بعدت عن الرأس مكونة جسم الدودة الذي يشبه الشريط والذي يحتوي أكثر من 1000 قطعة وتمتلئ القطع الناضحة بآلاف البيوض، حتى تصبح في النهاية مجرد كيس مثقل بذلك البيض الوبيل والذي ينمو في كل واحدة منها جنين كروي مسدس الأشواك.
وتنفصل الأسلات النهائية لتخرج مع براز المصاب،وتعيش في التربة الرطبة زمناً طويلاً حتى يأتي خنزير فيلتهمها مع ما فيها من بيض وفي أمعاء الخنزير تعمل عصاراته الهاضمة على حل غلاف هذه البيوض لتنطلق منها الأجنة مخترقة جدار الأمعاء إلى الدورة الدموية للحيوان، وبواسطة الدم تستقر في عضلات الخنزير مكونة حويصلات كروية أو بيضاوية بطول 6ـ 18 ملم، في كل منها يرقانة لها رأس صالح لكي يكون دودة جديدة كاملة ويحدث هذا إذا ما تناول الإنسان من اللحم المصاب دون أن ينضج تماماً لقتل ما فيه من تلك اليرقانات .
والخنزير هنا يقوم بدور العائل الوسيط والذي يعتبر المصدر الوحيد لعدوى البشر.


​وقد يحدث أن يحل الإنسان محل الخنزيرليصبح العائل الوسيط في دورة تنتهي بطريق مسدود وذلك عندما يصدف أن يبتلع الإنسان لطعاماً ملوثاً بتلك الأسلات (أو بالبيض)، سواء من فضلاته هو أو من مصدر خارجي، فيفقس البيض في أمعائه وتنطلق، من ثم ، الأجنة مسدسة الأشواك في أمعائه مخترقة جدارها إلى دورته الدموية وتجول مع الدم لتستقر بأي جزء من أعضائه سواء في العضلات أو الرئتين أو الكبد أو القلب أو الدماغ، وهناك مشكلة حويصلات (أو كيسات ) ومؤدية إلى إصابة الإنسان بما يسمى داء الحويصلات الخنزيرية Cysticercosis وكلما كان عددها في الجسم كبيراً، وكان العضو الذي استقرت فيه عضواً هاماً كلما كان خطراً عظيماً .
ونمو هذه الحويصلات في المخ يؤدي إلى الإصابة بحالات من الصرع، وإلى ظهور شلل عضوي جزئي، مع دوار واضطرابات عصبية حسية .
كما ينطلق منها إلى الدم ذيفانات سامة، وقد يؤدي إلى الموت، علماً بأنه لم يعرف لهذا المرض حتى اليوم أي علاج ناجح.
http://www.johnabbott.qc.ca/~p.anderson/805labtest1/PIGDIAG1.html 
صحيح، كما يقول المدافعون عن الخنزير، أن البقر يصاب بدودة مشابهة هي الشريطية العزلاء، وأن الإنسان عند أكله للحم البقر المصاب يصاب بتلك الدودة بالطور البالغ مع أعراض مشابهة لما تحدثه الشريطية المسلحة (الخنزيرية) لكن ولو ابتلع بيضها وهذا فرق هام للغاية إذ أن داء الحويصلات عند الإنسان ينجم فقط عن دودة الخنزير الشريطية علماً بأنه مرض خطير للغاية ولا مقابل له في دودة البقر.
الديدان الشوكية الرأس : وهي شائعة في الخنزير واكتشفت بين مربيه بين فلاحي وادي الفولغا في جنوب روسيا .
الديدان الخيطية أو الأسطوانية : منها ثعبان البطن أو الأسكاريس وقد أثبت Smyth أن الخنزير يساعد على انتشارها ومنها الديدان شعرية الرأس، لكن أشدها خطراً على بني البشر هي الدودة الشعرية الحلزونية Trichinella Spiralis (6_12).


​تعيش الديدان البالغة في أمعاء الإنسان والخنزير وهي ديدان قصيرة طولها من 2_4 ملم تتغلغل الإناث المثقلة بالبيوض بين الزغابات المعوية لتضع صغارها (اليرقانات) هناك، فهي لا تضع بيضاً، إذ يفقس البيض وهو في بطنها، وتخترق اليرقانات جدر الأمعاء إلى الدم وتطوف معه لتستقر في عضلات مضيفها حيث تنمو ليصل طولها إلى 1ملم ثم تلتف على نفسها وتتحوصل، فإذا أكل إنسان لحم الخنزير المصاب انحلت الحويصلات في أمعائه وتخرج منها الأجنة لتتطور في أمعائه إلى الديدان البالغة والدودة الشعرية البالغة ليست الخطرة على الإنسان، لكنها تتزاوج في أمعائه وتموت الذكور، ترقد الإناث الملقحة في جدران الأمعاء لتضع يرقاناتها بعد أسبوع واحد، تخترق هذه اليرقانات جدر الأمعاء إلى الدم حيث تستقر في أي جزء من بدن الإنسان محدثة ما يسمى بداء الشعريات الخنزيرية Trichinosis وهي تكثر في عضلات الحجاب الحاجز للمصاب وفي حنجرته ولسانه وعينيه.
وتتميز المرحلة الأولى من المرض باضطرابات معدية ـ معوية والإسهال الشديد، والحمى مع الضعف العام. 
أما المرحلة الثانية والتي تظهر بعد أنتشار اليرقانات في الجسم فكثيراً ما تكون قاتلة ومن أعراضها انتفاخ الأجفان، وخزب تحت العينين، وآلام عضلية مبرحة، واضطرابات حركة العينين وعضلات التنفس والبلع، كما يصاب بحمى قد تكون مستمرة مع عرق غزير وهذيان. وإذا توضعت في السائل الدماغي الشوكي ظهرت أعراض التهاب الدماغ والسحايا .
وبعد تكلس تلك الحويصلات، تبدأ المرحلة الثالثة بانتشار الارتشاح في الوجه والبطن والأطراف مع ضعف شديد ووهن عام وطفوح جلدية ونزوف وضخامة في الطحال واضطرابات عصبية عقلية.
وتحدث معظم الوفيات بين الأسبوعين الرابع والتاسع .
والمعروف أنه لا يوجد عقار نوعي لداء الشعيرات والمشكلة الحقيقة هي الغذاء أوالحمى الرثوية يجعل التشخيص صعباً ، وقد لا نتمكن من وصفه قبل الوفاة وفحص خزعة من الحجاب الحاجز.
داء التقرحات الوعائية المدارية : 
يؤكد د. هانس  هـ .ريكفيغ (9) أن الدورة الدموية المحيطية قد تضطرب في ظروف مناخية خاصة نتيجة تناول لحم الخنزير محدثة تقرحات مؤلمة على الساقين، وأن هذه الآفة انتشرت بين الجنود الألمان أثناء الحملة التي قادها رومل في شمال أفريقيا . 
ويروي د. ريكفغ كيف اكتشف زملاؤه علاقة الإصابة بهذه الداء وبين تناول لحم الخنزير عندما وجدوا أن السكان الحليين من المسلمين لا يصابون بها مطلقاً .
ورغم كل العلاجات التي قدمت للمرضى فإن حالتهم لم تتحسن إلا بعد أن قدمت لهم حمية تشبه طعام السكان المحليين وحذف لحم الخنزير بشكل نهائي، إذا كانت النتائج حينئذ باهرة.
ويرى الباحث المذكور أن لحم الخنزير يعتبر العنصر الهام الأكثر سمية للإنسان فهو يضعف مقاومة الجسم ويعرضه للأمراض، والمطعم الصحي الحقيقي هو الذي لا يستعمل أي جزء من لحم الخنزير ولأن الذي يعتاد تناوله هو الذي سيدفع الحساب يوماً ما .
شهادات علماء الغرب بفضل الإسلام:
يؤكد د. عبد الحافظ حلمي محمد (6) على فضل الإسلام على حماية أتباعه من أمراض الخنزير الوبيلة . 
فالارتباط واضح بين انتشار الشريطية المسلحة وما ينجم عنها كداء الحويصلات الخنزيرية وبين العادات الغذائية لبلد ما والدين الذي يدين به قاطنوه. 
وهكذا فإن Noble 1961 يؤكد أن دودة الخنزير هذه تحدث عدداً كبيراً من الإصابات الدماغية سنوياً عند سكان المكسيك الذين اعتادوا تناول لحم الخنزير، في حين يؤكد لاباج (1961) و ولكوكس وماتسون في كتابهما عن طب البلاد الحارة أن هذه الدودة نادرة الوجود في البلاد الإسلامية .
أما تشاندر وريد فيذكران في كتابهما عن علم الطفيليات ما نصه : " أما في البلاد اليهودية والإسلامية، حيث يعد أكل لحم الخنزير خطيئة دينية كبيرة فليس لهذا الطفيلي أدنى فرص للبقاء، وهو دليل فاضح على فساد الأخلاق حين حدوثه...".
وعندما يتكلم نلسون (6) عن انتشار داء الشعريات الحلزونية في دول أوربا وأمريكا فهو يتعجب قائلاً : " أما العلة في إدماننا ـ نحن أهل العالم الغربي على أكل لحم الخنزير، فإنه لغز محير، خاصة وأننا نذكر على الدوام بمخاطر ذلك ونحن نقرأ الكتاب المقدس(مشيراً إلى الإصحاح الرابع عشر من سفر التثنية التوراة) .
أما اليهود الملتزمون وأتباع محمد فإنهم مضوا في نفورهم من الخنازير وعدم استساغتهم لحمها فخلت جماعاتهم من داء الشعريات الخنزيرية خلواً تاماً ..".
عدوى الخنازير: لعل أهم مصدر لعدوى الخنازير هي العطادة المتبعة من تربية الخنازير على القمامة وعادة الخنازير الذميمة من التهاب الفضلات والنفايات، إذ أن القمامة تضم بقايا خنزيرية مصابة حتى أن أحد الباحثين يسمي الدودة الشعرية الحلزونية بدودة القمامة، وهكذا تجتمع الدودة مع الخنزير في القذارة والرجس. وسبب هام آخر لاحظه بعض الباحثين، وهو أن الخنازير تصاب ايضاً نتيجة أن بعضها يأكل أذيال بعض في المرابي المكتظة بها.
وتقوم الجرذان أو الفئران بدور هام، فهي تصاب بالمرض إذا أكلت ما ينبذ من بقايا من لحوم الخنازير المصابة، وتعدي الجرذان بعضها بعضاً لأنها تأكل لحوم بعضها البعض، حية وميتة، ثم تنتقل العدوى إلى الخنازير إذا أكلت جيف تلك الجرذان في أكوام القمامة، وهكذا تحدث دورات عدوى مختلفة من جرذ إلى جرذ، ومن خنزير إلى جرذ ومن جرذ إلى خنزير ومن خنزير إلى إنسان.
هل يمكن توقي الأمراض التي تنقلها الخنازير؟
يتساؤل البعض لم لا تربى الخنازير تربية صحية نظيفة ؟ ولم لا تتخذ الوسائل لاكتشاف اللحوم المصابة وإتلافها؟ وإذا كان ذلك ممكناً في مكان وظروف معينين فهل يمكن تحقيقه في كل الظروف ؟ أوليس الأولى عدم المخاطرة وتجنب المهالك ؟ بل الحقيقة أن هذه الوسائل كلها لم تكن مجدية في واقع الحال في أي زمان ومكان.
ويأتينا الدليل من الولايات المتحدة (6) حيث مستوى المعيشة فيها على ما نعلم فبينما نرى أن أفقر قطر إسلامي قد نجا من هذا البلاء، فإنه يوجد في الولايات المتحدة ثلاثة أمثالاً ما في العالم أجمع من الإصابات بالطفيليات الخنزيرية، علماً بأن الإحصاءات غير دقيقة لأن الآفات لا تشخص سريرياً إلا إذا كانت شديدة ومعظم الحالات لا تشخص إلا بعد الوفاة . وتجري في الغرب إجراءات شاقة ومحاولات باهظة لوقاية الخنازير وآكليها من الديدان الشعرية الحلزونية وغيرها. 
ففي الولايات المتحدة التي يربى فيها أكثر من مليون ونصف من الخنازير، جزئياً أو كلياً على القمامة،صدرت قوانين تقضي بتعريض القمامة للبخار الساخن مدة نصف ساعة قبل تقديمها للخنازير . ولكن ما هي نتيجة هذه الجهود الكبيرة؟
لقد قدرت الاحصاءات أن نحواً من 5% من خنازير بوسطن و18.5% من ذبائح متشيغان مصابة بهذه الآفة (ويلككس وماتسون بار) .
أما اللحوم فإن معالجتها بالكوبالت والسيزيوم المشعين يؤدي إلى إصابة الديدان الناشئة بالعقم مما يمنع تكاثرها.
لكن هذا الإجراء دقيق وليس من الميسور تطبيقه.
ثم إن التجميد السريع بالتبريد ثم التخزين الطويل في درجات حرارة شديدة الانخفاض تقضي على الطفيليات الدقيقة فيه.
وتقضي التعليمات الصحية في الولايات المتحدة بخزن لحوم الخنازير التي تؤكل نيئة 20 يوماً كاملاً في درجة حرارة 15 تحت الصفر. كما أن غلي اللحوم تقتل الطفيليات لذا يوصى بغليها فترة تتناسب وحجمها : ومع كل هذه الجهود الشاقة والنفقات الباهظة فما تزال الإحصاءات تشير إلى تلك النسب المرتفعة من الإصابة.
أوليس الأيسر بداهة هو تجنب تلك اللحوم أصلاً ؟ ثم أينسى هؤلاء أن عملهم قد أحتاج قروناً طويلة ليكتشف عدداً من الآفات التي يسببها أكل لحم الخنزير فمن الذي يجزم بأن هناك آفات أخرى لم يكشف العلم النقاب عنها بعد ؟ أفلا تستحق الشريعة الإسلامية التي سبقت العلم البشري بعشرات القرون أن نثق بها وندع كلمة الفصل لها نحرم ما حرمت ونحلل ما حللت وهي آتية من لدن حكيم خبير؟ .
الآثار السلوكية (الخلقية ) التالية لأكل لحم الخنزير: 
لقد أشار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أثر الطعام على خلق آكليه فقال :" والفخر والخيلاء في أصحاب الإبل والسكينة والوقار في أهل الغنم " رواه الإمام أحمد في مسنده عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه.

ويقول الفخر الرازي(3) : " قال أهل العلم ـ الغذاء يصير جزءاً من جوهر المغتذي فلابد أن يحصل له أخلاق وصفات من جنس ما كان حاصلاً في الغذاء، والخنزير مطبوع على حرص عظيم ورغبة شديدة في المشتهيات فحرم أكله لئلا يتكيف بتلك الكيفية".
ويقول ابن خلدون(12) : " أكلت الأعراب لحم الإبل  فاكتسبوا الغلظة وأكل الأتراك لحم الفرس فاكتسبوا الشراسة وأكل الإفرنج لحم الخنزير فاكتسبوا الدياثة " . 
وحديثاً اختلف العلماء في أثر الغذاء على الطباع والخلق، لكن ملاحظات كثير.
من العلماء قادتهم إلى اختلاف الآثار الخلقية باختلاف نوع اللحوم المكثر من تناولها، وبأن لحم الخنزير وشحمه له تأثير سيء على العفة والغيرة على العرض إذا داوم الإنسان على تناوله (10) توصلوا في نهايتها إلى القول بأن نوعية الطعام تؤثر على شخصية وسلوك الإنسان وتصرفاته.
وعن مقالة للدكتور الفنجري(11) يؤكد فيها أن الذين يأكلون لحوم الحيوانات الكاسرة عادة ما تكون طباعهم شريرة، غير متسامحين، ويميلون إلى ارتكاب الآثام والجرائم.
وإن أكل لحم الخنزير لابد وأن يؤثر على شخصية الإنسان وسلوكه العام والذي يتجلى واضحاً في كثير من المجتمعات الغربية حيث يكثر اللواط والسحاق والزنى وما نراه متفشياً من نتاج تلك التصرفات من ارتفاع نسبة الحمل غير الشرعية والإجهاض وغيرها.
مراجع البحث :
1)    الإمام القرطبي في تفسيره" الجامع لأحكام القرآن " دار الحديث ـ القاهرة 1994
2)    الإمام الدميري في كتابه " حياة الحيوان الكبرى".
3)    الإمام الفخر الرازي في تفسيره" زاد المسير في علم التفسير".
4)    الإمام أبو الفرج الجوزي " زاد المسير في علم التفسير".
5)    الإمام ابن كثير الدمشقي عن كتابه " تفسير القرآن العظيم".
6)    الدكتور عبد الحافظ حلمي محمد عن مقالة " العلوم البيولوجية في خدمة تفسير القرآن" مجلة عالم الفكر ـ المجلد 12ع ـ 4 الكويت يناير 1982.
7)    الإمام السيوطي عن كتابه " الدر المنثور في التفسير بالمأثور .
8)    الدكتور فاروق مساهل عن كتابه " تحريم الخنزير في الإسلام" لندن.
9)    الدكتور هانس هايترش ريكفيغ : الدين والعلم وتحريم لحم الخنزير . ت. عدنان حلبي 
10)                       الدكتور أحمد جواد عن كتابه " الخنزير بين ميزان الشرع ومنظار العلم " دار السلام 1987.
11)                       الدكاترة أحمد بربور وزملاؤه : الطب الوقائي في الإسلام ـ دمشق 1992.
12)                       الدكتور أحمد حسن ضميري : نظرات طبية في محرمات إسلامية ـ ج1ـ دمشق 19​


----------



## ?????????? (26 مارس 2006)

_يا راجل حرام عليك كل ده اثبات ومش عاجبك اجيبلك الخنزير نفسه تساله عموما لسه المشوار طويل قدامك 33 سؤال اخر حاول لو سمحت ترد عليهم _


----------



## ma7aba (26 مارس 2006)

> يا راجل حرام عليك كل ده اثبات ومش عاجبك اجيبلك الخنزير نفسه تساله عموما لسه المشوار طويل قدامك 33 سؤال اخر حاول لو سمحت ترد عليهم


ياراجل ارحم عقلك انت بتصدق التخريف ده كلوا شوف مرجعك شو هو وبعدين تكلم



> 1)الإمام القرطبي في تفسيره" الجامع لأحكام القرآن " دار الحديث ـ القاهرة 1994
> 2)الإمام الدميري في كتابه " حياة الحيوان الكبرى".
> 3)الإمام الفخر الرازي في تفسيره" زاد المسير في علم التفسير".
> 4)الإمام أبو الفرج الجوزي " زاد المسير في علم التفسير".
> ...


كلن مصادر اسلامية ياعمي شو الأنترنيت فضي ماعاد في مصادر اجنبية منفصلة عن اخطار لحم الخنزير 
وعايز مصدر يقلك انو لحم الخنزير في حال طبخه جيداً يضل مؤذي للبشر
حرام عليك اي كائن حي بموت بدرجة فوق 80 فشلون بدرجة غليان وطهي جيد 
ارحم عقلك وفكر شي مرة بس فكر مو اكثر قاعد مثل الببغاء تردد كلام شيوخك

أتعلم يافطحل زمانك أن الدجاج البلدي وجبته المفضلة هي الفضلات


----------



## My Rock (26 مارس 2006)

اسمح لي ان اقول, ان كلامك فيه استخفاف بعقل القارئ

صحيح أن جميع أنواع اللحوم تسبب الأمراض ومضرّة بالصحة إن لم تُطبخ جيداً، ويمكن القول إن لحم الخنزير يتأثر بالبكتريا، أي الجراثيم أسرع من غيره، فإنه يعطب قبل غيره من اللحوم. فإذا لم يحفظ جيداً أو يضوع في الثلاجة فإنه يعطب أسرع من غيره من اللحوم. وعندها فإن تناوله يضرّ الصحة، وقد يسبب أحياناً بعض الأمراض الخطيرة. ولكن إذا حُفظ الخنزير وطُبح جيداً، فلا يسبب الأمراض أو يضرّ باصحة مطلقاً، وجليل على ذلك أن معظم الدول الراقية التي تحافظ على صحة مواطنيها تأكل لحم الخنزير بكثرة، فلو كان لحم الخنزير يسبب الأمراض ويضرّ بالصحة العامة، لما سمح بذبحه وبيع لحمه هذا طبعاً إذا لم تكن الخنازير مصابة أصلاً بأمراض معيّنة قبل ذبحها، والمعروف أن أحد الأمراض الشائقة التي يسببها لحم الخنزير المريض "هو التريشينويز" الذي يؤثر على الجهاز العصبي عند الإنسان، وقد تكون الإصابة به خطيرة إن لم يعالج جيداً. على كل حال، هناك عدد من الناس لا يأكلون لحم الخنزير والأرنب والجمل، ليس لأنه لحم نجس، ولكن لأن أكل هذه اللحوم لا يروق لهم. كما أن هناك من يحرّم أكل لحم الخنزير لأسباب شخصية أو دينية ونحن تحترم رأيهم. أما تعاليم الدين المسيحي بهذا الخصوص تشير إلى أن "ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجّس الإنسان، بل ما يخرج من الفم ينجّس الإنسان" (متى 11:15). 

فاذا كنت بهذه السذاجة يا سيدي, انا مستعد لاتي لك بتقرار عن لحوم البقر و الطيور و غيرها, التي تؤكد وجود بكتريا و امراض فيها, فهل جهل الهك عن هذه الامراض ايضا؟

لكن ادعوك الى لحظة تفكير مع نفسك... الغرب و خصوصا اوربا تأكل ما تأكله من لحوم الخنزير, هل مات احدهم يوما بسبب لحم الخنزير؟

اذا حتقول نعم, ذلك بسبب عدم سكناك في اوربا و بعيد كل البعد عن الي يصير, لو لحم الخنزير يسبب المرض و الموت كان منع منعا باتا حاله كحال الذي يصير بالطيور في وقتنا الحالي

ربنا يشفي هذه العقول المغيبة!!!!


----------



## ?????????? (27 مارس 2006)

*انتم بتدخلونا في متاهات عشان ما تقروش ان في دينكم فجوات ولا تريدو الاعتراف بها وكمان عشان تداري على الاجابة عن باقي الاسئلة انت عايز المصادر تبقى مين يعني القس مش عارف مين والقس مين انا رايي تروح تدور بنفسك ان كان كلامي انا صح ولا انت وقتها اكيد هتعرف وريني دلائلك على ان كلامك هو الصح انا جبت مصادري هات انت مصادرك هو دة النقاش مش التشكيك في الحقائق وخلاص مستنيك؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ma7aba (27 مارس 2006)

> انتم بتدخلونا في متاهات عشان ما تقروش ان في دينكم فجوات ولا تريدو الاعتراف بها وكمان عشان تداري على الاجابة عن باقي الاسئلة انت عايز المصادر تبقى مين يعني القس مش عارف مين والقس مين انا رايي تروح تدور بنفسك ان كان كلامي انا صح ولا انت وقتها اكيد هتعرف وريني دلائلك على ان كلامك هو الصح انا جبت مصادري هات انت مصادرك هو دة النقاش مش التشكيك في الحقائق وخلاص مستنيك؟؟؟؟؟


أولا ارأيت أنك لا تريد ان تسمع ولا أن تفهم كيف سأجلب لك دراسة أن الخنزير مثله مثل باقي الحيوانات وهل الدراسة تأتي على شيء متفق عليه أم مختلف عليه  أخي أنت من تدعي انه هكذا والبينة على من أدعى أين مصادركم العلمية لكلامكم إن لم يكن يوجد عندكم فهذا كلام فارغ لا يمت للحقيقة بأي صلة 

أبو أشارات استفهام ادعوك للتفكير بعقلك ولو للحظات وأن تجيب فقط على سؤال ماذا يحدث لأي شيء حي بدرجة 80 درجة مؤوية ولفترة زمنية  أكثر من ربع ساعة 
عندما تجيب على هذا الجواب تعرف الحق
المسلمون دائماً يدعون اشياء توافق أرآئهم وعندما نطالبهم بالدليل يقولون انتم اجلبوا الدليل على العكس ويقولون البينة على من ادعى وينسون أنهم من يدعون بالبداية دون أي بينة وعلى كل حال سأستشير صديق لي بيطري ليعطيني مواقع علمية تدحض كامل كلامك
مع أني متأكد ستكذب العلم وتصدق شيوخك
سلام


----------



## ?????????? (27 مارس 2006)

*وعرفت منين اني مش عايز اعرف ياريت تجيبلي الدراسة لاثبات رايك من سكات دون الانتظار ان كنت ساقتنع اولا هكذا تاخذ ثواب الاجابة ولعلمك هؤلاء الشيوخ دارسون وفاهمون لما يكتبوا لانهم ليسوا مغمورين وبعدين الدراسة تتضمن العديد من العلماء الغرب اولم تقرا الدراسة *


----------



## ma7aba (27 مارس 2006)

> وعرفت منين اني مش عايز اعرف ياريت تجيبلي الدراسة لاثبات رايك من سكات دون الانتظار ان كنت ساقتنع اولا هكذا تاخذ ثواب الاجابة ولعلمك هؤلاء الشيوخ دارسون وفاهمون لما يكتبوا لانهم ليسوا مغمورين وبعدين الدراسة تتضمن العديد من العلماء الغرب اولم تقرا الدراسة


يابني ارحم عقلك حرام عليك 
هلا مريض راح لعند دكتور وسألوا وقلوا فيني شي يادكتور الدكتور فحصوا وقلوا لا أنت سليم والدليل هي الفحوصات بروح المريض الاهبل بجاوبوا أنو لا انا مريض والدليل هيك قالتلي جارتي  وبطالب الطبيب بدليل أنو جارتوا كذابه ومابدوا يقتنع بالفحوصات شو بتقول عنوا 
ياأخي انتم من تدعون ان الخنزير له هذه الصفات المضحكة والديدان بالدم اخي اجلب لي دليل علمي على ادعائك ليس أكثر


> ولعلمك هؤلاء الشيوخ دارسون وفاهمون لما يكتبوا لانهم ليسوا مغمورين وبعدين الدراسة تتضمن العديد من العلماء الغرب اولم تقرا الدراسة


يعمي هلا بألفلك مليون كتاب يضم أسماء علماء من كل الكرة الأرضية هل يعني اني صحيح وأن فعلا هذا كلام هؤولاء العلماء وهل كلامهم صحيح هل عجزت عن جلب أي موقع على النيت يؤيد فكرتك وأن لا يكون إسلامي يكون علمي  فبدأت تتهرب بأن نجلب دليل على عدم صدق ادعائك انت المدعي وانت المطالب بالدليل 
علماء قلتلي مثل شهادة زغلول عن انقسام القمر ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياعمي ارحم عقلك
صحيح موضوع انقسام القمر لم اعد اجد اجوبتكم لماذا ياترى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبشأن الشق اقرأ المقالة التي ترجمعها ابو مريم ستجد انه بالقشرة ولا يمتد للطبقات الداخلية وفهمك يافكيك كفاية 
ارحم عقلك

ثم تقدم العلم مرة أخرى وأكتشف العلماء أن الخنزير يحمل في إمعائه دودة تسمى " Tinea solium "، تسبب مرضاً للانسان عبارة عن أكياس صغيرة تنتشر في جسم الأنسان وقد تسبب له مضاعفات. فهلل العلماء المسلمون وتحدثوا عن حكمة الله في تحريم لحم الخنزير، ولكنهم تكتموا على الاكتشاف الثاني الذي أثبت أن بالبقر كذلك دودة اسمها الدودة الشريطية " Tinea saginata "، تستقر في إمعاء آكلي لحم البقر، وتصيبهم بسوء التغذية لأنها تمتص كل الغذاء من إمعائهم. وهناك كذلك دودة أخرى اسمها Echinococcus توجد في البقر والخراف وتصيب الإنسان بزرع كميات كبيرة من الأكياس المائية في عدة أجزاء بالجسم، خاصة الكبد. 


مسألة أن لحم الخنزير من الممكن أن تصيبه دودة شريطية تسمى التينيا سوليم فإن الإعجازيين يخفون عنا أن البقر من الممكن أن تصيبه دودة شريطية أخرى تسمى التينيا ساجيناتا فلماذا لم نحرم أكل البقر أيضاً ؟!،ويقال أن الخنازير تربى فى حظائر قذرة ولكن إذا عرف د.زغلول أن حظائر الخنازير فى أوروبا أكثر نظافة من بيوت كثيرة موجودة فى بلادنا ،وأنه لو شاهد ماذا يأكل الدجاج فى حارات وشوارع القرى سيمتنع فوراً عن أكل الدجاج الذى يتناول أحياناً الفضلات !، هل وقتها سيبيح لحم الخنازير إذا ربيت فى حظائر نظيفة ؟!،أما العجب العجاب فهو ماسمعته من الإعجازيين عن أن لحم الخنزير يجعل الرجل ديوثاً أى لايغار على إمرأته ،وهذا كلام فارغ لاأساس علمى له ولاعقلى والحديث فيه إضاعة للوقت !.

هذه مقالة لخالد منتصر بالحوار المتمدن والآن نرى المقالات الأجنبية
The UK Pork Quality Assurance (PQA) organisation, Assured British Pigs (ABPigs) has announced that it is responding to the industry demand for a single national standard for PQA. However, this consolidation will be achieved without losing the economic benefit to pigmeat producers and consumers of having competition between PQA providers.

Historically the UK industry and consumers have been confused by a plethora of PQA schemes. Some producers, especially those with also producing other foodstuffs, found that they had to cope with the paperwork, inspection visits and fees from more than one scheme.

From September 2003, the national ABPigs PQA scheme will be available through several providers and certification bodies.

According to ABPigs Chairman, Richard Campbell, "This will introduce direct competition into the market for pig farm assurance and providers will also be able to inspect two or more enterprises, for example pigs and cereals, in one visit and so facilitate the movement towards single or integrated inspections for multiple enterprises. Both competition and the capability to conduct integrated inspections should exert downward pressure on the cost of pig farm assurance, in response to demand from the industry".

ABPigs has been administered by the European Food Safety and Inspection organisation (EFSIS) but this will have to change. EFSIS were also the sole certification body for the Assured British Pigs and British Quality Assured Pork (an abattoir and processors scheme). From September 2003, EFSIS will be a competitive provider of PQA, so ABPigs Ltd is appointing Assured Food Standards, who already administer the UK "Red Tractor" general food quality mark, as their future administrative secretariat.

The UK PQA branding marks - British Quality Assured Pork and the BPEX British Meat Quality Standard Mark - will continue as before.

EFSIS provide secretarial services to Assured British Pigs, which has no employees of its own. When the new rules are introduced, EFISIS will withdraw from providing secretarial duties. Assured British Pigs will appoint the Red Tractor umbrella organisation Assured Food Standards to be the pig standard's secretariat.

Its duties will include ensuring the different certification bodies enforce the standard equally. Assured British Pigs will be able to cancel certification contracts if the standards aren't enforced equally.
Weblink:

Pork Quality Assurance Schemes:

http://www.pighealth.com/News00/QA.HTM 

الرابط هو
http://www.aasv.org/news/story.php?id=675
ترجمة الجزء الهام هي

Abpigs أُديرَ بسلامةِ الأغذية الأوروبيةِ ومنظمةِ التفتيشِ (إي إف إس آي إس) لكن هذا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَتغيّرا. إي إف إس آي إس كَانتْ أيضاً جسمَ الشهادةِ الوحيدِ للخنازيرِ البريطانيةِ المُطَمئَنةِ ولحمِ الخنزير المُطَمئَنِ الممتازِ البريطانيِ (مخطط معالجاتِ ومسلخِ). مِنْ سبتمبر/أيلولِ 2003, إي إف إس آي إس سَيَكُونُ a مجهز تنافسي مِنْ تأمينِ لحمِ الخنزير الممتازِ، لذا Abpigs المحدودة تُعيّنُ معاييرَ الغذاءِ المُطَمئَنةِ، التي تُديرُ المملكة المتحدةَ "جرّار أحمر" علامة غذاءِ عامِّ الممتازةِ، كأمانتهم الإدارية المستقبلية.


الآن قل لي أن منظمة السلامة الأوروبية لا تعلم معلوماتكم الخارقة 
هههههههههههههههههههه
حبيب بالنهاية كل الحيوانات تحوي على هذه الديدان ولكن الحرارة تقضي عليها والطهي الجيد لها 
سلام


----------



## ?????????? (28 مارس 2006)

كتب د. أبوبكر علي 



تقدم معنا ان لحوم البقر داء وألبانها شفاء، وذلك لما يسبب لحم البقر من وجود الدودة الوحيدة، لكن قال الاطباء يدفع ضرره اذا شوي او بالطبخ وإضافة الفلفل والثوم والقرفة والزنجبيل والبهارات لكن لحم العجل الصغير الذي لم يتجاوز السنة يخلو من ذلك الضرر، 


ويعتبر من اعدل الاغذية وأطيبها وألذها وأحمدها، ولذلك اثنى الله تعالى على سيدنا ابراهيم عليه السلام عندما اكرم اضيافه بعجل حنيذ اي مشوي سمين، 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: (فما لبث ان جاء بعجل حنيذ) هود: 69 وفي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 اخرى (فراغ الى أهله فجاء بعجل سمين) الذاريات: 129. ولو كان في العجل ضرر لما اثنى الله عليه ولما سطره في الكتاب العزيز والسمين اذا كان مشويا ذهب دهنه وبقيت فائدته والبقر يدل على الخير والنماء حيث ساقه القرآن الكريم علامة على البركة والسعة فعندما رأى ملك مصر في المنام سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع عجاف رأى يوسف عليه السلام ان البقر السمين يدل على الخير والبركة ف
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: (قال تزرعون سبع سنين دأبا فما حصدتم فذروه في سنبله الا قليلا مما تأكلون، ثم يأتي من بعد ذلك سبع شداد يأكلن ما قدمتم لهن الا قليلا مما تحصنون). يوسف 47 ـ 48. 


ومهما يكن من شيء فإن لحم البقر فيه نفع كبير ولكن يجب ان يختاره الانسان اختيارا جيدا لأن لحمه يتأثر بحالته الصحية كثيرا، بخلاف اكثر الحيوانات خاصة في هذه الفترة حيث شاعت امراض خطيرة مثل جنون البقر وغيره. ولذلك قال العلماء عنه: يجب ان يكون اللحم متميزا باللون الاحمر الفاتح والنسيج الصلب والخيوط الرقيقة والدهن الابيض القوي، لا الرخو والرائحة المقبولة، فإن كان باهت اللون رخو الملمس متغير الرائحة فلا يجوز تناوله، ولذا لا يفضل ان يبقى في البيت ولا يوضع في الثلاجات بل يؤكل طازجا وهذا امر لا يلتفت اليه عامة الناس، وإذا اكل محفوظا فلا يأكله الا الذين يعملون اعمالا شاقة او يقومون برياضات كثيرة، اما الذين يعملون اعمالا خفيفة فإن اللحم المحفوظ يضرهم. 


وقالوا عن لحم البقر في الطب: ان لحم العجل يحتوي على فيتامينات كثيرة وغني بالبروتين، وفي المئة جرام منه يوجد 250 ـ 300 حروري ويستحسن ان يضاف اليه شيء من الزبدة قبل طبخه، اي يقلى بالزبدة قليلا ثم يطبخ ويوضع في المرق قليل من البقدونس لزيادة فيتامينات ج ود فيعتدل اللحم، ويعطي الكمية المطلوبة من الغذاء للجسم وينصح الاطباء بألا تزيد الكمية التي يتناولها الانسان العادي عن 100 جرام، لأن الكثير منه يتعب المعدة، وهذا هو المعنى الذي طلبه القرآن وهو عدم الاسراف. 


اما كبد العجل فهو اطيب انواع الكبد، حتى يفضل على كبد الخروف لأن فيه فيتامينات أ، ب، ج، د ويحتوي على فوسفات مرممة للجسم، وعلى الحديد اللازم لصنع كريات الدم الحمراء وعلى النحاس. لكن نعود للتذكير بأن القرآن الكريم ذكر البقر ولحم العجل واللبن ضمن الانعام لما فيه من الفوائد الكبيرة خاصة اللبن لأنه اذا اعتني بالبقر وبسلالاته اعطى لبنا كثيرا فيكون ثروة مهمة للأمة حتى لا نضطر الى استيراد اللبن واللحم من غيرنا. 





__________________



 وقل إعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون B05@hotmail.Com للتواصل عبر البريد الإلكتروني 
:smil4: :36_1_46: :36_1_46: :36_1_46: :36_1_46: :smil4: ​


----------



## ?????????? (28 مارس 2006)

* الوقاية بتحريم الخبائث : اولا في الطعام والشراب : يتبادر الى الذهن سؤال محير: لقد حرم علينا الاسلام بعض الاطعمة سواء ما جاء في القرآن الكريم او في الحديث الشريف فما الحكمة الآلهية التي تأكدت علميا بمرور الزمن من وراء تحريم هذه الاغذية كلنا يعلم ان القرآن الكريم قد عين اغذية معينة ومنع المسلمين من تعاطيها. قال الله تعالى : ( حرمت عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل لغير الله به والمنخنقة والموقوذة والمتردية والنطيحة وما أكل السبع إلا ما زكيتم) وبمرور الزمن راحت تظهر الحقائق العلمية والطبية التي تكمن وراء هذا التحريم التي يظهر فيها المنهج الوقائي في الاسلام جليا واضحا واذا تتبعنا سبب تحريم هذه  الاغذية لوجدنا الاتي : *
*أ ـ الميتة : من المعروف ان الحيوان ينفق عادة نفقا طبيعيا اما بسبب الشيخوخة او بسبب المرض فاذا نفق الحيوان بسبب مرض فان العدوى تشتمل الانسان الذي يتناول ذلك اللحم عن طريق انتقال الجراثيم من اللحم الى الانسان مباشرة وخاصة اذا لم يتعرض هذا اللحم الى الطهي جيدا واما عن طريق السموم التي تفرزها جراثيم المرض الذي فتك بالحيوان ومثل هذه السموم قد لا تتأثر بالطهي  اطلاقا ومن هنا قد يصاب الانسان بالتسمم الغذائي، اما في حالة الشيخوخة فان الحيوان الذي تكبر سنه ويهرم تصار انسجة جسمه بالتلين وبالتالي تفقد قيمتها الغذائية ويؤدي ذلك الى عسر الهضم والاضطرابات المعوية.*
*ب ـ الدم : الدم يحمل سموما وفضلات لان وظائفه حمل فضلات الجسم وسمومه ونتائج افعال هدم الطعام لطرحها اما عن طريق الكلية او التعرق ومن اهم هذه المواد حمض البول والكرياتين كما يحمل الدم غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون لطرحه عن طريق الرئتين وينقل بعض السموم من الامعاء الى الكبد لتصفيتها ومن هنا فان الغذاء بالدم له اثار ضارة بالصحة قد تقود المرء للهلاك والدم يعتبر علميا من الاوساط التي تسمح بنمو وتكاثر معظم الجراثيم التي تفتك بالجسم وهذا هو السبب الذي يدفع علماء الجراثيم الطبية لاستخدام الدم في المختبرات لزرع الجراثيم لاجل التعرف عليها وتشخيصها. *
*ج ـ لحم الخنزير حرم الاسلام اكل لحم الخنزير منذ القرن السابع الميلادي ومنذ ذلك التاريخ السحيق نجد ان العالم يكتشف يوما بعد يوم الاضرار الصحية التي تنتج من تناول هذا اللحم النجس والتي منها: *
*1 ـ لحم الخنزير يحتوي على نسبة عالية من الدهون والشحوم وتوجد الخلايا الدهنية داخل لحم الخنزير نفسه على عكس لحم البقر او الغنم ونظرا لان الدهون في حد ذاتها تحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من الزلال فان من يأكل لحم الخنزير يشكو عادة من البدانة المتزايدة وسوء الهضم وتراكم الشحوم وما يتبع ذلك من امراض. *
*2 ـ زياد الدهون في لحم الخنزير تؤدي الى ارتفاع نسبة الكوليسترول في جسم من يأكله ويتحد  من ثم الكوليسترول مع الدم ويسبب امراض القلب وارتفاع ضغط الدم والجلطة الدماغية والجلطة الدموية وضيق التنفس واختلال الدورة الدموية والشلل النصفي *
*3 ـ أخطر انواع الاغذية المنتشرة في اوروبا واميركا والتي تسبب السرطان وامراض القلب وانتفاخ الانسجة والبدانة هي اطعمه لحم الخنزير المتداولة على شكل سجق او قديد او لحوم مملحة حيث تحتوي هذه الاطعمة على نسبة كبيرة من بقايا لحوم الخنزير وشحومه ومواده المخاطية واحشائه.*
*4 ـ تراكم مخلفات لحم الخنزير ومشتقاته في جسم الانسان يؤدي الى امراض العظام والمفاصل ومرض النقرس والتشوه في العمود الفقري وتقل نسبة مقاومة بالجسم للامراض والاصابات.*
*5 ـ  وجود مادة الهستامين في لحم الخنزير تسبب حدوث البؤر والدمامل والالتهابات الداخلية والخارجية وخاصة قرحة المعدة والتهاب الجلد وتساقط الشعر وانتفاخ الوجه والاطراف السفلية من جسم الانسان.*
*6 ـ السجق المعروف باسم (هوت دوجز) فهو من أخطر أنواع لحم الخنزير ومشتقاته وتتكون من احشاء الخنزير ومشتقاته ويتكون من احشاء الخنزير ورئته وبعض التوابل التي تخفي رائحته هذه المواد وهذا النوع من الطعام يعتبر العامل الاساسي في انتشار امراض البرد ونزلات الشتاء.*
*7 ـ الامراض المعدية والاوبئة والسموم التي تنتشر بين الخنازير تدخل جسم الانسان ولا تخرج منه بالطرق العادية المعروفة بل تخرج في شكل دمامل جلدية وتؤدي الى تحولات من لون الجلد والوجه.*
*هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية اخرى في علم الطفيليات الطبية يصنف الخنزير من اكثر المخلوقات اصابة بالديدان الشريطية وهي انواع خطيرة من الديدان تعيش في جسم الانسان لفترة طويلة وتكمل دورة حياتها داخله وتتوالد وتتكاثر داخل الامعاء ويشكو المريض من الهزال وضعف الشهية للطعام والاسهال او الامساك ويشعر المريض بالآم الجوع كثيرا مما يدفعه الى تناول الكثير من الطعام ولكن دون فائدة لان الديدان الشريطية التي تسكن داخل امعائه تلتهم الكثير مما يتناوله وشيء اخر هو ان الخنزير من الحيوانات آكلة اللحوم لان له انيابا كبيرة  لا توجد في الحيوانات التي لا تأكل اللحم.*
*ومن الامراض المنتشرة في البلدان التي يأكل شعبها لحم الخنزير عسر الهضم والذبحة الصدرية والزحار الذفي وداء الفيل والزحار الاميبي وحصبة الخنازير والتهاب الدماغ الياباني والتهاب الفم البقري، والانفلونزا والنزلات المعوية والتهاب عضلة القلب.*
*د ـ المنخنقة بعض الامم وخاصة غير الاسلامية لا تذبح الحيوان بل تسلط عليه تيارا كهربائيا فتصعقه او تضربه  بآلة صلبة على رأسه فتزهق روحه وهذا بلا شك نوع من خنق الحيوان ثم يؤكل بدمه وكل انسان يتذوق مثل هذا اللحم يشعر بالمرارة الناجمة عن آثار الدم فيه مقارنة بلحم آخره ذبح على الطريقة الاسلامية واذا اختنق الحيوان فان الاوكسيجين لا يصل الى رئتيه وثاني اكسيد الكربون لا يخرج من رئتيه وبالتالي فان غاز ثاني اكسيد الكربون وهو من المواد السامة سيتراكم داخل الحيوان في رئتيه ودمه وخلاياه كلها ومن  ثم كانت خطورة اكل لحوم المنخنقة بالاضافة الى ان  وجود الدم بكامله داخل الحيوان يؤدي الى تناول الانسان الى كل سموم ومخلفات الاستقلاب مع لحم الحيوان كما سلف هذا اذا كان الحيوان سلميا اما ان كان مريضا فان الخطورة تكون أشد.*
*هـ ـ الموقوذة هي الحيوان الذي يضرب ضربا يؤدي الى الموت بعد أن يتلف الضرب أنسجة الجسم وعضلاته وهذا يحدث الان في بعض بلدان آسيا غير الاسلامية  حيث يضرب الحيوان ضربا مبرحا قبل الاجهاز عليه والغرض من ذلك هو ان يتجمع الدم في عضلات الحيوان ويصبح بالتالي شديد الاحمرار والحقيقة أن حيوانا من هذا النوع لن يفيد أكله غذائيا لأن كل انسجته ستكون قد تلفت واختلطت بالدم الذي يحتوي على مواد سامة ناتجة من الاستقلاب الغذائي وهذه بلا شك تهدد حياة الانسان عاجلا او اجلا.*
*و ـ النطيحة والمتردية : وهما الحيوان الذي نفق بسبب حادث معين مثل حوادث السيارات او السقوط من مكان عال فاذا حدث ذلك فان حكمها كحكم الموقوذة التي يفسد لحمها.*
*ز ـ ما أكل السبع: المقصود بالسبع هو كل حيوان كاسر ذي ناب من آكلة اللحوم ويدخل في ذلك الكلب والذئب والاسد والثعلب والضبع وغير ذلك والسبب في التحريم هو ان هذه الحيوانات قد تكون مصابة بمرض تحمله في فمها ولعابها واسنانها ومن ثم تنقل العدوى الى اللحم ثم يصل المرض الى الانسان واهم هذه الجراثيم هو جرثوم الباستورات*
*ج ـ الخمر جاء في كتاب عالج نفسك بطعامك وشرابك) عن تأثير الخمر على جسم الانسان والامراض التي تسببها ما يلي : *
*تشميع الكبد والضعف والخمول والتهابات معدية مزمنة وامراض القلب وامراض الجهاز التنفسي والضعف الجنسي والعصبي وتسمم الدم والهذيان الارتعاشي وضمور خلايا المخيخ وتضخم الطحال والسرطان وغيرها كثير.*
*ثانيا في الجنس : *
*نظرا لما في الزواج  من وظيفة مهمة في حياة الفرد والمجتمع فان الاسلام يقدمه على بعض الواجبات والطاعات اذا خشي الانسان العنت بتركه وذلك بهدف تحصين المسلم ووقايته مما يجره الحرام من امراض عضوية ونفسية واجتماعية ولهذا فقد سهل الاسلام طريق الزواج ليتيح الفرصة لاشباع الغريزة اشباعا منضبطا ينفع ولا يضر.*
*وبالمقابل حرم الاسلام سائر الممارسات الجنسية التي تتم خارج الاطار الشرعي للزواج  ومنها الزنا واللواط والسحاق والاستمناء وسائر انواع الشذوذات الجنسية مثل اتيان الزوجة في دبرها او اتيان البهيمة.*
*ويعود تحريم الاسلام لهذه الفواحش لسببين رئيسين: *
*1 ـ لانها لا تحقق الغاية الاصلية للزواج وهي حفظ النسل ودوام النوع *
*2 ـ لما ينجم عنها من اضرار بالغة صحية ونفسية واجتماعية ويأتي في مقدمتها الامراض وعلى رأسها الايدز.*
*وقد وضع الاسلام عدة قواعد لصيانة المجتمع ووقايته بين براثن هذه الفواحش الفاتكة ومنها: *
*1 ـ دعوة الاسلام الى العفة والطهارة والترفع عن الدنايا فقال تعالى : ( وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحا حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله).*
*2 ـ شرع الاسلام اجراءات اضافية تدعم العفة وتقويها وتسد منافذ الشيطان ومنها غض البصر والتزام المرأة بالحجاب الشرعي *
*3 ـ وضع الاسلام عقوبات صارمة ضد الذين يرتكبون هذه الفواحش *
*4 ـ وضع الاسلام ضوابط صارمة عند ممارسة الجنس الحلال *
*5 ـ تحريم زواج المحارم *
*خامسا : الوقاية بالعزل الصحي والحجر الصحي *
*العزل الصحي يقصد به حجب الانسان الذي ظهرت عليه اعراض المرض المعدي في مكان تتوفر فيه وسائل العناية بصورة تمنع من انتشار المرض.*
*واما الحجر الصحي فيقصد به الحد من تحرك الناس (والحيوانات) الذين تعرضوا أو الذين يشتبه انهم اصيبوا بأحد الامراض المعدية  ذات السراية الشديدة وهي التي تسمى (الامراض المحجرية) أي التي يلزم  فيها الحجر ومثالها الكوليرا بقصد الحد من انتشار العدوى. *
*والواقع ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بين في احاديث عديدة قاعدتي العزل والحجر وعلمنا كيفية التعامل مع هذا النوع من الامراض ففي العزل جاء في حديث جابر بن عبدالله رضي الله عنه : انه كان في وفد ثقيف رجل مجذوم فأرسل اليه النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ارجع فقد بايعنك واما الحجز  فقد جاء فيه قول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام : ( إذا سمعتم بالطاعون بأرض فلا تهبطوا واذا كان بأرض وأنتم بها فلا تفروا منه). *
*وقد أقر اهل الطب هاتين الطريقتين لثبوت جدواهما في القضاء والحد من انتشار العديد من الامراض *
*سادسا : الوقاية بالتداوي: *
*يتوهم بعض الناس ان الرضى بقضاء الله وقدره في حال المرض يعني ترك التداوي وان التداوي ينافي التوكل على الله عز وجل وهذا أمر ظاهر البطلان فان طلب التداوي اصل من الاصول الشرعية المعتبرة في حفظ الصحة التي امرنا الخالق عز وجل بصيانتها ووقايتها وعدم التفريط بها وقد وردت احاديث نبوية في الحض على التداوي وبيان ان التداوي لا ينافي التوكل على الله كقول النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام (الحبة السوداء شفاء من كل داء) ومنها ما روي عن رسول الله انه قال لما شرب من ماء زمزم : ( انها مباركة انها ظعام طعم وشفاء سقم ).*
*ومن جميع هذا تتجلى لنا عظمة الاسلام وتميزه عن سائر الاديان لما شمل من حكم وتشريعات تسمو عن قدرة البشر ويبقى ان نؤكد ان القرآن الكريم احد اهم سبل الوقاية من الامراض الاجتماعية والنفسية والعضوية*
*المصادر العلمية :*
** مجلة عالم الفكر ـ العدد الاول ـ يوليو / سبتمبر 1999*
** مجلة صحتك ـ العدد الرابع والعشرون ـ مايو 1998*
** من أسرار الحياة والكون ـ د. عبدالمحسن صالح ـ 1987*


----------



## My Rock (28 مارس 2006)

*مادام الكلام صار هبل, و لصق و نسخ, نستمر معاك بنفس الطريقة*

*The Pork Quality Assurance*​​*®*​
*Program*​*Pork producers introduced the PQA Program in 1989 as an*
*educational program. The program emphasizes 10 management*
*practices for handling pigs and using animal health products*
*during production. The ultimate goal of the program is to help*
*producers ensure that quality pork is delivered to consumers.*​*The PQA Program is a voluntary program and is intended for all pork*
*producers regardless of the size of their operation. The benefits of*
*participating in the program include:*​*■ *​*Improved management practices.*​
*■ *​*Use of systems and procedures that avoid violative drug residues.*​
*■ *​*Reduced production costs.*​
*■ *​*Increased awareness of food safety concerns.*​
*The 10 Good Production Practices in the PQA program*
*are based upon:*​*■ *​*The Hazard Analysis and Critical Control Point (HACCP)*
*principles.*​
*■ *​*The Food and Drug Administration’s Compliance Policy*
*Guide (CPG). CPG 7125.37 - “Proper Drug Use and*
*Residue Avoidance by Non-veterinarians.”*
*This will be explained in greater detail on page 11*
*of this manual.*


http://www.porkboard.org/PQAmanual_online/PQA%20manualPQAprogram.pdf​


----------



## My Rock (28 مارس 2006)

اسمح لي ان استغل الفرصة و اعلن جهلك و جهل علماءك و كتابك ايضا, الذي تدعي انه حرم الخنزير لسبب الامراض:

*What Foodborne Organisms Are Associated With Pork?*

Pork must be adequately cooked to eliminate disease-causing parasites and bacteria that may be present. Humans may contract trichinosis (caused by the parasite, _Trichinella spiralis_) by eating undercooked pork. Much progress has been made in reducing trichinosis in grain-fed hogs and human cases have greatly declined since 1950. Today's pork can be enjoyed when cooked to a medium internal temperature of 160 °F or a well-done internal temperature of 170 °F.
*Some other foodborne micro-organisms that can be found in pork, as well as other meats and poultry, are Escherichia coli, Salmonella, Staphylococcus aureus and Listeria monocytogenes. They are all destroyed by proper handling and thorough cooking to an internal temperature of 160 °F.*​ 
اذا كنت لا تفهم الانجليزي و فالح فقط بالنسخ و اللصق, خليني اترجملك الكلام هذا:
هنالك بعض الميكرو اورجانزم التي قد توجد في لحم الخنزير و اللحوم الاخرى عامة و المذكورة اسماءه اعلاه
كلها تقتل و تحطم من خلال الطبخ بدرجة حرارة مقدارها 160 فنرانهايت او 71 سليزوز

المصدر:
http://www.fsis.usda.gov/oa/pubs/pork.htm


----------



## ma7aba (28 مارس 2006)

أخ ماي روك الحقيقة مافي امل 
بنجبلوا مواقع علمية بجبلنا كلام كلمائوا الفطاحل
ياأخي مادام الغرب غبي وعلمائك هنن الفهمانين ليش بيتركوا الغرب الغبي يكتشف الدواء ويجعل الحضارة البشرية مزدهره بأختراعاته بينما علمائك الفطاحل قاعدين ماعم يساوا شي
ياأخي الله ينور عقلك
Mk:8:18:
18  ألكم اعين ولا تبصرون ولكم آذان ولا تسمعون ولا تذكرون. (SVD)


----------



## ma7aba (28 مارس 2006)

أخ ماي روك الحقيقة مافي امل 
بنجبلوا مواقع علمية بجبلنا كلام كلمائوا الفطاحل
ياأخي مادام الغرب غبي وعلمائك هنن الفهمانين ليش بيتركوا الغرب الغبي يكتشف الدواء ويجعل الحضارة البشرية مزدهره بأختراعاته بينما علمائك الفطاحل قاعدين ماعم يساوا شي
ياأخي الله ينور عقلك
Mk:8:18:
18  ألكم اعين ولا تبصرون ولكم آذان ولا تسمعون ولا تذكرون. (SVD)


----------



## My Rock (28 مارس 2006)

*هي ليست بالقوة, لكن الانسان الي يغلق عقله و يتقوقع, ماممكن صلحه الا اذا يفتح عقله شوي..*


----------



## ?????????? (29 مارس 2006)

*اوكي هذا شانك مدام الغرب هم اللي عاجبينك وهم اللي هتتدارى وراهم يوم القيامة وهم اللي هيغفرولك مع يسوع اوكي والحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام لكن كل الهيصة اللي انت عاملها دي عشان ماتجاوبش على باقي الاسئله عشان ملهاش غير اجابة واحدة هي الفجوة اللي عندك دور على اجابه *


----------



## ma7aba (29 مارس 2006)

> اوكي هذا شانك مدام الغرب هم اللي عاجبينك وهم اللي هتتدارى وراهم يوم القيامة وهم اللي هيغفرولك مع يسوع اوكي


ياحبيبي مادام الغرب مو عاجبك ليش عم تاخذ دواه ليش عم تاخذ سياراتوا ليش عم تاخذ تقنية الإتصال تبعوا وتتفلسف على النيت 
ولا ماعاد عندك حجة فصرت تهاجم بشكل أعمى


> والحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام


ماهي نعمة الإسلام اللي عم تداويك وتنقذك احياناً من الموت 


> لكن كل الهيصة اللي انت عاملها دي عشان ماتجاوبش على باقي الاسئله عشان ملهاش غير اجابة واحدة هي الفجوة اللي عندك دور على اجابه


ليش لجاوب على اسأله كل المسيحية بيعهرفوا جوابها مادام انت وأمثالك ترفضون اي جواب تحصلون عليه شو الفائدة من الإجحابة أعطني الفائدة وانا سأجيب لك عن السؤال الثاني ماهي الفائدة إن كنت لا تريد أن تعترف بأنك مخطأ بالسؤال الأول 
وتصر على عنادك
الله عطانا العقل لنفهم ونتعلم مو لنعاند
لهم عيون و لا يبصرون لهم آذان و لا يسمعون لهم أذهان و لا يفهمون

رحمة الرب فلتكن معكم حتى تبصروا النور الحقيقي يسوع المسيح و تعرفوا و تؤمنوا انه هو وحده الطريق و الحق و الحياة


----------



## ?????????? (30 مارس 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> ياحبيبي مادام الغرب مو عاجبك ليش عم تاخذ دواه ليش عم تاخذ سياراتوا ليش عم تاخذ تقنية الإتصال تبعوا وتتفلسف على النيت
> ولا ماعاد عندك حجة فصرت تهاجم بشكل أعمى
> 
> ماهي نعمة الإسلام اللي عم تداويك وتنقذك احياناً من الموت
> ...


 
انا هاسالك سؤال واحد وفكر فيه شويه قبل ما تجاوب وسيبك من التداخلات اللي بتحرقوا بيها الموضوع 
انظر لهذه الصورة 


​هذه صورة يسوع هذا الممثل القدير اللي لا نعرف اصله ولا فصله هو ده يشبه يسوع يشبه الرجل اللي كانت روحه اله زي ما بتقولوا يشبه الرجل اللي اتقطع على الخشبة عشان العالم يتطهر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ازاي جالكم قلب تجيبوا صورته كده وتضعوها مع اللي رايح واللي جاي اي حد ممكن يتلفها باي صورة اي عيل ممكن يقطعها هي المسيحية امتكم بكده امرتكم انكم تبهدلوا الانبياء او حتى النبي بتعكم وتفتروا عليه للدرجة دي 
اي حق واي مكانه يرتقيها هذا الشيء عشان يمثل عنكم يسوع اللي هو مش سيدنا عيسى عشان كدة انا مش زعلان عليه لان سيدنا عيسى نبي وهذا المدعي بايديكم شيء اخر عموما انتم احرار فيه تعملوله صور مجسمه تعملولا تماثيل زي العصر الجاهلي انتم زنبكم عن رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (30 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> انا هاسالك سؤال واحد وفكر فيه شويه قبل ما تجاوب وسيبك من التداخلات اللي بتحرقوا بيها الموضوع
> انظر لهذه الصورة
> 
> 
> ...


 

خلاص يعني فلست؟ ما في عندك اي كلام في الموضوع رحت ناط على موضوع اخر؟

بربك, ما دخل مداخلتك هذه بالموضوع؟

و انت تطلب عدم حرق الموضوع بمداخلاتنا التي هي في صميم الموضوع, افلا ينطبق الحال عليك؟

خلاص مافي عندك اي كلام اخر, رحت ناط لصورة فلم؟؟؟؟!!!!

عجبي...


----------



## ?????????? (30 مارس 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> خلاص يعني فلست؟ ما في عندك اي كلام في الموضوع رحت ناط على موضوع اخر؟
> 
> بربك, ما دخل مداخلتك هذه بالموضوع؟
> 
> ...


لا يا محب الحكاية كلها انكم بتطالبوا باي حاجة وخلاص مش مهم اذا كانت صح ولا غلط المهم انها تكون لفه وتدويرة عشان تلغوا الحقائق فسبتكوا ازاي اقدر اسال واحد مش من ديانتي ليه ربنا حرم الخمر والخنزير مع انها واضحة ليكم بس انتم اللي مش عايزين تشفوها 
العالم الغير مسلم منكم مسيحي ازاي هيقدر يقول ان لحم الخنزير حرام او ملء بالامراض طالما انه مسيحي ازاي بتطالبني اني ادور على عالم من دين تاني يدورلي على سبب تحريم ربنا لمثل هذه الاشياء وبعدين ماترد على باقي الحوار وماتمسكش في نقطة واحده ما دمت مش مقتنع وبلاها انك تعرف انه صح ولا غلط المهم اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد وهو ده المهم عندي انا مش باقنعك باللي عندنا محرم انا باخليك تدور ليه عندكم مش محرم فما تلفش عليا ولازم تعرف اني مش داعيه اسلامي انت اقتنعت بكلامي خير وبركة ما اقتنعتش النقاش لا يفسد للود قضية خليك محبه زي ما دينك بيقول


----------



## My Rock (30 مارس 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> لا يا محب الحكاية كلها انكم بتطالبوا باي حاجة وخلاص




كلامك صحيح, فنحن نطلب الدليل و البرهان بغض النظر ان كان معنا ام علينا, فنحن بصدد التكلم عن الحقيقة لا مسألة الخوض في نقاش عقيم الي فيها كل طرف يجر في اتجاه معين عكس الطرف الاخر!!!




> ازاي اقدر اسال واحد مش من ديانتي ليه ربنا حرم الخمر والخنزير




فاتتك معلومة صغيرة و هي, اننا نقتبس من علوماء ليس لهم علاقة بالدين بأي صلة, لا من قريب ولا من بعيد, يعني لا هم مسيحيين و لا يهوديين, بل عمانيين, خليها حلقة في اذنك, لان هذه المعلومة ستحتاجها في المستقبل!!!







> العالم الغير مسلم منكم مسيحي ازاي هيقدر يقول ان لحم الخنزير حرام او ملء بالامراض طالما انه مسيحي ازاي بتطالبني اني ادور على عالم من دين تاني يدورلي على سبب تحريم ربنا لمثل هذه الاشياء


 
الاقتباسات التي ذكرناها لك هي اقتباسات علمية ليس لها علاقة بالكتاب المقدس او المسيحية او حتى اليهودية, فهؤلاء العماء هم عمانيون يمكن حتى لا يؤمنون بوجود خالق يا عزيزي عزوز!!!





> وبعدين ماترد على باقي الحوار وماتمسكش في نقطة واحده


 

عزيزي, للحوار سياقه و اصوله, فكيف اذهب الى بقية الحوار و لسة النقطة هذه لم تنتهي!!!
انا لا اتهرب من الحوار او الاسئلة البقية الهشة, و انما امشي معاك خطوة خطوة و سؤال سؤال...




> ما دمت مش مقتنع وبلاها انك تعرف انه صح ولا غلط المهم اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد وهو ده المهم عندي انا مش باقنعك باللي عندنا محرم انا باخليك تدور ليه عندكم مش محرم فما تلفش عليا ولازم تعرف اني مش داعيه اسلامي انت اقتنعت بكلامي خير وبركة ما اقتنعتش النقاش لا يفسد للود قضية خليك محبه زي ما دينك بيقول


 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

معلش, انا اضع علامات استفهام كبيرة, لاني لا افهم الكلام الانشائي الذي لا يحتوي على دليل!!!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ma7aba (31 مارس 2006)

> فسبتكوا ازاي اقدر اسال واحد مش من ديانتي ليه ربنا حرم الخمر والخنزير مع انها واضحة ليكم بس انتم اللي مش عايزين تشفوها


يعني معقول أنت من كل عقلك عم تحكي يعني إذا شغلة بتمرض وبتموت معقول خلي ولادي ياكلوا منها من شان ماقول انو غلط اكلوا اول لا 
ياأخي في أهم من اولادنا إذا لا كيف برأيك الغرب سامح لأولادوا ومسيحيي الشرق وأيضاً سكان شرق آسيا سامحين لأولادن ياكلوا الضرر يعني إذا قلنا انو نحنا مسيحية عم نكذب على حالنا طب البوذيين الهندوس اليابانيين والصينيين والكوريين وألخ هدول شو كمان عم يكذبوا على أولادن
لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله  ياأخي عطيني مبرر منطقي أنو كل شعوب الأرض ماعداكن محللين هذا الشيء ولا يعترفون أنه مضر معقول البشرية كلها غلط وحضرتكن انو الصح 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لهم عيون و لا يبصرون لهم آذان و لا يسمعون لهم أذهان و لا يفهمون


----------



## My Rock (31 مارس 2006)

*الظاهر, ان الاخ فلس من كم مقال الي نقلهم بدون ما يقرأهم, و الان هو حار بكيفية تكملة الحوار...*


----------



## ?????????? (3 أبريل 2006)

ازاي تعرف واحد مسيحي ؟
بص لشكلك ياللي بتاكل الخنزير وبتشرب الخمر حتى لو بمقدار ملعقة مش هاقولك العالم الامريكاني كذا قال كذا ولا هاقولك العالم المسيحي كذا قال كذا 
لكن انا هقولك حاجه بسيطه بص في المرايا بص كويس ودقق ما فكرتش ليه شكلك زي ما يكون مخنوق متغير مقلوب مش طبيعي مهما حاولت انك تغير شكلك وتقص شعرك لاحظ كده بلاش انت بص للناس اللي حوليك ما فكرتش مرة تبصلهم وانت بتسال ليه كانهم مسهم اذى انا لا اقول على الخلقة وتشكيلها فهي خلقة الله ولا اعتراض انا باقول على الاعوجاج عن نساؤكم في ارجلهم والتوائها عند البعض وبعض الرجال ايضا وخاصه الكبار السن لانه بيكونوا شبعوا خنزير وخمور .الخمور اللي بتقولوا انها مقدار معلقة كدواء دواء من ايه ايه انت كلكم مرضى ولازم تخدوا الدواء وماله اللبن لو كنتم مرضى لا اللبن حي يرزق مش من المفروض انكم تشربوه احسن يغضب يسوع ولا حاجة بطلوا افتراءات 

بس انا عايزك تقولي مين العالم اللي عندك واثق فيه وقال ان الخنزير ما فهوش حاجة اصل انا ما عندي دليل من العلماء الاجانب اللي انت عايزهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ma7aba (3 أبريل 2006)

> بس انا عايزك تقولي مين العالم اللي عندك واثق فيه وقال ان الخنزير ما فهوش حاجة اصل انا ما عندي دليل من العلماء الاجانب اللي انت عايزهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بدك تعرف المسلم لكان بس انظر لأفغانستان وباكستان بتعرف مين هو المسلم واكثر واكثر للبدوي ولراكب الجمل أصلا اكبر غلط انو الغرب خلاك تصير بني آدم ماخلاك لهلا على الجمل


----------



## محبة لله (4 أبريل 2006)

: الأخ العزيز؟؟؟ لأدري لماذا تتعب نفسك معهم في موضوع أكل لحم الخنزير إذا كان كتابهم المقدس حرمه 
وهذه أدلة على ذلك 
سفر اللآوين (و*الخنزير*.لانه يشق ظلفا ويقسمه ظلفين لكنه لا يجترّ.*فهو نجس لكم*.(

سفر التثنية الإصحاح الرابع عشر :
Dt:14:6: وكل بهيمة من البهائم تشق ظلفا وتقسمه ظلفين وتجترّ فاياها تاكلون. 
Dt:14:7: الا هذه فلا تأكلوها مما يجترّ ومما يشق الظلف المنقسم.الجمل والارنب والوبر لانها تجترّ لكنها لا تشق ظلفا فهي نجسة لكم. 
Dt:14:8: *والخنزير لانه يشق الظلف لكنه لا يجترّ فهو نجس لكم.فمن لحمها لا تأكلوا *وجثثها لا تلمسوا 

في سفر اللاويين والتثنية الذين اقتبسنا منهما هذه النصوص, فإن الرب يعلن فقط تحريم أكل لحم الخنزير النجس, ولكنه لم يذكر لنا عقاب من يخالف هذه الأوامر الإلهية ويأكل لحم الخنزير. أما في سفر إشعياء فإنه يضع الحدود المناسبة لمن يخالف هذه الاوامر :

إشعياء الإصحاح 65 

Is:65:3: شعب يغيظني بوجهي دائما يذبح في الجنات ويبخر على الآجر.
Is:65:4: يجلس في القبور ويبيت في المدافن *يأكل لحم الخنزير وفي آنيته مرق لحوم نجسة*.

لاحظوا هنا ان الرب يعتبر آكلين لحم الخنزير أنهم بذلك يتعمدون إغاضته. ولو تابعنا القراءة سنجد العقاب الذي يتوعدهم به ...


Is:65:12: فاني اعينكم للسيف وتجثون كلكم للذبح لاني دعوت فلم تجيبوا.تكلمت فلم تسمعوا بل عملتم الشر في عينيّ واخترتم ما لم أسر به. 

فهذا هو عقاب من لا يسمع كلام الرب ويخالف شريعته. وفي الإصحاح الذي يلي نجد توضيح أكبر لنوع هذا العقاب...

إشعياء الإصحاح 66

Is:66:16: لان الرب بالنار يعاقب وبسيفه على كل بشر ويكثر قتلى الرب.
Is:66:17: الذين يقدسون ويطهرون انفسهم في الجنات وراء واحد في الوسط* آكلين لحم الخنزير والرجس والجرذ يفنون معا يقول الرب. *
فالرب يعلنها بكل وضوح أنه سيعاقب بالنار والسيف والقتل والفناء لمن يأكل لحم الخنزير. ولو لاحظتم فسترون أنه يضع الخنزير في درجة واحدة مع الجرذ. فالخنزير نجاسة وكذلك الجرذ أيضا.

بل أن من يلمس لحم الخنزير فإنه هو نفسه يعتبر نجسا 

اللاويين الإصحاحات 5 / 7 / 11

Lv:5:2: او اذا مسّ احد شيئا نجسا جثّة وحش نجس او جثّة بهيمة نجسة او جثّة دبيب نجس وأخفي عنه فهو نجس ومذنب.

Lv:7:21: والنفس التي تمسّ شيئا ما نجسا نجاسة انسان او بهيمة نجسة او مكروها ما نجسا ثم تأكل من لحم ذبيحة السلامة التي للرب تقطع تلك النفس من شعبها 

Lv:11:26: *وجميع البهائم التي لها ظلف ولكن لا تشقّه شقّا او لا تجترّ فهي نجسة لكم.كل من مسّها يكون نجسا. *
ولنسأل الآن. فإنه طالما أن الرب في كتابهم يهدد آكل لحم الخنزير بالموت والنار والسيف والفناء ويعتبر من يأكله ومن يمسه نجسا, فلماذا يخالف النصارى هذه التعاليم؟ فيسوع نفسه قد إلتزم إلتزاما تاما بالناموس وشريعة الأنبياء. ولم يذكر مرة في الأناجيل أن يسوع قد أكل لحم الخنزير.. فلماذا إذا لا يلتزم النصارى بهذا أيضا ؟


----------



## ma7aba (4 أبريل 2006)

محبة الله هذا هو العهد القديم  اجلبي ولو آية من العهد الجديد
العهد الجديد يقول

Mk:7:15:
15 ليس شيء من خارج الانسان اذا دخل فيه يقدر ان ينجسه.لكن الاشياء التي تخرج منه هي التي تنجس الانسان. (SVD)
Mk:7:16:
16 ان كان لاحد اذنان للسمع فليسمع. (SVD)
Mk:7:17:
17 ولما دخل من عند الجمع الى البيت سأله تلاميذه عن المثل. (SVD)
Mk:7:18:
18 فقال لهم أفانتم ايضا هكذا غير فاهمين.أما تفهمون ان كل ما يدخل الانسان من خارج لا يقدر ان ينجسه. (SVD)
Mk:7:19:
19 لانه لا يدخل الى قلبه بل الى الجوف ثم يخرج الى الخلاء وذلك يطهر كل الاطعمة. (SVD)
Mk:7:20:
20 ثم قال ان الذي يخرج من الانسان ذلك ينجس الانسان. (SVD)
Mk:7:21:
21 لانه من الداخل من قلوب الناس تخرج الافكار الشريرة زنى فسق قتل (SVD)
Mk:7:22:
22 سرقة طمع خبث مكر عهارة عين شريرة تجديف كبرياء جهل. (SVD)
Mk:7:23:
23 جميع هذه الشرور تخرج من الداخل وتنجس الانسان (SVD)


----------



## ma7aba (4 أبريل 2006)

محبة الله هل فهمتي الفرق بين النجاسة بالمسيحية والنجاسة بالإسلام 
يعني اليهود كانوا يهتموا بنجاسة الجسد وقت اجى المسيح رفع الخطيئة الأصلية عن البشر وبالتالي اصبح الجسد ثانوياً وأصبحت الروح هي الأهم فجاء الإسلام بدلا من ان نتطور اعاد  الأهتمام بنجاسة للجسد


----------



## ToMa (5 أبريل 2006)

*الاخوة الاحباء بالصدفة البحتة وانا اتصفح موقع اسلاميات دوت كوم *​ 
*وجدت ان الاخ "??????????" اقتبس الاسئلة من صفحة (اسئلة واجوبة)*​ 
*وللاسف الشديد فالاسئلة هناك موضوعة بالاجوبة *​ 
*فلماذا اذن يأتى هذا العضو ويعيد الاسئلة مرة اخرى ؟؟؟*​ 
*اننى ارى انه ما دخل هنا الا لاضاعة الوقت واستعراض *​ 
*قدراته فى طرح اسئلة قد تم الاجابة عليها من قبل*​ 
*ومن يريد ان يتأكد يقوم بزيارة الرابط التالى :*​ 
*أسئلة واجوبة*​ 
*وهذا الرابط به الاجابة عن السؤال الخاص بأكل لحم الخنزير :*​ 
*اضغط هنا*​


----------



## محبة لله (5 أبريل 2006)

يعني أفهم من كلامك ياأخ محبة أن اليهود لم يعودوا يطبقوا الناموس؟ على حد علمي اليهود ملتزمين بالناموس أماأنتم فلا ؟؟؟أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟ ألم يقول يسوع ماجئت لأنقض الناموس بل لأكمل ؟؟؟ أصدقك ولاأصدق يسوع؟؟؟ شيءأخير ياريت توضحة حضرتك أنافهمت من كلامك ومن النصوص إلي إنتا جايبها إن الإنسان لو أكل أي شيء حتى لو كان قذر لن يتنجس لأن الروح هي التي تتنجس(على حد قولك) صح كدة ولاأنا فهمت غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟.


----------



## ma7aba (5 أبريل 2006)

> يعني أفهم من كلامك ياأخ محبة أن اليهود لم يعودوا يطبقوا الناموس؟ على حد علمي اليهود ملتزمين بالناموس أماأنتم فلا


المسيحية لا تلتزم بالناموس اليهودي والتشريعات الأرضية الآنية ولا تهتم بما ينجس الجسد لأن الآية واضحة كما يأكل يخرج من الجوف دون ان يمس القلب المسيحية ارقى من هذا اهتمة بنجاسة الروح نفسها ولا أظن انك ستقولين لا نجاسة الجسد اهم من نجاسة الروح فالجسد يطهر من اي نجاسة اما الروح فلا شيء يطهرها إلا بمشيئة الله


> ألم يقول يسوع ماجئت لأنقض الناموس بل لأكمل ؟؟؟ أصدقك ولاأصدق يسوع؟؟؟


لا تصديقين يسوع فقط ولكن قبل ان تصدقي وتكذبي عليك أن تقرأي الآية كاملة 
Mt:5:17:
17. لا تظنوا اني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء.ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمّل. (SVD)
Mt:5:18:
18  فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل. (SVD)
Mt:5:21:
21. قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل.ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم. (SVD)
Mt:5:22:
22  واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم.ومن قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع.ومن قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم. (SVD)
Mt:5:23:
23  فان قدمت قربانك الى المذبح وهناك تذكرت ان لاخيك شيئا عليك (SVD)
Mt:5:27:
27. قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن. (SVD)
Mt:5:28:
28  واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه. (SVD)
Mt:5:38:
38. سمعتم انه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن. (SVD)
Mt:5:39:
39  واما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر.بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا. (SVD)
اليس هذا نقض للناموس ولكن شدد على حتى يتم الكل وعلى الصليب قال 
لقد تم أي تم العهد الجديد ونقض العهد القديم 
هل فهمتي الفكرة الآن


> صح كدة ولاأنا فهمت غلط؟؟؟؟؟؟


كل مايؤكل لا ينجس 
بل النجاسة الحقيقية هي نجاسة الروح 
ببساطة اخت محبة الله مهما كان الشيء الذي اكلتيه فأن جسمك ينظم نفسه منه  ( بالطبع الطعام ) وليس أن تتناول سماً يقتلك
أما إن تنجست الروح بالأفكار ولاحظي آية سمعتم انه قيل لا تزني  اي ارتقى من ان الزنى هو فعل جسدي غلى ان الشهوة هي زنى 
اي شيء روحي


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> محبة الله هذا هو العهد القديم اجلبي ولو آية من العهد الجديد
> العهد الجديد يقول
> *ممكن افهم ما هو الفارق بين العهد الجديد والقديم ومتى ظهر العهد الجديد  ولماذا ظهر؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> Mk:7:15:
> ...


د
*لماذا يبدو لي انك تلخبط الامور اتقصد بالنجاسة النجاسة الملموسه والممثله في الاطعمة والاشربة ام النجاسة الفكرية حدد لو سمحت ماذا تريد ولا تلخبط الامور فالنجاسة الفكريه ليست بالضرورة سببها النجاسة في الاطعمة*


----------



## makakola (5 أبريل 2006)

يدوم صليبك يا أخى الحبيب محبة، وربنا يعينك على صليبك

:Flower:


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

تــــومــــا قال:
			
		

> *الاخوة الاحباء بالصدفة البحتة وانا اتصفح موقع اسلاميات دوت كوم *​
> 
> *وجدت ان الاخ "??????????" اقتبس الاسئلة من صفحة (اسئلة واجوبة)*​*ورغم اني مثلكم اول مرة ارى هذا الرابط ولم انقل منه حرف وهذا واضح الا انه وماله مش ده منتدى الاسئلة والاجوبة في المسيحية امال عايزني اسالك عن ايه انا باسالك حتى اذا استطعت الرد على اهلا وسهلا واذا لم ترد اخر سيرد ام انك تخشى المناقشة ؟؟؟*​
> *وللاسف الشديد فالاسئلة هناك موضوعة بالاجوبة *
> ...


*وعموما كويس انك عرفتني بهذا الموقع الجديد حتى اعلم منه ما اريد على ان يكتمل ولا يقفل باب المناقشه في الاسئله التي اقترحتها ولم انقلها من احد*


----------



## makakola (5 أبريل 2006)

*


			
				?????????? قال:
			
		


			د
لماذا يبدو لي انك تلخبط الامور اتقصد بالنجاسة النجاسة الملموسه والممثله في الاطعمة والاشربة ام النجاسة الفكرية حدد لو سمحت ماذا تريد ولا تلخبط الامور فالنجاسة الفكريه ليست بالضرورة سببها النجاسة في الاطعمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

الأخ الحبيب علامات إستفهام

سلام ونعمة

عندما كنت طفلا كان والداك يشرحان لك الأمور بأمثلة مادية لتستطيع الإستيعاب والفهم، وبعد نضوجك فالمفروض أن عقلك أصبح يستطيع الإستيعاب فبكل تأكيد تستطيع إهمال الأمثلة والإستيعاب بطريقة أفضل تعتمد على العقل

ما كان ينجس ليس الخنزير، بل الجمل أيضا وهو من أشهى الأكلات الإسلامية سواء لحما أو لبنا أو حتى إخراجه، وعجبا بالرغم من إقتناعكم بالنجاسة الحسية، لكنكم ترون أن شرب إخراج الجمل لا نجاسة به

ما ينجس فى الناموس هو ما لا يشق ظلفا ولا يجتر
وعندما أتى المسيح وبخ اليهود فى أكثر من موضع على عدم فهمهم وتنفيذهم الحرفى للناموس
ما يشق ظلفا رمزا للمرتفع عن الأرضيات
وما يجتر رمزا للنعمه
وبهذا فإنك بعدما تنضج، أى تكمل تعليمك (ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل) تفهم لماذا كانت تشير هذه الرموز
فما ينجسك هو تمسكك بالأرضيات وخلوك من النعمه

هل ترى الكلام واضح أم به غموض؟ *


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

*نعم يا اخ مكة كولا*


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

لكن احنا لما


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

لكن احنا لما بنتكلم في الحياة


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

لكن احنا لما بنتكلم في الحياة بنتكلم


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

لكن احنا لما بنتكلم في الحياة بنتكلم عن اشياء ملموسة يعني


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

لكن احنا لما بنتكلم في الحياة بنتكلم عن اشياء ملموسة يعني المفروض ان الواحد


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

لكن احنا لما بنتكلم في الحياة بنتكلم عن اشياء ملموسة يعني المفروض


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

لكن احنا لما بنتكلم في الحياة بنتكلم عن اشياء ملموسة يعني المفروض ان الواحد يستحم


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

لكن احنا لما بنتكلم في الحياة بنتكلم عن اشياء ملموسة يعني المفروض ان الواحد يستحم على الاقل كل 3


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

لكن احنا لما بنتكلم في الحياة بنتكلم عن اشياء ملموسة يعني المفروض ان الواحد يستحم على الاقل كل 3 ايام ليس معنى


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

لكن احنا لما بنتكلم في الحياة بنتكلم عن اشياء ملموسة يعني المفروض ان الواحد يستحم على الاقل كل 3 ايام ليس معنى ان الانسان


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

لكن احنا لما بنتكلم في الحياة بنتكلم عن اشياء ملموسة يعني المفروض ان الواحد يستحم على الاقل كل 3 ايام ليس معنى ان الانسان نقي كما تقول انه لا


----------



## ?????????? (5 أبريل 2006)

*لكن احنا لما بنتكلم في الحياة بنتكلم عن اشياء ملموسة يعني المفروض ان الواحد يستحم على الاقل كل 3 ايام ليس معنى ان الانسان نقي كما تقول انه لا يستحم لانه غير منجس وبه نعمة*


----------



## محبة لله (5 أبريل 2006)

شكرا أستاذ محبة اناأوافقك تماما أن النجاسة الحقيقية هي نجاسة الروح 
..بس هذا لاينفي أن ممكن أن يكون أي طعام قذر سينجس ويضر الجسد (هذه حقيقة) ولاأعتقدك ستخالفني بذلك وإلا لمامرض الناس جراء تناولهم أشياء قذرة 
حضرتك تعتقد أن الإسلام إهتم بالجسد فقط دون الروح وهذا غير صحيح  لأن الإسلام إهتم بالروح كما إهتم بالجسد إن المسلم يعيش يومه كله مابين صلاة لله خالقه ومابين قراءة أذكار الصباح والمساء وكل عمل يقوم به المسلم يجب أن يكون فيه ذكر لله إذا أكل سمى الله وإذا إنتهى شكر الله إذا خرج من المنزل له دعاء خاص وذكر لله كذلك إذا ركب وسائل النقل وكذلك إذا رأى مايفزعه وإلخ إلخ إلخ يعني تقريبا في كل الأوقات ولأحوال المسلم في علاقة مع خالقه فأي عناية بالروح كهذه !!ماذا تريد أكثر من ذلك عناية ؟؟  أما إذا حرم الإسلام أكل الخنزيز فهذا لايتعارض مع الإهتمام بالروح لأنه يمكن الجمع بين الإثنين(حيث حين اقرالإسلام أن الجسد يتضرر نتيجة تناول أشياء قذرة هو لم ينفي أن النجاسة الحقيقية هي نجاسة الروح) إذا يجب على الإنسان أن يحافظ على جسده كما  يحافظ على روحة فالاينبغي إهمال أحدهما على حساب الآخر وأعتقد أن الإنسان لما يحافظ على جسده سيستطيع أن يعبد الله ويؤدي مافرضه الله عليه  
شكرا أستاذ محبة


----------



## محبة لله (5 أبريل 2006)

شكرا أستاذ محبة اناأوافقك تماما أن النجاسة الحقيقية هي نجاسة الروح 
..بس هذا لاينفي أن ممكن أن يكون أي طعام قذر سينجس ويضر الجسد (هذه حقيقة) ولاأعتقدك ستخالفني بذلك وإلا لمامرض الناس جراء تناولهم أشياء قذرة 
حضرتك تعتقد أن الإسلام إهتم بالجسد فقط دون الروح وهذا غير صحيح  لأن الإسلام إهتم بالروح كما إهتم بالجسد إن المسلم يعيش يومه كله مابين صلاة لله خالقه ومابين قراءة أذكار الصباح والمساء وكل عمل يقوم به المسلم يجب أن يكون فيه ذكر لله إذا أكل سمى الله وإذا إنتهى شكر الله إذا خرج من المنزل له دعاء خاص وذكر لله كذلك إذا ركب وسائل النقل وكذلك إذا رأى مايفزعه وإلخ إلخ إلخ يعني تقريبا في كل الأوقات ولأحوال المسلم في علاقة مع خالقه فأي عناية بالروح كهذه !!ماذا تريد أكثر من ذلك عناية ؟؟  أما إذا حرم الإسلام أكل الخنزيز فهذا لايتعارض مع الإهتمام بالروح لأنه يمكن الجمع بين الإثنين(حيث حين اقرالإسلام أن الجسد يتضرر نتيجة تناول أشياء قذرة هو لم ينفي أن النجاسة الحقيقية هي نجاسة الروح) إذا يجب على الإنسان أن يحافظ على جسده كما  يحافظ على روحة فالاينبغي إهمال أحدهما على حساب الآخر وأعتقد أن الإنسان لما يحافظ على جسده سيستطيع أن يعبد الله ويؤدي مافرضه الله عليه  
شكرا أستاذ محبة


----------



## makakola (5 أبريل 2006)

*


			
				?????????? قال:
			
		


لكن احنا لما بنتكلم في الحياة بنتكلم عن اشياء ملموسة يعني المفروض ان الواحد يستحم على الاقل كل 3 ايام ليس معنى ان الانسان نقي كما تقول انه لا يستحم لانه غير منجس وبه نعمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

أخى الحبيب علامات إستفهام

ما علاقة الإستحمام بالله؟

عدم طلب الله منك الإستحمام لا يعنى بأنك لا تستحم

هل تعتقد أن النظافة هى أن أعفر وجهى وجسدى بالأتربه قبل صلاتى لو لم أجد ماء؟

إلهك يا أخى الحبيب لم يطالبك بالنظافة، بل طالبك بتنفيذ حركات محددة تعتقد بعدها أنك طاهرا، وقد تمت هذه الحركات من قبل بالنبيذ وبماء متعفن، ولو لم تجد بدا فبالأتربه، فعن أى طهارة تتحدث يا أخى

ماذا ستفعل لو لم يكن لديك مال لتشترى أدوات نظافة وتستحم يوميا؟
هل سيلفظك الله؟

أكاد أرى أنك لا تعلم شيئا عن الله، فلو كان الله بالصورة التى تراها لما إستحق العبادة*


----------



## محبة لله (5 أبريل 2006)

اخ مكا كولا مارأيك بالمعمودية؟؟ هل هي ضرورية حتى يكون الإنسان مسيحي أم لا؟؟؟


----------



## رائد (5 أبريل 2006)

الخنزير عند النصارى محظوظ لدرجة انهم يدافعون عنه بسبعة صفحات ، دعكم من الخنزير فانتم احرار في اكله وتحليله فهنيئا لكم يا نصارى.

انتقلوا الان للرد على بقية الاسئلة المطروحة.

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

رائد قال:
			
		

> الخنزير عند النصارى محظوظ لدرجة انهم يدافعون عنه بسبعة صفحات ، دعكم من الخنزير فانتم احرار في اكله وتحليله فهنيئا لكم يا نصارى.
> 
> انتقلوا الان للرد على بقية الاسئلة المطروحة.
> 
> تحياتي


 
عزيزي رائد, المسألة ليست مسألة الدفاع عن الخنزير, بل هي مسألة ايضاح الحقيقة, فلو كان الامر مع السلحفاة لشتابه ردنا ايضا

المهم دعك من الاستهزاء و رد على الفضيحة التي اثبت بيها ان الهك جاهل, اذ قسورة يقول ان الهك حرم الخنزير لانه يسبب الامراض و اثبتنا عكس ذلك, فهل ادركت هذه الحقيقة المؤلمة؟


----------



## رائد (6 أبريل 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> عزيزي رائد, المسألة ليست مسألة الدفاع عن الخنزير, بل هي مسألة ايضاح الحقيقة, فلو كان الامر مع السلحفاة لشتابه ردنا ايضا
> 
> المهم دعك من الاستهزاء و رد على الفضيحة التي اثبت بيها ان الهك جاهل, اذ قسورة يقول ان الهك حرم الخنزير لانه يسبب الامراض و اثبتنا عكس ذلك, فهل ادركت هذه الحقيقة المؤلمة؟


 
يا عزيزي ماي روك

بداية عليك ان تتعلم اخلاق الحوار وبدون ان تتهجم على الذات الالهية ، والسبب ان كتابكم مليء بالنصوص الذي يدل على جهالة وغباء اليسوع ولكنني لن اتطرق لذلك لان هذا الامر ليس مكانه هنا.

ان الله تعالى قد حرم علينا مثلما حرم على اليهود اكل لحم الخنزير ، مع عدم بيان تفاصيل الموضوع تاركا الموضوع لنا لنتفكر ، وها هو العلم الحديث اثبت علميا ما هو لحم الخنزير وماذا يحتوي وما هي مضاره.

هل هذا الكلام يعني انه محلل لكم من خلال نصوص كتابكم ؟ لا اعتقد يا ماي روك ، والدليل الذي تتمسكون به ليس كل ما يدخل الفم ينجسه بل ما يخرج منه على انه يسمح لكم اكل لحم الخنزير وغيره من القاذورات ، هذا النص له ابعاد كثيرة ومنها على سبيل المثال ، يقول لكم اليسوع لو اكلتم قاذورات يا نصارى انه اهون عليكم من ان تتلفظوا بكلام كاذب ونميمة وان تقولوا على لسان الله كلاما لم يقله ، هذه العبرة لا بد لكم ان تفهموها جيدا .

ثم ان المسيح قال في كتابكم انني جئت لاكمل الناموس وليس لانقضه ، فكيف ذلك ؟ اذا كان لحم الخنزير محرم على اليهود ، فكيف اصبح مباح عندكم يا نصارى ؟ الا يدل هذا ان كلام المسيح اصبح غير صحيح ولاحد الاسباب التالية :

1- انه كاذب وقام بنقض الناموس وتبديل شريعة موسى.

2- هناك تحريف في اقوال المسيح حول قصة الخنزير وغيرها من الامور وهذا هو الرأي الارجح للصواب.

والان اعود واكرر لك ولغيرك من النصارى ، تحلوا باخلاق المسيح عليه السلام في الكلام والحوار ، ولا تتعدوا على الذات الالهية ، واتركوا الخنزير بحاله فيكفي انه خنزير نجس ،وانتقلوا للرد على الاسئلة الاخرى.

تحياتي


----------



## ?????????? (6 أبريل 2006)

*احب ان اشكرك يا اخي في الله رائد فكلامك هو طريق صحيح ليت الاخوه النصارى يسمعونه ويكفوا عن الجدال فهم يتمسكون بنقطه واضحة كالشمس انها تدل على الخطا في مسيحيتهم ومع ذلك يتحججون بحجج واهيه للف الموضوع لا اكثر *
*كل ما ساقوله لكم ان الله خلقنا لنفكر ونتدبر امور الحياة لا ان نظل واقفين على ما نحن عليه دون التفكير ولكن هناك فارق بين التفكير والجدال فالجدال افة لن توصلكم سوى لطرق مفتوحة من ناحيتين وهناك ايضا فارق بين الجدال والمناقشة الهادفة ليست فقط تعليق الذهن والقلب بفكرة واحدة والبحث حولها وهي كيف تثبتون لانفسكم ولمن معكم ان الاسلام دين الخراب بعدما فشلتم في اثبات ان المسيحية هي دين التسامح *
*راجعوا انفسكم قبل يوم لا تملك فيه نفس لنفس شيء*
*وارجو محاوله بذل الجهد للرد على باقي الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟ ولا لم تجدوا لها اجابة للان وعجبي*


----------



## محبة لله (6 أبريل 2006)

ممكن بس أسأل إخوانا النصارى هل كان الخنزيز نجس حقا في العهد القديم عندما وصفه يهوه بأنه نجس ام أنه لم يكن نجس؟؟؟
إذا كان ليس نجس فلماذا وصف بأنه نجس ؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (6 أبريل 2006)

إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ [البقرة : 173]

حرم معناها منع

غفور معناها يسمح ويغفر

ما هذا التناقض

وبعدين فين قال ان الخنزير نجس

وكمان لماذا كان ياكل محمدكم من الطعام دون الاستفسار من اليهود على الذبح

وكمان بالنسبة للاية

لا تذبح الدجاجة ويسفك دمها ثم تاكل

بجد انتوا تصعبوا على الكافر والادينيين من غبائكم


----------



## joly (6 أبريل 2006)

سلام ونعمة ليكم كلكم
أنا كنت متابعة الموضوع ده من الأول وشفت الأسئلة اللي الأخ كتبها بس يظهر انه بيسأل لمجرد التشكيك مش أكتر وأنا كنت عايزة أسأله سؤال واحد انت قريت عن الدين المسيحي أو في الكتاب المقدس على الأقل لأن السؤال بتاع تحريف الكتاب المقدس انت قلت اش ضمنكوا ان مايكنش يسوع أو الكهنة اللي كتبينه ما هو يسوع هو الله فلو يسوع هو اللي كتبه يبقى أكيد من عند الله ياريت تقرا عن المسيحية وفي الكتاب المقدس وبعدين اسأل.
وعلى السؤال بتاع إن القرآن هو اللي علمكم النحو والبلاغة لو كان كده ماكنش بقى في شعر الجاهلية زي الشاعر امرؤ القيس وقبل القرآن كان في سوق عكاظ اللي بيقام فيه منافسات على الشعر وطبعا كلنا عارفين ان الشعر بيعتمد على النحو والبلاغة ولما القرآن بقى موجود الصحابة والناس كانوا فاهمينه من غير تفسي لابن كثير أو أي حد تاني لأن دي لغتهم وهما كان كلمهم مش عامية كانوا بيكلموا باللغة العربية بأصولها النحوية
ومعلش آسفة على المداخلة دي أنا بس حبيت أعلق على السؤال ده
وربنا معاكم


----------



## ma7aba (6 أبريل 2006)

> بس هذا لاينفي أن ممكن أن يكون أي طعام قذر سينجس ويضر الجسد (هذه حقيقة) ولاأعتقدك ستخالفني بذلك وإلا لمامرض الناس جراء تناولهم أشياء قذرة


لا اظنك ستقولين لي الخنزير يسبب الأمراض 
والسبب يمكن اللي قدمناه من مواقع اجنبية تؤكد سلامة لحم الخنزير كافي كدليل الخنزير إن طبخ جيداً اصبح لحم مثل اي لحم يؤكل


> حيث حين اقرالإسلام أن الجسد يتضرر نتيجة تناول أشياء قذرة هو لم ينفي أن النجاسة الحقيقية هي نجاسة الروح


لكن الأشياء القذرة الموجودة بالخنزير موجودة بالأبقار والأغنام والخيول والدجاج البلدي الذي لا يتغذى سوى على الفضلات 


> الخنزير عند النصارى محظوظ لدرجة انهم يدافعون عنه بسبعة صفحات ، دعكم من الخنزير فانتم احرار في اكله وتحليله فهنيئا لكم يا نصارى.


الموضوع ليس تعجيز اعطنا سبب مقنع لتحريم الخنزير


----------



## ?????????? (6 أبريل 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ [البقرة : 173]
> 
> حرم معناها منع
> 
> ...



الكافر دة اليي هو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لو حد نيته التشكيك غير المناقشة يبقى انتم اهو واحد ما فهمش الموضوع اصلا ايه وجاء من القران بايه طبعا فسرها براحته على حسب رؤيته للموضوع بس قبل ما اجاوبه عايز اساله ما جوبتس لسه على سؤال الاخ محبه لما قالك ان الخنزير كان محرم في العهد القديم ثم تم الغاء التحريم في العهد الجديد 
بالذمة دة مش تناقد ان يتحرم حاجة تحريم تام ثم يعاد اعادتها لعدم التحريم اعتقد ان الناقص عندكم انتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ma7aba (6 أبريل 2006)

> ما جوبتس لسه على سؤال الاخ محبه لما قالك ان الخنزير كان محرم في العهد القديم ثم تم الغاء التحريم في العهد الجديد
> بالذمة دة مش تناقد ان يتحرم حاجة تحريم تام ثم يعاد اعادتها لعدم التحريم اعتقد ان الناقص عندكم انتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لا يوجد تناقض الأخ مايكل وضح الفكرة اكثر انا تكلمت عن سطحية الفكرة وهو تكلم عن روحانيتها


----------



## Michael (6 أبريل 2006)

لو سمحت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ادينى اسمك علشان احطة مع التفسير المعتمد الى سيادتك افتيت بة؟


----------



## محبة لله (6 أبريل 2006)

ولا حد جاوب على سؤإلي أعيده تاني 
ممكن بس أسأل إخوانا النصارى هل كان الخنزيز نجس حقا في العهد القديم عندما وصفه يهوه بأنه نجس ام أنه لم يكن نجس؟؟؟
إذا كان ليس نجس فلماذا وصف بأنه نجس ؟؟؟
__________________


----------



## raed (6 أبريل 2006)

> إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ [البقرة : 173]
> 
> حرم معناها منع
> 
> ...


 
لا يوجد تناقض بل يوجد رحمة من الله تعالى لعباده المؤمنين ، ان الله تعالى حرّم علينا اكل لحم الخنزير كما حرمه على اليهود من قبلنا وبالتالي هو محرم عليكم ايضا لان المسيح قال ما جئت لانقض الناموس بل لاكمله.

لقد سمح لنا الله تعالى في اكل لحم الخنزير في حالة واضحة تماما كما جاءت في الاية والتفاسير المعتمدة لدينا نحن المسلمين ولا اعتقد ان الاستاذ محبة لا يعرفها لاننا وضعناها في منتدى الاخوية يا محبة ( فانا رائد رائد يا محبة ) ، الله تعالى يقول ( من اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا اثم عليه) ، اذا المضطر هو من يستطيع اكل لحم الخنزير وبدون ان يكون يرسم بنفسه هذا الوضع الصعب كي ياكل لحم الخنزير بغطاء شرعي ، والاكل هنا ليس للشبع وانما لضمان بقاءه على الحياة ولا بديل له غير لحم الخنزير لانقطاعه مثلا في صحراء جرداء لا انس ولا جن فيها ، ووصل مرحلة الموت ، ولكن ان تناول شيئا من لحم الخنزير اذا لستطاع الحصول عليه اصلا وستكون سببا في بقاءه على قيد الحياة لحين وصول النجدة له او ان يصل هو الى مكان مأهول بالسكان ، يأكل ولا يشبع ، وهنا يخبره الله تعالى بانه لا اثم عليه وان الله غفور رحيم اي سيغفر له فعلته هذه لان الله تعالى القوي الجبار يعرف الموقف الذي كان به هذا الشخص حتى ادى به الى تناول لحم الخنزير.

ادعو الله تعالى لي ولكل المسلمين ان لا يضعنا في هذا الموقف كي لا ناكل لحم الخنزير النجس نهائيا.

راجعوا التفاسير .



> وبعدين فين قال ان الخنزير نجس


 
هل هذا ما يهمك من الموضوع ؟ راجع القران والتفاسير والاحاديث النبوية والبحوث العلمية فتعرف انها نجسة ، لانني لست على استعداد ان اكتب لك مجلدات لاثبات انها نجسة ما دامت محرمة علينا وانتهى الامر سواء بسبب نجاستها او الامراض التي تحتضنها وتنقلها الى الانسان ، وكما قلت سابقا ان الله حرّم اكل لحم الخنزير ونحن المسلمين نؤمن بذلك غيبيا ملبين امر الله لنا بالتفكر والتدبر حتى جاء العلم واثبت معجزة القران في التحريم.



> لا تذبح الدجاجة ويسفك دمها ثم تاكل


 
فيما يبدو انك لا تعرف شيء عن الاسلام ولا حتى عن كتابك الذي تؤمن به ، راجع تفسير الطبري والقرطبي وابن كثير والجلالين لتعرف معنى تحريم الدم.



> اما محبة قال
> لكن الأشياء القذرة الموجودة بالخنزير موجودة بالأبقار والأغنام والخيول والدجاج البلدي الذي لا يتغذى سوى على الفضلات


 
اثبت صحة كلامك من مراجع علمية تقول كلامك هذا ، علما بانني على استعداد ان اثبت لك عكس ما تقول ومن مصادر علمية ، ولكن الحجة على من ادعى.



> الموضوع ليس تعجيز اعطنا سبب مقنع لتحريم الخنزير


 
الامر متروك لله تعالى اولا ومن ثم لكلمة العلم الحديث عن مضار الخنزير النجس على الانسان وهذا يثبت صحة الاعجاز بتحريمه ، ولسنا بحاجة الى اضاعة الوقت للتحدث في موضوع لن يقدم ولا يؤخر ما دمتم مقتنعون باكل لحم الخنزير فانتم احرار .


تحياتي لكم

رائد


----------



## ma7aba (7 أبريل 2006)

> اثبت صحة كلامك من مراجع علمية تقول كلامك هذا ، علما بانني على استعداد ان اثبت لك عكس ما تقول ومن مصادر علمية ، ولكن الحجة على من ادعى.


يبدوا انك جاي آخر اللبشر وداخل بدون ماتقرأ ماكتب سابقاً أقرأ الموضوع من اوله تجد الإثباتات
وبأنتظار مراجعك العلمية التي تثبت العكس


> الامر متروك لله تعالى اولا ومن ثم لكلمة العلم الحديث عن مضار الخنزير النجس على الانسان وهذا يثبت صحة الاعجاز بتحريمه ، ولسنا بحاجة الى اضاعة الوقت للتحدث في موضوع لن يقدم ولا يؤخر ما دمتم مقتنعون باكل لحم الخنزير فانتم احرار .


بنرجع لنقطة الصفر حبيب الموضوع موجود أمام عينيك ومن مراجع علمية ومصادر موثوقة منها لجنة سلامة الغذاء الأوروبية 
يعني بمعنى آخر أقرأ ماهو مكتوب ثم علق


----------



## raed (7 أبريل 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> يبدوا انك جاي آخر اللبشر وداخل بدون ماتقرأ ماكتب سابقاً أقرأ الموضوع من اوله تجد الإثباتات
> وبأنتظار مراجعك العلمية التي تثبت العكس
> 
> بنرجع لنقطة الصفر حبيب الموضوع موجود أمام عينيك ومن مراجع علمية ومصادر موثوقة منها لجنة سلامة الغذاء الأوروبية
> يعني بمعنى آخر أقرأ ماهو مكتوب ثم علق


 
عزيزي محبة 

ارجو ان تقبل مني كل الاعتذار بعدم الخوض في موضوع الخنزير ، لان الاسلام ليس الخنزير وتحريمه فقط ، الاسلام شريعة ربانية تحتوي على احكام وقواعد ومعجزات واسس ، شريعة تشمل ما جاء في صحف ابراهيم وشريعة موسى وما اتمه عيسى على شريعة موسى وليس ما نقضه ، انا ابحث عن حوار افضل من حوارنا عن الخنزير النجس والمحرم عليكم انتم النصارى ايضا لان المسيح قال ما جئت لانقض الناموس ولا الانبياء بل لاكمله.

من خلال هذا النص نعلم ان المسيح لم ياتي بشريعة جديدة بل جاء ليكمل شريعة موسى ، وشريعة موسى تحرم الخنزير اذا انتم تلقائيا محرم عليكم الخنزير .

اما اذا كنتم تتفاخرون باكل الخنزير لمخالفة شريعة موسى ولاثبات ان ما جاء في القران من تحريم ، فهذا يعني انكم خالفتم شريعة موسى وبالتالي لن تدخلوا الملكوت.

تحياتي


----------



## raed (7 أبريل 2006)

اما من يسأل السؤال التالي من النصارى





> وبعدين فين قال ان الخنزير نجس


، فاضافة الى ردي السابق ، اقول له بان المسيح قال في كتابكم ما جئت لانقض الناموس بل لاكمله ، والناموس هي شريعة موسى اي العهد القديم ، فماذا جاء بالعهد القديم عن الخنزير ونجاسته ؟ دعونا نقرأ ذلك معا وبتفكر وتعقل :

1- سِفْرُ اللاَّوِيِّينَ: الفصل: 11, الآية 7وَالْخِنْزِيرَ لأَنَّهُ يَشُقُّ ظِلْفاً وَيَقْسِمُهُ ظِلْفَيْنِ لَكِنَّهُ لاَ يَجْتَرُّ فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لَكُمْ. 
2- سِفْرُ التَّثْنِيَةِ: الفصل: 14, الآية 8وَالخِنْزِيرُ لأَنَّهُ يَشُقُّ الظِّلفَ لكِنَّهُ لا يَجْتَرُّ فَهُوَ نَجِسٌ لكُمْ. فَمِنْ لحْمِهَا لا تَأْكُلُوا وَجُثَثَهَا لا تَلمِسُوا. 
3- اَلْمَزَامِيرُ: الفصل: 80, الآية 13يُفْسِدُهَا الْخِنْزِيرُ مِنَ الْوَعْرِ وَيَرْعَاهَا وَحْشُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ! 
4- سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ: الفصل: 65, الآية 4يَجْلِسُ فِي الْقُبُورِ وَيَبِيتُ فِي الْمَدَافِنِ. يَأْكُلُ لَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَفِي آنِيَتِهِ مَرَقُ لُحُومٍ نَجِسَةٍ. 


والسؤال الان ماذا يريد النصارى من ادلة على تحريم اكل لحم الخنزير وانه نجس بعد هذه النصوص الموجودة في شريعة موسى اي في العهد القديم والذي يؤمنوا به وهو جزء لا يتجزأ من كتابهم المسمى مقدس ؟

تحياتي لكم مع النص التالي :


5- سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ: الفصل: 66, الآية 17الَّذِينَ يُقَدِّسُونَ وَيُطَهِّرُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ فِي الْجَنَّاتِ وَرَاءَ وَاحِدٍ فِي الْوَسَطِ آكِلِينَ لَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَالرِّجْسَ وَالْجُرَذَ يَفْنُونَ مَعاً يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.


----------



## ma7aba (7 أبريل 2006)

> فاضافة الى ردي السابق ، اقول له بان المسيح قال في كتابكم ما جئت لانقض الناموس بل لاكمله ، والناموس هي شريعة موسى اي العهد القديم ، فماذا جاء بالعهد القديم عن الخنزير ونجاسته ؟ دعونا نقرأ ذلك معا وبتفكر وتعقل :


ياريت بس لو قرأت ردي على محبة الله 
سلام


----------



## محبة لله (7 أبريل 2006)

ياجماعة رجاءا حد يجاوبني للمرة الثالثة أعيد السؤال
هل كان الخنزيز نجس حقا في العهد القديم عندما وصفه يهوه بأنه نجس ام أنه لم يكن نجس؟؟؟
إذا كان ليس نجس فلماذا وصف بأنه نجس ؟؟؟


----------



## ma7aba (7 أبريل 2006)

> ياجماعة رجاءا حد يجاوبني للمرة الثالثة أعيد السؤال
> هل كان الخنزيز نجس حقا في العهد القديم عندما وصفه يهوه بأنه نجس ام أنه لم يكن نجس؟؟؟
> إذا كان ليس نجس فلماذا وصف بأنه نجس ؟؟؟


اخت محبة الله الأخوة اجابوا على سؤالك بالضصفحات الماضية وكيف وبخ المسيح اليهود لفهمهم السطحي للآيات
يرجى مراجعة الردود


----------



## محبة لله (7 أبريل 2006)

أخ محبة يعني نبي الله موسى إلي كان لايأكل الخنزيزتطبيقا للناموس كان فاهم الآيات فهم سطحي؟وهل كل اليهود قبل أن يأتي المسيح أيضا كانوا فاهمين الآيات فهم سطحي ؟؟


----------



## raed (7 أبريل 2006)

محبة لله قال:
			
		

> أخ محبة يعني نبي الله موسى إلي كان لايأكل الخنزيزتطبيقا للناموس كان فاهم الآيات فهم سطحي؟وهل كل اليهود قبل أن يأتي المسيح أيضا كانوا فاهمين الآيات فهم سطحي ؟؟


 
ارجو من الاستاذ محبة الاجابة على هذا السؤال مع بيان موضع الردود السابقة التي ينكلم عنها.

وارجو منه توضيح سبب ان اليهود لتاريخه ما زالوا ايضا فاهمين الموضوع فهم سطحي.

تكلم بالعقل والمنطق يا محبة بحيث يكون كلامك مدعوما من نصوص كتابك الذي تؤمن به ، فهل تؤمن بجزء منه وتكفر بجزء آخر؟

تحياتي


----------



## believer (7 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> لقد سمح لنا الله تعالى في اكل لحم الخنزير في حالة واضحة تماما كما جاءت في الاية والتفاسير المعتمدة لدينا نحن المسلمين ولا اعتقد ان الاستاذ محبة لا يعرفها لاننا وضعناها في منتدى الاخوية يا محبة ( فانا رائد رائد يا محبة ) ، الله تعالى يقول ( من اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا اثم عليه) ، اذا المضطر هو من يستطيع اكل لحم الخنزير وبدون ان يكون يرسم بنفسه هذا الوضع الصعب كي ياكل لحم الخنزير بغطاء شرعي ، والاكل هنا ليس للشبع وانما لضمان بقاءه على الحياة ولا بديل له غير لحم الخنزير لانقطاعه مثلا في صحراء جرداء لا انس ولا جن فيها ، ووصل مرحلة الموت ، ولكن ان تناول شيئا من لحم الخنزير اذا لستطاع الحصول عليه اصلا وستكون سببا في بقاءه على قيد الحياة لحين وصول النجدة له او ان يصل هو الى مكان مأهول بالسكان ، يأكل ولا يشبع ، وهنا يخبره الله تعالى بانه لا اثم عليه وان الله غفور رحيم اي سيغفر له فعلته هذه لان الله تعالى القوي الجبار يعرف الموقف الذي كان به هذا الشخص حتى ادى به الى تناول لحم الخنزير. ادعو الله تعالى لي ولكل المسلمين ان لا يضعنا في هذا الموقف كي لا ناكل لحم الخنزير النجس نهائيا. راجعوا التفاسير .
> رائد


آمين 
وهو في هذه الحالة فهو بين نار الموت بالجوع او الموت بالمرض بدهون الخنزير حيث انها اعلى نسبة دهون ضارة وكوليسترول موجودة في الخنازير عن بقية كل الحيوانات الاخرى .. بنسبة 50 % في حين أن الدهن في الضأن يمثل نحو 17 % فقط وفي العجول لا يزيد عن 5 % .. زيادة على ذلك انها تسبب عسر الهضم ... فضلا عن زيادة نسبة حامض البوليك التي يفرزها والتي تنتقل إلى جسم من يأكل لحمه .. . 



> ما دمتم مقتنعون باكل لحم الخنزير فانتم احرار .


 
صحيح , ولكن على المسلمين ان ينصحوا الناس  ..
*تقول [FONT=AF_Najed]الدكتورة/ آمال أحمد محمد[/FONT] وهي باحث أول بمعهد بحوث صحة الحيوان-أسيوط*

*تشتغل الدنيا كل حين بضجيج هائل واعتراضات صاخبة تنطلق من كل حدب وصوب وسؤال مستمر :لماذا يحرم المسلمون أكل لحم الخنزير ذلك الحيوان المظلوم ؟ ولا يفهم هؤلاء المتسائلون أن المسلم إنما يقول سمعا " وطاعة لأوامر الله حتى لو لم تتكشف له الحكمة الإلهية من وراء  الأمر أو النهى لإنها مهما تأخر تفسيرها فهي حق ولكن لم يأت الوقت الذي يتكشف عنها هذه الحقيقة كغيرها من المعجزات القرآنية ولكن علي قدر ما فهمنا كان تفسيرنا والذي يتضح من قوله تعالى ) … أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس ...((2) . *
* فقد شرع لنا أن نجتهد في تفهم علة الأمر أو النهى ومحاولة فهم بعض جوانب نجاسة هذا اللحم الحرام ( بالنسبة للمسلمين ) وقد وضح العلم بعض أسباب التحريم فمثلا شهد دكتور / فيليب تومز خبير أمراض الدم بلندن ـ وهو بالمناسبة غير مسلم أن الخنزير ينقل صفاته لكل من يتناول لحمه ويسبب مع الوقت أمراضا عقلية وبدنية وبالأخص أمراضا تناسلية مدمرة ، ونحن نعرض شهادته لنؤكد أن القرآن الكريم بمنهجه الطبي الذي يمنع المرض ويقطع عليه الطريق بمنع أسبابه ، هو خير ألف مرة من كل دعاوى الغرب **وابتكاراتهم  في عالم العلاج الذي يتطلب الكثير من المال ، دون ضمان كاف بإيجابية 
النتائج ، ومهما حاول الغرب تجميل صورة الخنزير بإمداد المزارع التي يربى فيها بأحدث سبل العناية والنظافة واستخدام التقنيات الحديثة فإن كل هذا لن ينفى أبداً  الحقائق الدامغة التي  أكتشفها علماؤهم أنفسهم عن الديدان والأمراض التي يحتويها جسم الخنزير دون غيره من الحيوانات مهما ألبسوه تاج الرفعة والشرف .*
*          فمن المعروف أن الخنزير من الحيوانات القارتة التي تأكل القمامة والقاذورات والنفايات فهو جامع لمعان القبح والقذارة والرجس والنجاسة ويشتهر بطبائع عارية من الحياء في تزاوجه بالإضافة إلى ما يتعرض له من إصابة بعدد كبير من الطفيليات التي تصيب الإنسان وكذلك الفيروسات مثل : مرض الكلب والحمى الصفراء والسبيركيتات (اللبتوسبيرا ) التي تسبب حمى العقل وكذلك العديد من الحيوانات الأولية (البروتوزوا ) مثل الزحار البلنتيدى وبعض أنواع التريبانوسوما .*

*أهم الأمراض التى تتواجد فى جسم الخنزير وتنتقل إلى الإنسان  :[FONT=AF_Unizah] *
*1- الزحار البلنتيدى :  **ومصدر المرض الوحيد للإنسان هو الخنزير ويكاد يكون المرض مهنيا لا يصيب سوى المشتغلين  بتربية الخنزير وذبحها وبيع لحومها . *
[FONT=AF_Unizah]*والدوسنتاريا الأميبية الخنزيرية :  *[/FONT]*لكون الخنزير يعيش على الجيفة والقاذورات ولا يقلع عن ذلك أبداً وأيضا لكونه يأكل براز الحيوانات الأخرى  التى  تعيش معه حتى لو توافر له الغذاء  الأنسب .*
[FONT=AF_Unizah]*2- مرض الديدان المثانية : *[/FONT]* هى يرقات دودة الخنزير الشريطية تينيا سوليم وهو الطور الذى يوجد عادة فى لحم الخنزير وبتناولها تتم عدوى الإنسان بالطور البالغ .*
http://www.aun.edu.eg/assiuarabic/mag/mag4/a6.htm#g0
*[FONT=AF_Unizah]3- مرض الديدان الشعرية الحلزونية (تريكنيلا سبيراليس ) : [/FONT]وتستقر هذه الديدان فى عضلات آكل لحم الخنزير وعلى الأخص عضلات الجهاز التنفسي وكذلك المخ فتصيب الإنسان بالجنون أو فقد البصر فتفسد الرؤية تماما وتصيب بالعمى ، وتصل أيضا إلى الكبد ، فإذا ما وصلت إلى  جدار القلب فإنها تتسبب فى ذبحة صدرية . والخنزير هو المصدر الوحيد لإصابة الإنسان ومواطن انتشار المرض هى أوروبا وأمريكا الشمالية وأمريكا الجنوبية . وهناك محاولات مضنية لتجنب هذا البلاء تأتى بتربية الخنازير بطريقة صحية وفحص ذبائحها ومعالجة لحومها بوسائل باهظة التكاليف وهى غير مجدية من الناحية العملية ، ويكفى للدلالة على هذا أن نذكر أن أمريكا بها ثلاثة أمثال مجموع الإصابات فى العالم أجمع  وأن متوسط نسبة الإصابة فى ولاياتها المختلفة هو 16% مع الوثوق بأن هذا الرقم أقل بكثير من الحقيقة وأن نسبة إصابة الخنزير به تتراوح بين 5 -27 % فى الولايات الأمريكية المختلفة .** وفى مصر كان أساتذة علم  الطفيليات الطبى واثقين تماما من خلوها من ديدان التريكنيلا فيؤكد د. رفعت وزملاؤه عام 1969 هذا الاعتقاد ولكن فى عام 1975 وجد د. تادرس وأسكندر  يرقات التريكنيلا فى لحوم الخنازير بالقاهرة ثم وجدها  د.النواوى فى مجازر الخنازير بالمنيا عام 1977 كما وجدت يرقات التريكنيلا في الجرزان والفئران والكلاب الضالة حول مرابى الخنازير فى الإسكندرية والقطط الضالة بالقاهرة .*
http://www.aun.edu.eg/assiuarabic/mag/mag4/a6.htm#g0
*[FONT=AF_Unizah]4- مرض الدودة الشريطية (تينيا سوليم ) : [/FONT] **تنتقل هذه الدودة من الحيوان إلى أمعاء الإنسان حيث يبلغ طولها حوالى أربعة أمتار أو أكثر والدودة لها رأس أصغر من رأس الدبوس وعنق قصير تنمو منه قطع أو أسلات صغار تتباعد وتأخذ فى النمو لتكون هذا الشريط وكل قطعة كأنها حيوان قائم بذاته ، إذ توجد به أجهزة التناسل المذكرة والمؤنثة ولرأسها مابين 22-32 خطافا تتثبت به فى جدار الأمعاء وتتسرب يرقاتها إلى مجرى الدم لتستقر فى أحد أعضاء الجسم كالقلب أو الكبد أو العين ثم تتحوصل فيه فإذا استقرت فى المخ وهو مكانها المفضل فإنها تتسبب فى حدوث مرض الصرع وهذا هو الفرق بينها وبين الدودة الشريطية التى تنتقل من حيوان آخر كالبقرة مثلا ، فدودتها لا تملك هذه القدرة الرهيبة على السياحة والتجوال بيرقاتها فى جسم الإنسان كى تدمره فى عنف عجيب ، ولحم الخنزير المصاب يكون أكثر إصابة من لحم البقرة المصابة ، وقد يزيد عددها إلى عشرة آلاف فى كيلو اللحم الواحد من الخنزير .*
[FONT=AF_Unizah]* 5- مرض الالتهاب السحائى المخى وتسمم الدم :*[/FONT]*ينتج عن الإصابة بالميكروب السبحى الخنزيرى وقد كان سبب هذا المرض مجهولاً تماماً حتى تم اكتشاف هذا الميكروب سنة 1968 وعرفت البشرية السبب فى الوفيات الغامضة التى راحت ضحايا الخنزير فى هولندا والدنمارك .*
http://www.aun.edu.eg/assiuarabic/mag/mag4/a6.htm#g0
[FONT=AF_Unizah]*6- أنفلونزا الخنازير : *[/FONT]*ينتشر هذا المرض على هيئة وباء يصيب ملايين الناس وتكون المضاعفات خطيرة حينما يحدث التهاب بالمخ وتضخم فى القلب  وقد يليه هبوط مفاجئ ،. وكان  أخطر وباء أصاب العالم من هذه الأنفلونزا  الخطيرة عام 1918 حيث قتل مئات الآلاف من البشر وقد ظهر مرة  أخرى فى  أمريكا فى عام 1927 ، حيث أصدر الرئيس الأمريكى أمراً بتطعيم كل أمريكى بالمصل الوقائى من المرض الخنزيرى القاتل ، وقد تكلف هذا البرنامج نحو 135 مليون من الدولارات .*
[FONT=AF_Unizah]*7- مرض دودة المعدة القرحية :*[/FONT]*تسببه دودة تصيب الخنزير أولا ثم تنتقل إلى الإنسان آكل الخنزير وتصيب الأطفال بالذات وتسبب آلاما شديدة لا قبل للكبار بها .  *

*فمن المعلوم أن الخنزير  إذا ربى ولو فى الحظائر النظيفة فإنه إذا ترك طليقا لكى يرعى فى الغابات فإنه يعود إلى  أصله فيأكل الجيفة والميتة التى يجدها فى طريقه بل ويستلذ بها أكثر من البقول والبطاطس التى تعود على أكلها فى الحظائر النظيفة المعقمة وهذا هو السبب فى احتواء جسم الخنزير على ديدان وطفيليات فضلا عن زيادة نسبة حامض البوليك ، وقد ذكرت أبحاث علمية حديثة أن جسم الخنزير يحتوى على كميات كبيرة من هذا  الحامض و لا يتخلص إلا من القليل منه بنسبة  لا تتعدى 3% بينما يتخلص الإنسان من نسبة 90 % من نفس الحامض ونظرا لهذا  فان آكلى لحم الخنزير يشتكون عادة من الآم روماتزمية والتهاب المفاصل المختلفة .*
*[FONT=AF_Unizah][/FONT]http://www.aun.edu.eg/assiuarabic/mag/mag4/a6.htm#g0*
*[FONT=AF_Unizah][/FONT][FONT=AF_Unizah] [/FONT][FONT=AF_Unizah]دهن الخنزير :[/FONT]*
*يحتوى لحم الخنزير على أكبر كمية من الدهن من بين جميع أنواع اللحوم المختلفة مما يجعل لحمه عسير الهضم فمن المعروف علمياً أن اللحوم التى يأكلها الإنسان تتوقف سهولة هضمها فى المعدة على كميات الدهنيات التى  تحويها وعلى نوع هذه الدهون فكلما زادت كمية الدهنيات كان اللحم أصعب فى الهضم ، وقد جاء فى الموسوعة الأمريكية أن كل مائة رطل من لحم الخنزير تحتوى على خمسين رطلا من الدهن  أى بنسبة 50 % فى حين أن الدهن فى الضأن يمثل نحو 17 % فقط, وفى العجول  لا يزيد عن 5 % كما أثبتت التحاليل أن دهن الخنزير يحتوى على نسبة كبيرة من الأحماض الدهنية المعقدة وأن نسبة الكوليسترول فى دهن الخنزير إلى الضأن إلى العجول 6:7:9  أى أن نسبة  الكولسترول فى لحم الخنزير أكثر من عشرة أضعاف ما فى البقر. و لهذا دلالة خطيرة حيث أن زيادة الكوليستيرول فى دم الإنسان عن المعدل الطبيعى تجعله يترسب فى الشرايين وخصوصا شرايين القلب وبالتالى تسبب تصلب الشرايين وارتفاع ضغط الدم وهو السبب الرئيسى فى معظم حالات الذبحة الصدرية القلبية المنتشرة فى أوروبا  ، حيث أظهرت الإحصائيات أن نسبة الإصابة بهذين المرضين فى أوروبا تعادل خمسة أضعاف النسبة فى العالم الاسلامى وذلك بجانب التوتر العصبى الذى لا ينكره العلم الحديث .*
*وينصح الأستاذ دام عالم الكيمياء الحيوية الدنماركى  والحاصل على جائزة نوبل بعدم  تناوله حيث أنه من أهم  أسباب تكوين حصى المرارة وانسداد قنواتها  .*
[/FONT]


----------



## ma7aba (7 أبريل 2006)

شوفوا الببغاء كانت الدكتورة تبعك تكتشف الدواء مادام هي اهم من الأجانب وتداوي هل البشر


----------



## محبة لله (8 أبريل 2006)

أخ محبة رجاء تجاوبني
هل نبي الله موسى إلي كان لايأكل الخنزيزتطبيقا للناموس كان فاهم الآيات فهم سطحي؟وهل كل اليهود قبل أن يأتي المسيح أيضا كانوا فاهمين الآيات فهم سطحي ؟؟
وسؤال أخير لماذا وصف العهد القديم الخنزيزبأنه نجس؟


----------



## ?????????? (8 أبريل 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> لا يوجد تناقض الأخ مايكل وضح الفكرة اكثر انا تكلمت عن سطحية الفكرة وهو تكلم عن روحانيتها


برضو ما رتضدش ازاي العهد القديم يحرم حاجة ويجي العهد الجديد يرجعها تاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ma7aba (8 أبريل 2006)

> أخ محبة رجاء تجاوبني
> هل نبي الله موسى إلي كان لايأكل الخنزيزتطبيقا للناموس كان فاهم الآيات فهم سطحي؟وهل كل اليهود قبل أن يأتي المسيح أيضا كانوا فاهمين الآيات فهم سطحي ؟؟
> وسؤال أخير لماذا وصف العهد القديم الخنزيزبأنه نجس؟


أخت محبة الله الأنبياء عندنا بشر مثلنا يخطئون والذي لا يخطأ هو المسيح فقط 
نقطة اهم حتى ولو اعتبرنا ان اليهود كانو يعتبرون الخنزير نجاسة لجسدهم وهذا سببه ان العهد القديم هو عهد الماديات هو عهد إنشاء الدول وهو عهد الأهتمام بالجسد لكي تصح الذبيحة ولكن بمجيء المسيح لم يعد هناك ذبيحة جسدية ولم يعد هناك اهتمام بما يصيب الجسد بل ارتقت المسيحية للإهتمام بالروح فالروح هي التي يجب ان تطهر الجسد بقول المسيح لا ينجس لأن مايأكل يطرح وبناء عليه منع الله الإنسان الأهتمام بالأرضيات ووجهه لأن الروحانيات هي الأهم وهي التي تبقى ولا تفنى 
ونقطة اخرى لا يوجد سبب واحد لتحريم الخنزير غذا قلتي امراضة سبق واوضحنا انها موجودة في كل الحيوانات وغذا قلنا صفاته فالكلام هراء لأن مسيحية الشرق هم شرقيوا الطباع وبالتالي ماهو السبب للتحريم 
ارجو ان تكون الفكرة قد وصلت كاملة هذه المرة


----------



## ma7aba (8 أبريل 2006)

> برضو ما رتضدش ازاي العهد القديم يحرم حاجة ويجي العهد الجديد يرجعها تاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لنو العهد القديم هو عهد الماديات والعهد الجيد هو عهد الروحانيات 
وهذا مالن تستطيع ان تفهمه لأن قلبك مغلق


----------



## Michael (8 أبريل 2006)

وصلت من الاول اخى الفاضل محبة

بس هتقول اية

ودنك منين يا جحا

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ?????????? (8 أبريل 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> شوفوا الببغاء كانت الدكتورة تبعك تكتشف الدواء مادام هي اهم من الأجانب وتداوي هل البشر


احب ان اضيف تعليق بسيط للاخ المشكك في اراء العلماء المسلمين 
وجدت في مرجع BARTA JR PEREGRINE A.S.7 P CONLON (2000)_VET PARA SITOLOGY 
Ther are some helminthes from family cestoda which are taenia saginata& it affected the cow 8 bull 8 taenia solium 8 this affected pig
the infection by ingestion of bof containing taenia saginata is less dangerous than the affection by taenia solium due to the pork meat (pig meat) containg the egg of T.saginata
may be when it found on the grass has little mobil so when pig ingested it accidentaly with grass or garbage will be take highly in faction due to the mobility is little so it accumlated with each other in duster 
but in tenia saginata in cow the egg mobil faster so distributed on grass widly so when cow ingestion grass with egg it ingested little amount with 1 or 2 eggs only 
(parasitologist (forigen countny 
اعتقد ان هذه المقاله ستفيد الاخ الذي كان يريد اعتراف من احد العلماء الاجانب ان الخنزير نجس واكله مضر الاف المرات عن اللحوم الاخرى وان لم يقتنع يستطيع هو ان يثبت لي صحة ما يقوله 
وارجو منه تدعيم ما يقوله بالادله كما فعلت انا


----------



## ?????????? (8 أبريل 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> لنو العهد القديم هو عهد الماديات والعهد الجيد هو عهد الروحانيات
> وهذا مالن تستطيع ان تفهمه لأن قلبك مغلق


ببساطة كدة كل المحللات تقلب محرمات والعكس عشان العهد الجديد قلب الكلام 
طيب سؤال مهم امتى نزل العهد الجديد ومين اللي كتبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومعنى ان كل منهما عكس الاخر انه سيلغيه يعني انتم الغيتم واحد فيهم ولا ايه؟؟؟؟


----------



## محبة لله (8 أبريل 2006)

أخ محبة إذن لماذا وصف إلهكم الخنزير بانه نجس؟
هل الله يقول كلام غير صحيح ؟؟؟

وحضرتك بتقول((العهد القديم هو عهد الماديات هو عهد إنشاء الدول وهو عهد الأهتمام بالجسد))

وأنا لاأعتقد ذلك لان الله خلق البشر منذالبداية لعبادته والإقتراب إليه فمن غير المعقول أن يناقض الله نفسه ويترك البشر في عصر ما بلا روحانيات 
وأنا أعرف أن العهد القديم مليء بالروحانيات والتقرب إلى الله فكيف تصفه بأنه عهد الماديات؟
هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه لماذا كان يرسل الانبياء في العهد القديم ؟؟ وإلى ماذا كانوا يدعون ؟ إليس للروحانيات؟
نبي الله نوح عندما غرق قومه بالطوفان أليس هذا بسبب إبتعادهم عن الروحانيات والتقرب إلى الله ؟
كذلك ماحصل مع قوم فرعون ألم يعذبهم الله بسبب إبتعادهم عن الله إذن الروحانيات كانت موجودة منذ العهد القديم ومن قبله أيضا فلماذا تنكرها يااخي؟؟
ولماذا يفهم انه لو وجه الله البشر إلى عنايتهم بأجسادهم بأنه لا يمكن أيضا الإهتمام بالروحانيات 
أنا برأي الشخصي انه إذا كان جسدك صحيح معافى من الإمراض فإنك بذلك ستستطيع أن تعبد الله وتتقرب إليه بروحك والعكس صحيح إذا مرضت وإشتد بك المرض فإن ذلك يشغلك عن التقرب إلى الله 
لذلك يمكن الجمع بين الإثنين (التقرب إلى الله وحماية الجسد من مايؤذيه من الطعام)


----------



## ?????????? (9 أبريل 2006)

*ايه لسة ما وجدتوش اجابات لباقي الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Michael (9 أبريل 2006)

اى اسئلة 
كل ما وجدتة سخافات وتهكمات منكم

ما هو لو فى حد محترم وعارف هو عاوز اية وفعلا فى نقطة مجهولة بالنسة لة كان سال واحنا جاوبنا علية بنعمة المسيح


----------



## ma7aba (9 أبريل 2006)

> اعتقد ان هذه المقاله ستفيد الاخ الذي كان يريد اعتراف من احد العلماء الاجانب ان الخنزير نجس واكله مضر الاف المرات عن اللحوم الاخرى وان لم يقتنع يستطيع هو ان يثبت لي صحة ما يقوله
> وارجو منه تدعيم ما يقوله بالادله كما فعلت انا


لماذا لم تضع الرابط 
أنا سأقول لك السبب انه بموقع إسلامي


> طيب سؤال مهم امتى نزل العهد الجديد ومين اللي كتبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


العهد الجديد هو عهد الفداء أتى مع المسيح ولكن من كتبه هم التلاميذ بوحي من الروح القدس


> ومعنى ان كل منهما عكس الاخر انه سيلغيه يعني انتم الغيتم واحد فيهم ولا ايه؟؟؟؟


وهل التكميل يعني الإلغاء
يعندما تحرم اشياء في ظرف معين ثم تلغي التحريم لا يعني انك قضيت على كل الحقبة السابقة العهد القديم ليس فقط تشريعات ارضية العهد القديم هو بشارات ونبوءات وصفات الفادي المنتظر


> وأنا لاأعتقد ذلك لان الله خلق البشر منذالبداية لعبادته والإقتراب إليه فمن غير المعقول أن يناقض الله نفسه ويترك البشر في عصر ما بلا روحانيات


هذا حسب مفهومك انت 
نحن ابناء الله ولسنا عبيد الله علاقتنا به هي علاقة ابوة وبنوة وليس سيد وعبد


> وأنا أعرف أن العهد القديم مليء بالروحانيات والتقرب إلى الله فكيف تصفه بأنه عهد الماديات؟


التشريعات غير النبوءات التشريعات هي المادية اما النبوءات والوعد بالخلاص هي وعود الله الروحية ومساعدته للشعب الذي سيأتي منه الفادي
سأشرح لك آية 
Jn:1:17:
17  لان الناموس بموسى اعطي.اما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا. (SVD)
الناموس في ذاته عطية عظيمة، ونعمة مقدمة من الله، لتهيئ لنعمة الإنجيل. لكن لا وجه للمقارنة بين الظل والحقيقة. يقدم فيضًا من النعم: يغني الفقراء بكنوز السماء، ويعتق العبيد من أسر إبليس، ويحمل المؤمنين على الأيدي الإلهية وسط الضيقات، ويهب معرفة مستمرة للأسرار الإلهية، ويهب قوة عوض الضعف، ويسكب مجده في داخلنا عوض الهوان. قدم لنا الناموس بكل وصاياه وفرائضه ونبواته ظلالاً أو شبه السماويات، أما السيد المسيح فدخل بنا إلى عمق الوصية لنتعرف على خالق السماء نفسه المختفي وراءها. حملنا السيد المسيح فيه لنختبر في عبادتنا بالروح القدس السماويات عينها التي جاء منها، فنحيا بحياته السماوية.

يتساءل العلامة أوريجينوس: إن كان يسوع قد أعلن أنه الحق (يو ١٤: ٦)، فكيف به قد صار الحق؟ ويجيب هكذا: ما وهبه الله من نعم في العهد القديم كانت رموزًا لنعمة العهد الجديد التي هي "الحق". لهذا فإن مجد العهد الجديد أعظم (٢ كو ٣: ١٠). صار اكتشاف النعمة في العهد الجديد أوضح، وتوزيعها بأكثر سخاء. وهكذا نلنا نعمة العهد الجديد عوض نعمة العهد القديم، ليس لأنها تناقضها، بل تحققها في كمالها بسخاء، تنميها إلى الكمال وتثبتها فينا. إذ نتغير إلى الصورة الإلهية من مجدٍ إلى مجدٍ، من درجةٍ إلى درجةٍ أعلى (٢ كو ٣: ١٨). النعمة التي نتقبلها أشبه بختم يشَّكلنا لنحمل أيقونة المسيح التي تزداد فينا وضوحًا (رو ٨: ٢٩) وتجعلنا أيقونة السماويات (١ كو ١٥: ٤٩). 

بتمتعنا بالمسيح ننال النعمة والحق، إذ هو مصدر النعم وكنز الحكمة يقدم ذاته لنا نعمة وحقًا نتمتع به. 

في العهد القديم نلنا الناموس في جوٍ من الرعب (عب ١٢: ١٨)، أما العهد الجديد فنلناه في جوٍ من النعمة. بالعهد الجديد نتمتع بالوعود الإلهية الواردة في العهد القديم خلال جوٍ من الرحمة والحق، حسب الوعد الإلهي.

هكذا مع تمتعنا بالنعمة وتذوقنا لها نعطش بالأكثر إلى فيضٍ جديدٍ من النعمة، فكل نعمة في داخلنا تنادي نعمة، وتجذبها إلى أعماقنا. فتصير أعماقنا هدفًا لفيضٍ لا ينقطع من النعم الإلهية المتناغمة معًا.

v أُعطيُ الناموس بواسطة خادم، فجعل الناس مذنبين، وجاء العفو من الإمبراطور، وخلص المذنبين.

القديس أغسطينوس

v على أي الأحوال، يأتي الحق في البشر بيسوع المسيح، كما جاء أن الحق في بولس وفي الرسل بيسوع المسيح. ليس غريبًا أن نقول أنه بالرغم من وجود الحق الواحد، يفيض منه كما لو كان الكثير من الحقوق. على أي الأحوال يعرف داود النبي كثرة من الحقوق truths إذ يقول: "يطلب الرب الحقوق" (مز ٣٠: ٢٤). فإن أب الحق لا يطلب حقًا واحدًا بل حقوقًا كثيرة لكي يخلص الذين يملكونها. 

العلامة أوريجينوس

v عظيم هو الفارق بينهما، فمن جانب الكلمتان "قد أُعطي" تُنسب إلى شيء يُخدم حينما يستلمه شخص من آخر يُعطي أمرًا بإعطائه إياه، ومن الجانب الآخر فإن "النعمة والحق قد صارا" تناسب ملكًا له سلطان غافر للخطايا ويقوم بنفسه بتقديم الهبة. 

v عندما كانت حرب عماليق في جبل سيناء استعانت يدا موسى بهرون وهور الواقفين بجواره (خر 17: 12)، أما عندما جاء المسيح فبسط يديه على الصليب بنفسه. ألا تلاحظون كيف أن الناموس أعطي، أما الحق فجاء؟

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم


----------



## ma7aba (9 أبريل 2006)

> ايه لسة ما وجدتوش اجابات لباقي الاسئلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


لأنو مافي اي جدوا من نقاش اناس هدفها السؤال فقط والتعنت للسؤال


----------



## raed (10 أبريل 2006)

الخنزير ناقل من الدرجة الاولى لفيروس انفلونزا الطيور 

من خلال تصفحي لجريدة الراي الاردنية على موقعها على النت صباح هذا اليوم ، صفحة المحليات ، لفت انتباهي الموضوع الذي يتحدث عن الخنزير وعلاقته بانفلونزا الطيور ، فاحببت ان تشاركوني قراءته.

ماذا تقول الجريدة؟

«خنزير الزور» ناقل لانفلونزا الطيور ويسرح فـي «الاغوار»






​وادي الأردن - أشرف الغزاوي ـ  في خضم حملة إعدامات الطيور والدواجن المنزلية في مناطق وادي الأردن يسرح حيوان ( الخنزير ) طليقا بحرية في مناطق    الزور   المحاذية لنهر الأردن بالرغم من كونه ناقلا رئيسيا لفيروس انفلونزا الطيور الذي وصل مؤخرا للمملكة . الخنزير الذي كان مثار شكاوى المزارعين هناك على مدى السنوات الأخيرة جراء آثاره السلبية على مزارع الخضار والحمضيات التي يعمل على تدميرها - وفقا لمزارعين - تخطى دوره ليبيت خطرا يهدد بنشر وباء قاتل إلى جانب الطيور حمل دولا عديدة في العالم خسائر اقتصادية بمليارات الدولارات . المستغرب في الحملة الخاصة بمواجهة مرض انفلونزا الطيور عدم إتباع طرق واقعية وعملية لمكافحة قطعان الخنازير المتواجدة على ضفاف نهر الأردن بالرغم من ظهور تصريحات مشتتة حيال التعامل معه إلا أن أرض الواقع تخلو من تلك الإجراءات الموجب اتخاذها لمنع حركة الخنازير في الأراضي الزراعية على امتداد شريط نهر الأردن الحدودي . وتؤكد رئيسة قسم الثروة الحيوانية في مديرية زراعة محافظة اربد الدكتورة سرية الربيعي قدرة الخنزير على حمل ونقل فيروس انفلونزا الطيور القاتل وفقا للاختبارات العلمية والتجارب الحية للمختصين ، لافتة إلى أن بقاء وضع انتشار الخنازير على الضفة الشرقية لنهر الأردن من شأنه تهديد المنطقة بالوباء في إشارة إلى أن التخوف من الطيور يندرج تماما على الخنازير هناك في قدرتها على نقل المرض للإنسان . وكان العلاج الفعال للقضاء على الخنازير يتمثل في مادة    الأندر ين    والتي منع استيرادها منذ أواسط الثمانينات نظرا لخطورتها على البيئة والتربة فيما تفرض جغرافية المنطقة الحدودية عدم استخدام الطلقات النارية للتخلص منها علاوة على منع أنظمة الجمعية الملكية لحماية الطبيعة اصطياد الخنازير . وتشير الربيعي إلى أن أبرز وسائل نقل الفيروس لدى الخنزير تتمثل في البراز أو الاختلاط المباشر مع البشر أو من خلال دمه إذا ما تم اللجوء لطهيه مع قلة الاستواء أو لوث دمه بقعة يتردد عليها شخص ما . وتلفت إلى أن الخنزير مع قدرته على نقل فيروس 15و فانه ناقل رئيسي للأنواع الأخرى القاتلة 22و و 33و ، والتي تعتبر من الأنواع شديدة الضراوة علاوة على نقل الفيروسات الأخرى قليلة الامراضية .
مزارعو المناطق الزورية على ضفاف نهر الأردن باتوا الآن بين مطرقة انفلونزا الطيور وسنديان إهلاك الخنزير لمزارعهم الشجرية والخضرية والتي عجزوا طوال السنوات الماضية عن إيجاد الحلول لها .


موقع الجريدة هو www.alrai.com

تحياتي


----------



## ?????????? (10 أبريل 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> اى اسئلة
> كل ما وجدتة سخافات وتهكمات منكم
> 
> ما هو لو فى حد محترم وعارف هو عاوز اية وفعلا فى نقطة مجهولة بالنسة لة كان سال واحنا جاوبنا علية بنعمة المسيح


 
مادمت مش عارف لها اجابه ماتردش احسن لكن ما تهربش ما دامت سخيفة اما ان تكون لصعوبتها او لسهولتها ولو لصعوبتها ما تردش اكرم ولو لسهولتها تبقى كسلان
في اخ محترم بيرد على اسالتي دون تهكم ولا قله احترام وغلط احسن اسكت انت وما تبوظش النقاش


----------



## ma7aba (10 أبريل 2006)

> مادمت مش عارف لها اجابه ماتردش احسن لكن ما تهربش ما دامت سخيفة اما ان تكون لصعوبتها او لسهولتها ولو لصعوبتها ما تردش اكرم ولو لسهولتها تبقى كسلان
> في اخ محترم بيرد على اسالتي دون تهكم ولا قله احترام وغلط احسن اسكت انت وما تبوظش النقاش


ياعمي عن جد وضحعك مضحك ومضحك جدا مو عرفان انا الإجابة اسئلتك صدقني طفل يفندها ولكن يجب ان يكون هناك فائدة على كل حال غدا سأفند السؤال الثاني فقط لكي افقأ عينك 
الأخ رائد دخلك مادام العرب لهل الدرجة مكتشفين ومخترعين ليش عم ناخذ بالنهاية كلشي من الغرب حتى الأبرة 
مافي غير مواقع عربية أشتهيت تجيبوا موقع غير عربي او إسلامي 
فكر بعقلك


----------



## ma7aba (10 أبريل 2006)

> /كيف تدخلوا مكان العبادة واحذيتكم تحمل كل ما في الشوارع من نجس


اولا هل ماينجس الإنسان ينجس الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا هل الله محكوم بالشروط والقوانين والبروتكولات الأرضية أم لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثالثا هل عدم دخولك للجامع او للكنيسة يتركها طاهرة اليس هناك عوامل جوية تنقل مليارات الفيروسات للداخل ؟؟؟؟
يعني عن جد سؤال من اغبى أنواع الأسئلة ويدل على ان صاحب السؤال جاهل بأبسط قوانين الطبيعة 


> 3/هل عندكم حكم للطهارة والنظافة عند كل صلاة ؟


وهل الماء او الصابون يطهر الروح 
الصلاةو هي حالة روحانية عالية وليس للجسد اي دخل بها هل ستقول لي أن التراب يطهرك هل تجهل ماذا يحوي هذا التراب


> /ماذا يعني الصيام عندكم ولماذا لا تاكلوا الااشياء التي تحمل الروح ما الهدف من ذلك ؟


الروح والقتل والدم تعني الاضحية والصيام هو الا/تناع عن اي شيء فيه هدر للروح او الدم او مشتق من الروح لتقبل التضحية الكبرى التي هي الصليب التي منذ ان حصلت منعة أضحية الدم للتكفير عن الذنوب 
الصيام هو العيش بحالة سلام كامل مع كل الأرض الصيام هو وقود للروح ومطهر لها من الشرور والآثان كل فترة الصيام لأن الشهوة تفطر وتنجس الروح
هي ثلاث اجابات كافية لفقئ العين


----------



## raed (10 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي محبة



> الأخ رائد دخلك مادام العرب لهل الدرجة مكتشفين ومخترعين ليش عم ناخذ بالنهاية كلشي من الغرب حتى الأبرة
> مافي غير مواقع عربية أشتهيت تجيبوا موقع غير عربي او إسلامي
> فكر بعقلك


 
الحمد لله على نعمة العقل التي انعم بها الله تعالى على الانسان ليتفكر ويتدبر حياته.

عزيزي محبة

لو كان هناك طبيب عربي او مسلم او كان هناك عالم عربي او مسلم ، اثبت من خلال ابحاثه العلمية حقيقة ما ، وهذه الحقيقة لا تتفق ومع تفكير محبة او ايمانه ، فهل تعتقد اننا سنطعن في هذا العالم او الطبيب كونه فقط عربي او مسلم ؟

بالطبع لا يمكن ذلك ، لان هذا العالم او الطبيب عندما ينشر حقيقة علمية معينة فهو سيكون  احد الامرين :

1- الاستهزاء به امام جميع اطباء وعلماء العالم في حالة انه قال شيئا لم يستطع اثباته علميا.

2- ارتفاع مكانته دوليا من حيث الابحاث والتقارير والنتائج التي توصل اليها هذا العالم او الطبيب.


فهل يعقل ان تقوم دولة عربية او اسلامية من نشر خبر حول حقيقة علمية مثبتة امام العالم اجمع ، وهي تعرف بانها ستكون امام سخرية العالم فيما لو كان كلامها غير صحيح ؟

راجع نفسك فيما تكتب ودعك من التعصب الاعمى في قولك مصدر عربي ومصدر اسلامي ...الخ ، العلم لا يعرف عربي وغير عربي ولا مسلم وغير مسلم  والا اصبحت الحياة مهزلة بمهزلة.

ارجو منك انت ان تفكر بعقلك وان تبتعد عن العصبية الغوغائية التي تضع نفسك دائما بها.

ارجو ان تكون رسالتي واضحة لك وبدون اي تفصيل


----------



## ma7aba (10 أبريل 2006)

> الحمد لله على نعمة العقل التي انعم بها الله تعالى على الانسان ليتفكر ويتدبر حياته.


وأتمنى ان نتستخدمها بالفعل وليس بالقول


> لو كان هناك طبيب عربي او مسلم او كان هناك عالم عربي او مسلم ، اثبت من خلال ابحاثه العلمية حقيقة ما ، وهذه الحقيقة لا تتفق ومع تفكير محبة او ايمانه ، فهل تعتقد اننا سنطعن في هذا العالم او الطبيب كونه فقط عربي او مسلم ؟


بالطبع لا فالإكتشاف لا دين له والعلم للجميع ولكن عندما يأتي عالم او طبيب ويقول أثبتت آخر الإكتشافات فهو مطالب بالدليل الذي استقى منه هذا الشيء 
يعني مثلا بموضوع انشقاق القمر مابنشوف غير الدكتور زغلول يقول اثبتت آخر الصور والإكتشافات والعلماء أنو القمر انشق وعندما نطلب المصدر الذي استقى منه هذه المعلومة  لا نجد شيء سوى التهرب  وهنا نفس الشي يقولون اثبتت طب أين مصدر الكلام بس عطونا رابط واحد الو 


> فهل يعقل ان تقوم دولة عربية او اسلامية من نشر خبر حول حقيقة علمية مثبتة امام العالم اجمع ، وهي تعرف بانها ستكون امام سخرية العالم فيما لو كان كلامها غير صحيح ؟


نعم معقول والسبب أن المسلمين سيصدقون كل مايقال لهم من هذه المصارد دون تأكيد يعني من اصول البحث العلمي أيراد المصدر ولاحظ انه لا أحد يقدم لك مصدر 
بالعكس نحن قدمنالك شهادات منظمات سلامة الغذاء وانتم لا شيء سوى الكلام


> راجع نفسك فيما تكتب ودعك من التعصب الاعمى في قولك مصدر عربي ومصدر اسلامي ...الخ


أظن انه يجب أن تراجع الآن نفسك 
بس أجب بشكل منطقي على هذا السؤال معقول مافي ولا موقع واحد يعطينا مصدر غربي مؤيد لكلامنا لماذا ياترى هل لأننا لا نفهم الإنكليزي أو لأنهم يحرفون الحقيقة 
أجب بضمير عن هذا السؤال


----------



## raed (10 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي محبة



> يعني مثلا بموضوع انشقاق القمر مابنشوف غير الدكتور زغلول يقول اثبتت آخر الصور والإكتشافات والعلماء أنو القمر انشق وعندما نطلب المصدر الذي استقى منه هذه المعلومة لا نجد شيء سوى التهرب وهنا نفس الشي يقولون اثبتت طب أين مصدر الكلام بس عطونا رابط واحد الو


 
انا وكل المسلمين نعلم بان الدكتور زغلول النجار مزعجكم بكلامه ومؤلفاته حول الاعجاز في القرآن الكريم ومطابقة النتائج العلمية الحديثة لها ومنها انشقاق القمر .

انا بنفسي وضعت موقع الناسا في اكثر من منتدى وفيه يبين حقيقة انشقاق القمر ، وعندما اجده لك من جديد من عيني هي قبل هي ساضعه لك وانا العبد الفقير لله ولا اساوي قشرة بصلة امام الدكتور زغلول اطال الله في عمره وجعل عمله هذا في ميزان حسناته.



> أظن انه يجب أن تراجع الآن نفسك
> بس أجب بشكل منطقي على هذا السؤال معقول مافي ولا موقع واحد يعطينا مصدر غربي مؤيد لكلامنا لماذا ياترى هل لأننا لا نفهم الإنكليزي أو لأنهم يحرفون الحقيقة
> أجب بضمير عن هذا السؤال


 
يوجد مصادر كثيرة يا محبة ولا اعتقد انك عاجز عن البحث ، ولكن نرى انك ترفض كل المصادر والمقالات التي وضعها لك اخواني الافاضل بحجة انها اسلامية ، واليوم اضفت الى لحن اغنيتك كلمة جديدة عربية لتصبح مصادر عربية اسلامية.

تحياتي لك


----------



## raed (10 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي محبة

اليك الصور حول انشقاق القمر كما بثتها وكالة ناسا الفضائية ، وايضا اليك الموقع الرسمي للوكالة والتي به تتحدث عن حادثة الانشقاق للقمر ، فما عليك سوى معرفة القراءة باللغة الانجليزية لتعرف ان وكالة الناسا ما زالت في حيرتها حتى الان بسبب ما توصل اليه علماء ورجال الفضاء حول هذا الانشقاق.

موقع وكالة ناسا الفضائية :

http://apod.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap021029.html

http://www.nasa.gov/home/index.html

الموضوع موجود في بداية المواضيع على الرابط التالي للوكالة :

http://search.nasa.gov/nasasearch/search/search.jsp?nasaInclude=A+Lunar+Rille+


ولا اعتقد بعد الان يا محبة ان الدكتور زغلول النجار عاجزا عن هذه الروابط وهو الذي القى محاضرات دولية في دول غربية عن الموضوع امام دهشة الحاضرين ، راجع موقعه الشخصي حول انشقاق القمر.

تحياتي لك وكفاك تقول ما لا تعلم


----------



## makakola (10 أبريل 2006)

*أخى الحبيب رائد
الأستاذ زغلول الفشار لا يزعجنا على وجه الإطلاق، بل يسبب إزعاجا وخجلا من الإخوة المثقفون المسلمون

إقرأ هاتان الصفحتان عن زغلول النجار وما يفعله، تحت عنوان
مواجهة بين حسام تمام وأشهر الداعين للفكرة تنتهى إلى أن
قضية الإعجاز العلمى فى القرأن الكريم إكذوبة ... وفضيحة ...
و د. زغلول النجار يخطئ مع سبق الإصرار والترصد​
http://www.alkaheranews.gov.eg/shivo/kamel/pdf/285/p6-web.pdf
http://www.alkaheranews.gov.eg/shivo/kamel/pdf/285/p7-web.pdf

أما عن موضوع إنشقاق القمر، فيمكنك اللجؤ لهذا الرابط لمعرفة أصله فى القرأن
http://www.alshirazi.com/compilations/alhadith/fegh'h_zahra1/005.htm

أما من الناحية العلمية، فإسمح لى أن أطرح لك عده مقالات علميه، وسأبدأها بمقال عربى يعتبر خلاصه وترجمه الأبحاث الإنجليزية التى تليه

حقيقة شقوق القمر:
شقوق القمر او Lunar Rilles تم اكتشافها منذ ما يزيد عن مائتي عام وهي تنقسم الى ثلاثة انواع:
- sinuous rilles
- arcuate rilles
- straight rilles
وما يهمنا هي الاخيرة ومعناها الشقوق المستقيمة لانه تنتمي اليها Ariadaeus Rille اللتي صورتها ابوللو عشرة في الصورة التالية من ناسا:




وهي اكبر واطول شقوق القمر واكثرها استقامة وربما هي السبب وراء الفرية العلمية اللتي افتراها زغلول النجار ... والحقيقة ان هذا الشق لا ياخذ القمر باكمله ولا هو غائر الى عمق القمر حتى !!! بل هو مجرد شق سطحي يستمر طوله الى ثلاثمائة كيلومتر فقط اي من القاهرة الى اسكندرية!!! وهذه الصورة توضح مائة وعشرون كيلومترا فقط من هذا الشق ...وعرض هذا الشق يتراوح بين ثلاثة وخمسة كيلومترات ولا يزيد عمقه في اعمق مناطقه عن ثمانمائة متر ... وتفسير تكون هذه الشقوق هو على حسب انواعها ... فبعضها نتج عن تدفق الحمم البركانية او اللافا Lava على سطح القمر في بداية تكونه مما كون اخاديد ووديان ومرتفعات ونوع اخر نتج عن ما يسمى بانابيب اللافا حيث كانت اللافا تتدفق في انفاق اذابتها اللافا في الصخور القديمة تحت سطح التربة ثم جفت تلك الانابيب مما سبب هبوط وانهيار سطح تربة القمر فوق تلك الانابيب التي اتخذت شكلها الحالي ... اما النوع الثالث فناتج عن فوالق وصدوع في قشرة القمر لا تختلف عن الفوالق والصدوع الزلزالية على الكرة الارضية او هي ناتجة عن الحركة التكتونية او بالاصح الايزو ستاتيكية لقشرة القمر لان القمر ليست له طبقات تكتونية كالارض ... 
وبالمناسبة يوجد في الغرب ايضا من المخرفين والمدلسين اللذين ادعوا بان تلك الشقوق ما هي الا طرق انشأها سكان الفضاء على القمر لتسهل انتقالهم على سطحه ... بل ويقولون انهم شاهدوا ابراجا بناها سكان الفضاء على سطح القمر ايروس وبالمناسبة ايضا توجد شقوق مماثلة على سطح المريخ !!! برغم انه لم ترد اي روايات عن انشقاق المريخ !
يعنى ببساطه الشقوق المستقيمه أطولها طوله ما بين القاهرة والإسكندرية فقط، يعنى شق البحر الأحمر أكبر منه وبالرغم من ذلك لم يقل أحدا بأن الأرض شقت، كما أن هذه الشقوق لا تمثل فيما بينها خطا مستقيما للإستدلال به على شق القمر

وإليك المصادر الأجنبيه
من موقع ناسا:
First discovered over 200 years ago with a small telescope, rilles (rhymes with pills) appear all over the Moon. Three types of rilles are now recognized: sinuous rilles, which have many meandering curves, arcuate rilles which form sweeping arcs, and straight rilles, like Ariadaeus Rille pictured above. Long rilles such as Ariadaeus Rille extend for hundreds of kilometers. Sinuous rilles are now thought to be remnants of ancient lava flows, but the origins of arcuate and linear rilles are still a topic of research.
المصدر:
http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/ap021029.html

بحث مشترك لعلماء في جامعات براون ولانكستر وكاليفورنيا:
Lunar linear and arcuate rilles form from tectonic deformation associated with near-surface stress fields which have been attributed a variety of origins, including lithospheric flexure in response to mare basalt loads, and to the emplacement of dikes to near-surface environments. We have been assessing the nature of dike intrusion as a source of near-surface stress fields sufficient to produce linear rilles and conversely, developing criteria to distinguish rilles plausibly caused by near surface dike intrusion from those formed by other mechanisms. We have developed model predictions, photogeologic criteria, and have most recently been investigating the possibility of using measurements of magnetic fields by the electron reflection method to aid in the identification of candidate linear rilles formed by dike intrusions. We report on progress in the further assessment of data from these sources and on the identification of areas in which magnetization features appear to be associated with linear rilles.
المصدر:
Lunar linear rilles, models of dike emplacement and associated magnetization features
تأليف : Head, J. W.; Wilson, L.; Anderson, K. A.; Lin, R. P.
تاريخ النشر: مارس 1997
عنوان البحث كاملا للتنزيل من موقع ناسا:
http://www.lpi.usra.edu/meetings/lpsc97/pdf/1242.PDF

Sinuous rilles are probably the most recognizable of small volcanic features on the Moon. Many partially resemble river valleys on the Earth. However, the lunar rilles usually flow away from small pit structures. Also, the lunar samples indicate that the Moon has always been bone dry. Thus, the sinuous rilles probably mark lava channels or collapsed lava tubes that formed during mare volcanism. Still, in some cases, the lunar flows may have melted their way down into older rocks, much like rivers cut into their flood plains on Earth. Similar lava channels and tubes are found in Hawaii, but these are all much, much smaller than those found on the Moon.
المصدر:
http://volcano.und.nodak.edu/vwdocs/planet_volcano/lunar/sin_rilles/Overview.html

وصلات اخرى من ناسا:
http://www.hq.nasa.gov/office/pao/History/SP-362/ch4.2.htm
http://www.hq.nasa.gov/office/pao/History/SP-362/ch6.3.htm
http://www.astrosurf.com/lunascan/AS10-31-4645.htm
http://volcano.und.nodak.edu/vwdocs/planet_volcano/lunar/sin_rilles/schr_v2.html
http://volcano.und.nodak.edu/vwdocs/planet_volcano/lunar/sin_rilles/posid.html
http://volcano.und.nodak.edu/vwdocs/planet_volcano/lunar/sin_rilles/hadl_surf.html
http://volcano.und.nodak.edu/vwdocs/planet_volcano/lunar/sin_rilles/schr_v1.html
http://volcano.und.nodak.edu/vwdocs/planet_volcano/lunar/sin_rilles/lava_tubes.html
http://volcano.und.nodak.edu/vwdocs/planet_volcano/lunar/sin_rilles/hadl_orbit.html

we might see a sinuous trough like other lunar rilles. Thus, it is believed that some lunar rilles mark collapsed lava tubes. These rilles are usually near other collapse pits,
المصدر: جامعة نورث داكوتا
http://volcano.und.nodak.edu/vwdocs/planet_volcano/lunar/sin_rilles/lava_tubes.html

Rilles are trenches a few kilometres wide and hundreds of metres deep. Straight rilles are faults in the lunar crust whereas sinuous rilles are collapsed lava tubes.
المصدر: متحف العلوم البحرية الوطني بانجلترا
http://www.nmm.ac.uk/site/request/setTemplate:singlecontent/contentTypeA/conWebDoc/contentId/8025/viewPage/3/navId/00500300l005007001

انابيب اللافا:
موقع مشروع ارتميس الفضائي
http://www.asi.org/adb/m/04/02/01/02/lava-tubes.html

دراسة حول انابيب اللافا:
http://www.lunar-reclamation.org/papers/lavatubes_ccc.htm

مواقع اخرى متنوعة:
http://www.shallowsky.com/moon/rukl34.html

أتمنى أن تعرف الأن قدر زغلول الفشار الحقيقى ولا تنساق خلفه مجدد

سلام المسيح معك
:yaka: ​*


----------



## raed (10 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي مكاكولا

اشكرك على مداخلتك ، مع العلم بانها لن تلغي الاعجاز العلمي في القران ومنها انشقاق القمر وباعتراف وكالة ناسا الفضائية.

تحياتي


----------



## raed (10 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي مكاكولا

*Explanation: *What could cause a long indentation on the Moon? First discovered over 200 years ago with a small telescope, rilles (rhymes with pills)* appear all over the **Moon*. Three types of rilles are now recognized: sinuous rilles, which have many meandering curves, arcuate rilles which form sweeping arcs, and straight rilles, like Ariadaeus Rille pictured above. Long rilles such as Ariadaeus Rille extend for hundreds of kilometers. Sinuous rilles are now thought to be remnants of ancient lava flows, but the origins of arcuate and linear rilles are still a topic of research. The above linear rille was photographed by the Apollo 10 crew in 1969 during their historic approach to only 14-kilometers above the lunar surface. Two months later, Apollo 11, incorporating much knowledge gained from Apollo 10, landed on the Moon. 

 وما زال البحث والدراسة مستمرة 

تحياتي


----------



## ma7aba (10 أبريل 2006)

> اشكرك على مداخلتك ، مع العلم بانها لن تلغي الاعجاز العلمي في القران ومنها انشقاق القمر وباعتراف وكالة ناسا الفضائية.


ليك يارائد إذا الشغلة تعنت فلنغق الموضوع وننهية اما إذا دليل وبرهان فخلينا نكون صح ونقدم ادلة 
الصور اللي جبتها انت من موقع ناسا لا تفيد ان القمر قد انشق وهذا الموضوع اناقشه مع ابو مريم ومع منتدى آخر كتب فيه زغلول نجار وناقض نفسه 
يعني اللي بستغربوا جايب روابط دون ان تقرأ مابها 
اقرأ هنا هذا مناقشة كاملة بيني وبين ابو مريم واقرأ ماذا فعلت بزغلول نجار وكيف تهرب اصحاب الموقع انه مشغول ولا يمكن التواصل معه وأنظر تناقض كلامه بين موقعة وجوابة وأنكاره هو طبعا بعض فضح موضوع هذا الشق الذي لا يتجاوز 300 كم انكاره ان يكون الدليل وقوله أن الشق بالطرف الثاني دون اي دليل او برهان 
هذه من المشاركة رقم 129 وفيها روابط توصلك للحوار بيني وبين زغلول نجار او المشرفين الذين نقلوا كلامه ولاحظ جيدا تناقض قوله
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3107&page=13
المشاركة رقم 129
فيها هذا الرابط يوصلك مباشرة للسؤال الذي سألته وهوجمت وشتمت بسببه
http://www.eltwhed.com/vb/showthread...6953#post36953
ياأخي اكرر دعوتي لأي مسلم انا على تحدي ان يجلب رابط من ناسا يقول أن القمر قد أنشق 
وعلى تحدي ان يجلب اي رابط تاريخي أو مصدر تاريخي غير إسلامي يقول أن القمر قد انشق زمن النبي 
هل من المعقول أن شعوب الأرض كلها لم تشاهد هذه الحالة ومن شاهدها فقط المسلمون والمصادر الإسلامية 
ستقول لي المشركين شاهدوا هذا اقول لك انتم تقولون انهم شاهدوا وهذا ليس بدليل
ياأخي اتعلم ان الشقوق التي جلبتها انت عمرها 100 ميون عام 
لو كان موقع اخوية شغال الآن لكنت جلبت لك الروابط مع الترجمة لأنو هنيك اشتغلت فيوا للموضوع وفندته بشكل نهائي مئة مليون عام لا تنسى هذا الرقم


----------



## makakola (10 أبريل 2006)

يدوم صليبك يا أستاذنا الحبيب محبة

أخى الحبيب رائد


			
				raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي مكاكولا
> 
> *Explanation: *What could cause a long indentation on the Moon? First discovered over 200 years ago with a small telescope, rilles (rhymes with pills)* appear all over the **Moon*. Three types of rilles are now recognized: sinuous rilles, which have many meandering curves, arcuate rilles which form sweeping arcs, and straight rilles, like Ariadaeus Rille pictured above. Long rilles such as Ariadaeus Rille extend for hundreds of kilometers. Sinuous rilles are now thought to be remnants of ancient lava flows, but the origins of arcuate and linear rilles are still a topic of research. The above linear rille was photographed by the Apollo 10 crew in 1969 during their historic approach to only 14-kilometers above the lunar surface. Two months later, Apollo 11, incorporating much knowledge gained from Apollo 10, landed on the Moon.
> 
> ...



*First discovered over 200 years ago with a small telescope, rilles (rhymes with pills) appear all over the Moon.

رجاء القرائة بعناية وعدم تفريغ الجمل من محتواها، هذا لو كنت تريد البحث الجدى
:36_3_16: *


----------



## ma7aba (10 أبريل 2006)

رائد بالله عليك فتحت الروابط وقرأتها ام تنقل نقلا دون ان تفهم ماهو موجود هذا الذي جلبته كله يؤكد ماقلته انا وماقاله مكة كولا 
أخي راجع الروابط الي حاططلك ياها ترى الحقيقة بالتفصيل
في حال كبسك على arcuate rilles which  بالرابط الذي انت جالبه ستخرج لك هذا الرابط
http://www.hq.nasa.gov/office/pao/History/SP-362/ch4.2.htm
فيه الصورة التي انت واضصعها وشرح عنها
At its north end of the ridge becomes a scarp that wraps around the base of the highlands like a shoved rug. Were the mare lavas thrust against the highlands? This might seem easiest to imagine if the lavas had been only partly solidified when they were deformed, but the lavas had had plenty of time to solidify. The ridge deforms numerous impact craters, such as the one near the bottom of the photograph. A long time-probably hundreds of millions of years- had to pass for these impact craters to form after the lavas crusted over and before the ridge formed.- K.A.H.

ترجمتها
في طرفه الشمالي مِنْ الحافةِ تُصبحُ a منحدر التي تَلْفُّ حول قاعدةِ المرتفعاتِ مثل a بساط مَدْفُوع. هَلْ حمم الفرسَ دَفعتْ ضدّ المرتفعاتِ؟ هذه قَدْ تَبْدو أسهل للتَخَيُّل إذا الحممِ كَانَ قَوّى فقط جزئياً متى هم شُوّهوا، لكن الحممَ كَانَ عِنْدَهُ الكثير مِنْ الوقتِ للتَقْوِية. تُشوّهُ الحافةُ حُفَرَ تأثيرِ عديدةِ، مثل الواحد قُرْب قاعِ الصورةِ. أي لمدة طويلة وقت من المحتمل مِئات ملايينِ السَنَواتِ كان لا بُدَّ أنْ تَعْبرَ لهذه تُؤثّرُ على حُفَرِ للتَشكيل بَعْدَ أَنْ تَقشّرتْ الحممَ إنتهى وقَبْلَ أَنْ شكّلتْ الحافةَ. - كْي. أي. إتش .

شاهدها بعينك
الصورة على الرقم 88 بخط الشرح والصفحة تبدأ من رقم 68 كفقرة اولى لاحظ الفقرة 88 ياأخي عن جد عذبوا نفسكن وقرأوا ولا تنقلوا الكلام نقلا


----------



## ?????????? (19 أبريل 2006)

/كيف تدخلوا مكان العبادة واحذيتكم تحمل كل ما في الشوارع من نجس ?
عايز حد يجاوبني على السؤال ده؟؟؟؟


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 أبريل 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> /كيف تدخلوا مكان العبادة واحذيتكم تحمل كل ما في الشوارع من نجس ?
> عايز حد يجاوبني على السؤال ده؟؟؟؟


 

*" يا ابنى أعطنى قلبك و لتلاحظ عيناك طرقى "*

*الله ينظر إلى قلوبنا  لا إلى مظهرنا .. نهتم نحن بالنقاوة و الطهارة الفكرية ..*

*فلا وضوء عندنا نحن ننقى الداخل أولا ..*

*فعندنا لا يجوز التناول من الأسرار المقدسة إلا عندما نعترف و نتوب عن خطايانا ..*

*و لكن لا تفهم من كلامى أننا لا نهتم بالنظافة الجسدية .. فقبل الذهاب للكنيسة يجب أن نهتم بنظافتنا الشخصية .. و لكن هنا ليست بمعنى الوضوء أى أننا لا نصلى إلا قبل الاغتسال ..!!*

*لا يوجد عندنا هذا .*



*أختكم/ ناردين*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 أبريل 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> /كيف تدخلوا مكان العبادة واحذيتكم تحمل كل ما في الشوارع من نجس ?
> عايز حد يجاوبني على السؤال ده؟؟؟؟


 

*" يا ابنى أعطنى قلبك و لتلاحظ عيناك طرقى "*

*الله ينظر إلى قلوبنا  لا إلى مظهرنا .. نهتم نحن بالنقاوة و الطهارة الفكرية ..*

*فلا وضوء عندنا نحن ننقى الداخل أولا ..*

*فعندنا لا يجوز التناول من الأسرار المقدسة إلا عندما نعترف و نتوب عن خطايانا ..*

*و لكن لا تفهم من كلامى أننا لا نهتم بالنظافة الجسدية .. فقبل الذهاب للكنيسة يجب أن نهتم بنظافتنا الشخصية .. و لكن هنا ليست بمعنى الوضوء أى أننا لا نصلى إلا قبل الاغتسال ..!!*

*لا يوجد عندنا هذا .*



*أختكم/ ناردين*


----------



## Michael (19 أبريل 2006)

> /كيف تدخلوا مكان العبادة واحذيتكم تحمل كل ما في الشوارع من نجس ?
> عايز حد يجاوبني على السؤال ده؟؟؟؟



حمار مين الى قالك كدة ولا انتى بتالفى


دليلك ؟؟؟؟

نحن فى الكنيسة نخلع احذيتنا

خروج 3-5 اخلع حذائك من رجليك لان الموضع الذى انت واقف علية ارض مقدسة


----------



## ?????????? (19 أبريل 2006)

*كيف تتحملوا*



			
				الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *" يا ابنى أعطنى قلبك و لتلاحظ عيناك طرقى "*
> 
> *الله ينظر إلى قلوبنا لا إلى مظهرنا .. نهتم نحن بالنقاوة و الطهارة الفكرية ..*
> *يعني لو انت هدومك مليئة بالقاذورات لانك مثلا بتشتغل في المجاري وايديك كمان ورحتك كما تدري ممكن تقف بين يدي الهك وتصلي له ؟؟؟؟*
> ...


يا اخت ناردين


----------



## Michael (19 أبريل 2006)

> يعني لو انت هدومك مليئة بالقاذورات لانك مثلا بتشتغل في المجاري وايديك كمان ورحتك كما تدري ممكن تقف بين يدي الهك وتصلي له



لو امراة فى فترة الحيض وهذا اولا لا تصلى

هل الصلاة بالقلب ام بالجسد



> اسرار ايه ايه علاقه دة باللي انا بقوله


وجوب تحضرنا روحيا 



> انتم ليه دايما بتتعاملوا على انكم ملايكة منزله من السماء لا تخطئوا ولا تنجسوا ولا تطهروا وتتحملوا ما لا يتحمله بشر كيف تعاملوا على مبدا الملائكة هذا ؟؟؟؟؟



يا نهار اسود ومطين عليكى

انتى عارفة انتى بتقولى اية
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الولية اتجننت
======================




> لا أعتقد أن هذا أسلوب حوار راقى و متحضر !!
> 
> و الايه يا عزيزى اللى ذكرتها تخص دخول الهيكل عند التناول ..
> 
> و دليلى ببساطة أن كثير من الكنائس لا نخلع فيها الأحذية بل معظم الكنائس .. يعنى مثلا الأفراح اللى بتتعمل فى الكنيسة .. هل العريس و العروس يخلعان أحذيتهم ؟؟ أو حتى الضيوف ؟؟؟



اعلم هذا 

ولاكنى كنت اعلمها باننا نخلع احذيتنا لاننا امام الرب وفى حضرتة

اذن نحن نخلع احذيتنا فى الهيكل

تماما كوجودنا داخل اسوار المسجد باحذيتنا ولاكن عندة دخول المسجد من الداخل نترك احذيتنا فى الخارج


----------



## ?????????? (19 أبريل 2006)

*بلاش اسلوب الشوارع ده وتناقش بادب الحديث ولا انتم واخدين مبدا اللي ماتعرفش ترد عليه اشتمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عيب*


----------



## Michael (19 أبريل 2006)

> بلاش اسلوب الشوارع ده وتناقش بادب الحديث ولا انتم واخدين مبدا اللي ماتعرفش ترد عليه اشتمه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عيب



اين الشتيمة واين الشارع
سيادتك اتكلمتى كلام فارغ بلا دليل ولا برهان

وانا اتيت لك باية توضح ذلك وسالتك بهدوء 
فاين المغالطة

ام انكم عندما لا تجدون مفر تتهموننا بالاساءة

على كل الحكم للقراء


----------



## Michael (19 أبريل 2006)

> ردك السابق كان على أستاذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اللى هو اقبس كلامى و وضع تعليقه تحته و حضرتك أفتكرت أن ده كلامى ...



لا انا عارف انها ردت عليكى باللون الاحمر

ولو اختى بالك هتلاقينى رديت على الكلام الى بالون الاحمر 



> كما أنى أنا اللى قلت أن هذا أسلوب غير لائق للحوار مش أستاذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



عارف اية المشكلة


> أما بالنسبة للأستاذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أنا لم أقل أن المرأة الحائض تتناول .. طبعا مش مضبوط.
> 
> و لم أقل أن واحد طالع من المجارى يدخل الكنيسة .....!!!


عارف
عارف
عارف


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2006)

*طيب فين صاحب الحوار الاخ قسورة؟*


----------



## clara aoun (25 أبريل 2006)

انا لن اقول عن عن عن عن عن عن حجاوبك على بعض اسئلتك بطريقة مبسطة ومش حعمل كابى وباست لصفحات كتيرة زى ما بتعملو 


1/ما هو الحرام لديكم الخمر والميسر ولبس المراءة في كل الاحوال اكل الخنازير ليس حرام ؟
انا مش حالك عن عن عن عن عن عن عن الى ماله نهاية انا حالك لو انا اكلت حية اى افعى او اكلت حمار او اكلت كلب محدش لوه دعوة بية مدام بعمل واجباتى وبساعد المحتاج وبكسى العريان وبحترم الناس يعنى لو انا اكلت خنزير او اى حاجة شو حتفرق بحياتى ماشى ابدا 
وعن لبس المراءة انا افضل ان امشى عارية واكون مؤمنة من ان اكون مثل النينجا واكون مش مؤمنة وبعدين الله خلئنا عراية مخلئناش لابسين وهو غطى العورة بتاعتنا بالشعر


2/كيف تدخلوا مكان العبادة واحذيتكم تحمل كل ما في الشوارع من نجس ؟
يعنى لو انت كنت بصحراء ما فيها ماء ولا صابون وبدك تصلى شو بتعمل ما بتصلى وحسيت حالك بدك تموت ما بتصلى لان ما فى ماء وصابون 
وبعدين احنا اتولدنا من تراب ما تولدناش من ماء وصابون وبعدين كل هالاد الله مجدود فكريا الصلاة بالقلب مش بالجسد يمكن نحنا نكون انضف ناس ومستحمين وحاطين اغلى العطورات وداخلين الكنيسة نصلى ويكون البنا اسود ومش كويسين فايهما افضل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


3/هل عندكم حكم للطهارة والنظافة عند كل صلاة ؟
يعنى اكيد مش حنكون بنشتغل بالمجارى وداخلين نصلى يعنى انتم كمان....
اى انسان الملحد بيستحمة كل يوم واحنا يسوع النا كل ما يخرج من الفم هو لى ينضف جسدك


3/ماذا يعني الصيام عندكم ولماذا لا تاكلوا الااشياء التي تحمل الروح ما الهدف من ذلك ؟
احنا لما منصوم منحاول قدر الامكان نحس بالمحتاج اللى مش لائى ياكل واحنا لما منصوم بكون علشان ربنا ةبعدين يسوع صام عن الاكل كليا اربعين يوم وماكلش حاجة خالص احنا البشر منحاول قدر الامكان التشبه به طبعا احنا منقدرش نصوم اربعين يوم من غير اى حاجة فمنحاول بقدر الامكان نكون زيو اننا نصوم عن كل انواع اللحوم 






5/اين مبدا الكرامة في الحكم القائل ان صفعك اخاك على خدك الايمن اعطي له خدك الايسر ؟
دى بعبر عن محبتنا لخلق الله الله حيحاسب لى ضربنى مش انا لو انا ضربتو يبقة بهين احد خلق الله وده مش مسموح


6/الا يوجد عندكم زكاة او صدقة ؟
هههههههههههههه مين الك؟ من اطعم جوعان اطعمنى ومن كسى عريان كسانى بالعكس كليا 


7/اين احترام الطبيعة الانسانية وتقدير غرائزها ومحاولة تلجيمها بلجام التقوى؟

ما فهمت هالسؤال كتير منيح بس لو كان اصدك عن الرهبان والراهبات حالك اللى عاوز فعلا يخدم ربنا لازم يعبدو وحدو يعنى ميكونش بحياتو هدف تانى الا محبة ربنا ولو مش ادر على الحكاية دى محدش بيجبرو يدخل الرهبنة وهنا ببان مدى حبك وتعلقك بالله


8/اين تكمن التقوى في اي المواقف تظهر؟

بمحبة الاخر وقبوله كما هو بالابتسامة الحلوة اللى بتبتسمها لاخيك الانسان بمحبة الله وتنفيذ وصاياه



10/الجنه عندنا لا تعجبكم لانها تهتم بالحواس فما هي الجنة التي عندكم ممكن تصفوها لي؟

ممكن تقراء الانجيل وهو حيجاوبك على سؤالك


11/من سيدخل الجنه او ما هي صفات من سيدخلها؟

الجنة هى لكل من كان خير على الارض وكل من احب الله وفتح له قلبه لكل من لم يازى اخيه الانسان لكل محب ونضيف القلب



12/ما هو تعريف الكفر في راي الدين لديكم؟
الكفر هو ان تقول ان لا وجود لله وان معجزات يسوع هى من صنع الشيطان هذا هو الكفر عندنا


13/كيف صلب المسيح وهو به روح اله وكيف يقبل الروح الاله ان يعذب الجسد؟

طيب مدام الله قادر ويسوع متصلبش مكنش فيه الله ينزل ويئول الكلام ده غلط وهو مش ابنى وبعدين ايه هدف مجيئ يسوع من دون ما يتصلب مش حيكون هو يسوع المنتظر لو متصلبش لان بصلبو احنا اتحررنا من الخطيئة المميتة حتئولى دلوئت مكنش فيه الله القادر على كل شيئ انو ينفخ بالناس ويحررهم من الخطيئة بسانية
حالك انا طيب ليه الله معملش حاجة خلى الناس كلها تتبع ديانة واحدة ايه ما يقدرش يعمل كدة ؟



14/بعد كما تقولوا موت يسوع ما موقف السيدة مريم من هذا؟

انا امة الرب فليكن لى بحسب ما تشاء


15/ما معنى يسوع ؟

يعنى عمانوئيل اى الكلمة التى حدثنا بها الله به


16/ما هي مصادر المسيحية؟

الكتاب المقدس


17/الى ماذا تلجأون اذا ما ظهرت مساله ليست مذكورة في الانجيل؟
متل شو ؟



19/الم تفكروا ان الكتاب قد حرف بعد قتل يسوع رغم انه لم يذكر لديكم انه تمت كتابته او حفظه وخاصة ان اليهود كانوا له بالمرصاد ؟

ما يكتبه الله الله يحفظه الله 


20/ما هي الدلائل القاطعة على ان هذا الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله وليس كلام يسوع او الكهنه؟

*تعرض الكتاب المقدس ، وعلى امتداد العصور التاريخية المختلفة إلى هجمات كثيرة ، ومع ذلك فقد صمد الكتاب ، وتحطمت أمامه كل الآراء والنظريات التي تهاجم سلطان ووحي وعصمة الكتاب المقدس. *
*فيما يلي بعض الأدلة والبراهين التي تبين أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله :- *
*1. الله حي. وهو الخالق الأزلي ( مزمور 1:90 ــ 2 ) ، والله يريد أن يعرفه العالم ويعرفوا مشيئته ووصاياه وإعلاناته وخطته للعالم ، وبالتالي لا بد من وجود إعلان سماوي من الله للناس لمعرفة طبيعته وإرادته وعلة وجود الناس وقصد الله النهائي من الخليقة. وإعلان الله للناس تم أولاً بالطبيعة ، ثم بالكلمة الموحى بها في الكتاب المقدس ، وأخيراً جاء الرب يسوع المسيح وأعطانا الإعلان الكامل عن الله. *
*2. كان الكتاب المقدس في عقل وفكر الله منذ الأزل ، أي قبل أن يوحى به للعالم ( راجع مزمور 89:119، ومزمور 152:119، وأعمال الرسل18:15، وعبرانيين2:8 ( المسيح خادم المسكن الحقيقي في السماء منذ الأزل) مع عبرانيين 5:8 ( يخدمون شبه السماء وظلها. .. حسب المثال ). *
*3. يتحدّث الكتاب المقدّس عن ذاته بإعتباره كلمة الله ، وطريقة الكتاب المقدّس تبين بوضوح وجلاء أنّ الله فقط قادر أن يتحدّث بهذه الطّريقة. فالكتاب يتحدث بسلطان وقوّة عن الله وعن خليقته بطريقة لا يتحدّث بها إلاّ الله. ومن الملاحظ أنّ الكتاب المقدّس لا يحاول أبداً إثبات أنه كتاب الله ، فهو كتاب الله بالتأكيد. *
*4. كُتّاب وحي الكتاب المقدّس يؤكدون لنا أنّ ما كتبوه كان بوحي وسلطان من الله. فهؤلاء الرجال القديسّون أمثال موسى وصموئيل وعزرا وداود وأشعياء ويونان وزكريّا ودانيال وأرمياء ومتّى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنّا وبولس كانوا رجالاً أتقياء ومثالاً للفضيلة ، ولم يكونوا مدَّعين أو غشاشين ، وكان لديهم الإستعداد الكامل حتى الموت من أجل إيمانهم. نقرأ في رسالة بولس الرّسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 16:3 قوله " كُلُّ الكتابِ هو موحى به من الله ، ونافعٌ للتّعليم والتّوبيخ ، للتّقويم والتَّأديب الّذي في البرِّ. " *
*5. حضَّر الله الرّجال الّذين سيوحي بواسطتهم كلمته لنقلها إلى العالم أجمع ، كما فعل مع موسى وداود وأشعياء حيث حضّر الله الظّروف والتّجارب والمشاعر ، وبالتّالي عبر الكُتّاب عن مشاعر كان الله قد حضرها سلفاً (راجع أشعياء 1:49ــ5 ، ارمياء 4:1ــ9 ، غلاظية 15:1ــ16 ، فالله يعرف مُسْبقاً المعيَّنين ، وبالتالي يعرف كُتاب الوحي والظروف التي سيعيشونها. *
*6. شهادة وحدة الكتاب المقدس : على مدى فترة زمنية تمتد حوالي 1600 سنة ، استخدم الله أكثر من أربعين رجلاً عاشوا في مناطق مختلفة وأوضاع تاريخية وسياسية واجتماعية وثقافية ودينية متباينة ، وأوحى الله إلى هؤلاء الرجال بالكتاب المقدس ، ورغم امتداد الفترة الزمنية وكثرة الكُتاب واختلاف أوضاعهم ، فإننا نلاحظ ما يلي :-*
*أ. إنسجام تام ورائع وفريد في الرسالة ، فالكتابات متصلة ومتناسقة ومتكاملة. *
*ب. إنعدام أي تناقض في الكتاب ، أي بين أسفاره المختلفة. *
*ت. عظمة وقدسية وعمق وغنى وروعة وبلاغة ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس بواسطة أفراد بسطاء مثل داود الراعي وبطرس ويوحنا اللذين كانا معروفين بأنهما جاهلان ، ومع ذلك فقد كتبوا عن مجد الله والطبيعة والإنسان والمصير الأبدي. *
*ث. لأن الكُتّاب أقروا واعترفوا مراراً وتكراراً أن ما كتبوه هو كلمة الله ووحيه ، وليس كلمتهم هم ، أي أن الكتاب المقدس يشهد عن نفسه أنه من الله ( 2تيمو16:3 ، 2 بطرس 21:1 ، 1تسالونيكي 13:2 ، بطرس الأولى 23:1ــ25 9 ). حتى أن بعض أنبياء العهد القديم لم يفهموا ما نطقوا به (1بطرس10:1ــ12). *
*7. لأن الكتاب المقدس يخاطب كل إنسان في أي زمان ومكان وظرف ، وعندما يقرأه الإنسان يكتشف حقيقة البشرية ، الحقيقة المفرحة والحقيقة المرة ، وإنجازات الإنسان ، وسقطات الإنسان. فالكتاب المقدس يشبع الجوع الروحي والنفسي ، ويرشد البشرية لطريق الحياة الأبدية. *
*8. شهادة عمل الكتاب المقدس في حياة البشر على اختلاف أصولهم وأعراقهم ولغاتهم ( تأثير الكتاب المقدس على البشرية جمعاء ) : يقدم لنا الكتاب المقدس نظرة ثاقبة إلى الطبيعة البشرية ويظهر حقيقتها ، وفقط الله يعرف حقيقة الإنسان لأنه خالقه. لقد عمل الكتاب المقدس ، وما يزال يعمل في حياة ملايين الناس ، وقادهم من ظلام الخطية وبؤس الشر الى حياة الغفران والمحبة والسلام والحياة الفضلى. ففي الكتاب المقدس تعلن قوة الله المخلِّصة والمقدِّسة ، والله حي وما يزال يعمل في التاريخ بواسطة كلمته المقدَّسة لإتمام مقاصده في حياة كل إنسان في الوجود ، وهذا من أعظم البراهين على أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله الأزلية. فجميع شعوب العالم تجد حاجتها في الكتاب المقدس ، ومن يؤمن بالكتاب يتغير كلياً إلى إنسان جديد. *
*9. شهادة ألوعود في الكتاب المقدس : يوجد في الكتاب المقدس وعود كثيرة جداً جداً ، والله وحده القادر أن يعطي هذه الوعود لأنه قادر على إتمامها ، وهذه الوعود صادقة ومقدسة. وهي وعود متنوعة منها ما يتعلق بعمل الله في حياة الإنسان المؤمن ، ووعود تتعلق بالعالم والكون والتاريخ والمجتمعات البشرية المختلفة ، وهذه الوعود تتم في حياة المؤمنين يومياً ، كذلك فإن تتابع أحداث العالم والتاريخ يكشف لنا عن صدق هذه الوعود، وأن معطيها هو الله. ومن أهم الوعود في الكتاب المقدس هو وعد الله بحفظ الكتاب المقدس وحمايته إلى الأبد. فمثلاً قد تم جمع الآيات الواردة في كتابات أباء الكنيسة ، فتم جمع غالبية العهد الجديد. *
*10. شهادة نبوات الكتاب المقدس : يحتوي الكتاب المقدس على نبوات كثيرة ومتنوعة تتعلق بمسيرة التاريخ حتى نهاية العالم ، وبعض هذه النبوات تمت وبعضها يتم في أيامنا وبقيتها سيتم حتماً في المستقبل القريب وحتى مجيء المسيح مرة ثانية والقيامة ويوم الدين والحياة الأبدية. وبديهيٌ أن الله وحده رب وسيد التاريخ ، ويعرف كل شيء ، وهذا دليل قاطع على أن الكتاب المقدس ، الذي هو كتاب النبوات ، هو كلمة الله. ومن نبوات الكتاب المقدس :*
*أ. كل التفاصيل المتعلقة بتجسد المسيح وأعماله وعجائبه وموته وقيامته وصعوده وعودته ثانية. *
*ب. نبوات عن ممالك وأمم عديدة جداً في العالم. *
*ت. نبوات عن حروب وإضطرابات وكوارث وزلازل وبراكين وأمراض جديدة. *
*ث. نبوات عن الحروب العالمية وهيئة الأمم وانقسام العالم إلى معسكرات والحضارة العالمية. *
*ج. نبوات تتعلق بتفاصيل نهاية العالم والحياة الأبدية. *
*11. شهادة سمو تعاليم الكتاب المقدس وعظمتها وتفوقهاعلى أية تعاليم موجودة في العالم ، تثبت أن هذه التعاليم هي كلام الله بالتحديد. فعمق الكتاب المقدس غير متناهي. وكلما درس الإنسان الكتاب المقدس بعمق أكثر كلما اكتشف به كنوزاً أكثر. *
*12. شهادة الروح القدس الساكن في قلوب المؤمنين تؤكد لنا أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله. *
*13. شهادة أخلاق وميزات الأشخاص الذين يقبلون الكتاب المقدس بالإيمان واليقين بأنه كلمة الله الحية والفعالة. فأخلاق وميزات المؤمنين به شهادة حية للكتاب المقدس ، وكلما نما الإنسان في حياة القداسة والتقوى والمعرفة كان نموه بواسطة ونحو الكتاب المقدس. *
*14. شهادة تاريخ الكتاب المقدس وانتصاره على جميع الهجمات التي تعرض ويتعرض لها. *
*15. شهادة الآثار والإكتشافات والحفريات والمخطوطات والتاريخ وسجلاته ، كلها تؤكد على صدق رواية الكتاب المقدس. *
*16. شهادة علم الكتاب المقدس :يحتوي الكتاب المقدس على حقائق علمية عديدة جداً ، وهذه الحقائق تتفق تماماً مع اكتشافات العلم الحديث ، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك :- *
*أ. أشعياء 22:40 " الجالس على كرة الأرض ". *
*ب. أيوب 7:26 " يعلق الأرض على لا شيء ". *
*ت. لاويين 11:17 " نفس الجسد هي في الدَّم ". *
*ث. ايوب 5:28 " أرضٌ يخرج منها الخبز أسفلها ينقلب كما بالنار " *
*ج. ايوب 25:28 " ليجعل للريح وزناً ويعاير المياه بمقياس ". *
*17. فلسفة الكتاب المقدس تفوق أية فلسفة وضعية وفلسفة أي كتاب آخر يدعى أنه ديني. *
*18. تعاليم الكتاب المقدس الأخلاقية لا مثيل لها في الكون. فمثلاً الموعظة على الجبل لا يضاهيها أية تعاليم من حيث إعجازها وعظمتها وشموليتها. *
*19. التأثير الأخلاقي للكتاب المقدس في حياة الشعوب : فهو يكشف الخرافات وينهي الجهل ويبطل الوثنية وعبادة الأرواح ، أي أن في الكتاب المقدس قوة خلاقة تؤكد على أنه كتاب الله. *
*الكتاب المقدس هو بالفعل كلام الله ، وهذا يعني أن على جميع الناس الإيمان بكل ما فيه من حقائق تتعلق بالله وطبيعته وإرادته ووحيه ، وعن الإنسان وطبيعته وسقوطه ، وعن الطريق التي رسمها الله للبشرية من أجل إتمام الفداء والخلاص. أي أن عصمة الكتاب المقدس تلزم الجميع بقبوله وقبول الحقائق والعقائد المختلفة التي يعلنها وخاصة وحدانية الله في الثالوث ، وسقوط الإنسان ، وتجسد الله في الرب يسوع المسيح لفداء الإنسان ، والنبوات المتعلقة بالأيام الأخيرة ، وملكوت الله الأبدي. *
*إن خبرتنا اليومية ، واستجابة الصلاة ، والشفاء ، والبركات الكثيرة ، والفرح الدائم. كل هذه الأمور تؤكد لنا أن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله. *
*كذلك لا يحتاج الناس إلى جميع الإجابات حتى يتأكدوا أن الكتاب المقدس هو الحق وبأنه كلمة الله. وبكلمات أخرى : ستبقى معرفة الإنسان محدودة ، ولكن ذلك لن يغير من حق الله. *
*إن من لا يطلب الخلاص ، ولا يقبل المسيح رباً لحياته ، لن يقبل الكتاب المقدس. فغير المؤمن الذي لم يتب عن شروره وفساده وخطاياه ، أي الشخص الذي لم يولد من جديد ، لا يستطيع أن يفهم الكتاب المقدس ، وبالتالي لا يقبله باعتباره كلمة الله ( 1كورنثوس 14:2 ). *
*ومن الملاحظ أن العداء لكلمة الله أساسه في الحقيقة مطالب كلمة الله لحياة الطهارة والقداسة والإبتعاد عن شهوات الجسد الردية. في حين نجد أن تعاليم وديانات العالم تسمح للشخص بأن يمارس الفساد والرذيلة تحت أسماء ومبررات مختلفة. فنجد أن الشخص الذي لا يؤمن بالمسيح ، يأتي دائماً لقراءة الكتاب المقدس ولديه موقف عدائي مسبق ، فهو لديه اعتقاد معين ، ويأخذ في البحث عن أيَّة إشارة أو كلمة ليثبت إدِّعائه الباطل ، ولا يرى كل الروعة والجمال والحق والقداسة التي يزخر بها الكتاب المقدس. *


21/ما هي معجزات الكتاب المقدس ؟ولماذا سميتموه بالكتاب المقدس؟

ما هى معجرات محمدكم ؟؟؟؟ولما سميتموه رسول الله ؟ لما هو الوحيد من بين جميع الانبياء لم ياتى بولا معجزة ؟

المعجزة بالكتاب المقدس هو كلام الكتاب المقدس بنفسو هو معجزة


22/من القران علمنا النحو والبلاغة والاوزان والسجوع والكنايات و كل قاعدة نحوية نرجعها للقران بمثل اين كتابكم من ذلك ؟

كتابنا علمنا التسامح والمحبة والغفران والتضحية وعلمنا حب الله وعرفنا على الله لى خلقنا


23/اخبرنا الله بعدة امور كونيه في كتابه العزيز من عدد كواكب المجموعة الشمسية انها احد عشر كوكب والشمس والقمر من سورة يوسف وان السماء دخان وليست تراب كما كان العلماء يعتقدوا لوقت قريب ماذا اخبركم كتابكم المقدس ؟

اخبرنا كتابنا المقدس عن الله وعن كيفية وصولنا له وكيفية العبادة له ولم يكتب لنا الله كتاب شمس المعارف الكبرى


24/ من اين علمتم بان الصور التي تتخذونها رمز ليسوع والسيدة مريم هي من الواقع اما خشيتم ان يستهزا بها احد او يلقيها في مكان ما ؟

نحنا ما مناخدش الصور على اساس انها هم انما رمز ليهم واحنا لما نصلى منصلى ليسوع ومريم ومش للصور 
منتم فى ناس عاملين من القران بتاعكم ورق تواليت اشمعنى يعنى كل الحاجات الدينية معرضة للسب والحاجات دى 


25/لماذا صلب المسيح وانتم لديكم الصلب هو نوع من الاهانةسفر التثنية 22 : 23 الم تقولوا انه بلا خطيئة حتى وان كان ملاك بلا خطيئة (وانا اتحدث عن يسوع وليس سيدنا عيسى الذي يعرفه المسلمون ) فلماذايضع الرب عليه خطية دون ذنب له حتى لو كان المراد منها رسالة ؟

اولا اليهود هما لى صلبو يسوع  واليهود لما سمعو كلام يسوع بانه هو ابن الله اعتبروها خطية وتجديف وبزلك حكمو عليه بالصلب على اساس انو كفر



28/كيف لا يمكن للمطلق ان يتزوج بعد الطلاق فلماذا اذا طلقها ؟

قال الرب يسوع من طلق امراته الا لعلة الزنا فهو يجعلها تزنى ومن تزوج بمطلقة فهو زانى 
عندنا الطلاق الا لعلة الزنا حرام وميعتبرش الرجل مطلق امام الله فلو اتجوز واحدة حيعتبر زانى حتى لو اتجوزها بالكنيسة 



30/لماذا تعمدوا اطفالكم الا اذا كنتم مؤمنين انهم ولدوا مسلمين؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اهبل اهبل اهبل المسلمين وجدو بعد المسيح ب600 سنة ايه التخريف ده وبعدين يسوع كان يهودى واتعمد
وبعدين عندنا العمادة هى لمحو خطية امنا حواء وبالمعمودية الخطية دى حتغتفر
يعنى انت فاكر دلوئت ان الطفل اول ما يتولد حيتولد مسلم اعزرنى فانك اجهل الجهلاء


31/لماذا تاخذوا الاطفال رحلات وقت صلاة الجمعة بالذات اتخشون عليهم من سماع القران ؟؟

مين الك هالكلام ...................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


32/المراة الكاشفة لساقيها وشعرها رغم طعن سنها الا ترى ان حتى منظرها قبيح وهي طاعنه في السن ولا تستر نفسها ؟

القبيح هو الشيطان وحدو ولو بتعتبر ان خلقة ربنا قبيحة يبقة اعمل ملحد ومش انت لى بتقرر مواضفات الجمال والانسان حر والله خيرنا مش سيرنا 


33/امرنا الله بالحجاب لنساءنا كستر حتى يحافظ الاسلام على كرامة المراة وشكلها؟

ما فهمت سؤالك وين 


34/في القران حددربنا سبحانه وتعالى ان المراة بعد الطلاق لابد له من عدة وهذه العدة حتىتعلم ان كانت تحمل طفلا فلعل هذا يجعلهم يعودا ماذا عندكم من احكام في هذه الاحوال؟.

احنا عندنا مفيش طلاق ابدا خطيئة الطلاق ولو فرضنا انو الكاهن وافق على الطلاق الطلاق مش حيحصل بسهولة عندنا حياخد سنين 


35/هل نفرض ان احد منكم تزوج وكانت امراته فاحشة زانيه او مجرمة او ماشابه ذلك عندنا ممكن ان يحتفظبها لكن ليلبى حاجته الطبيعية وهذه طبيعة لا تنكروها وجب عليه الزواج باخرى او تطليقا اذا ساءت الامور والزواج باخرى عندكم لا طلاق سجن مؤبد الم تجدوا ذلك يعادي الطبيعة؟

عندنا حلل الطلاق بحالة الزنا 


36/شهادة ان لا اله الا الله وان محمد رسول الله احد اركان الاسلام ماذا لديكم؟

المجد للاب والابن والروح القدس الله واحد امين 


37/كيف تاكدتم ان يوحنا ولوقا ويوشع واليشع مصادر موثوق فيها وانهم لم يضيف كل منهم اراءه الخاصة ؟

لو اصدق متى ومرقس ويوحنا ولوقا 
حالك ما كتبه الله لا يحرفه اى انسان ​


----------



## ?????????? (27 أبريل 2006)

*حرر بواسطة ماي روك*
*لخروج الكاتب عن الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2006)

*بلاش نط يا علامات استفهام و خليكي في الموضوع*


----------



## ?????????? (28 مايو 2006)

*سيبك من التهافت اللي بتكتبوه وهاتوا دليل قوي وصريح يسكتنا عن اللي بنساله ازاي تدخل مكان فيه الهك وانت بالجزمة المليانه طين وقاذورات وازاي تكون مش طاهر ولا طاهر ما تفرقش وفي الاخر تقولي اصله الطهارة من جوه ولوكان كده بتستحم ليه بقى خليك زي ما انت*


----------



## My Rock (28 مايو 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> *سيبك من التهافت اللي بتكتبوه وهاتوا دليل قوي وصريح يسكتنا عن اللي بنساله ازاي تدخل مكان فيه الهك وانت بالجزمة المليانه طين وقاذورات وازاي تكون مش طاهر ولا طاهر ما تفرقش وفي الاخر تقولي اصله الطهارة من جوه ولوكان كده بتستحم ليه بقى خليك زي ما انت*


 
ما العيب في الطين؟ الا تؤمن ان الله خلقكم الطين؟

و هل الله المحدود لكي يتواجد في الكنيسة فقط؟ و في وقت الصلاة فقط؟

الله مالي الكون كله, فهو موجود حتى و انت تذهب الى شغلك و حتى و انت ذاهب لترمي زبالة بيتكم في الحاوية

فالله لا يصيبه الوسخ و القاذورات لمجرد ان حذائك وسخ او ان قميصك لم يغسل لعدة ايام

بالمناسبة, انت في الطريقة هذه تحدد الله, فهل كالبشر يصيبه الوسخ و يحتاج الى الاستحمام؟

فعلا استغرب من طريقة تفكيرك.. لكن لعلها بسبب صغر سنك, فلا مانع...

المهم, الشئ المهم لدى الله هو نشافك تفكيرك و نقاوة نفسك, فلتكن مليان عرق و اوساخ لكن قلبك نضيف افضل من تكون مهندم و مستحم و ملينا خطية...


----------



## ?????????? (29 مايو 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> ما العيب في الطين؟ الا تؤمن ان الله خلقكم الطين؟
> لكن نسيت انك تقول انه من مادة الطين لكن ما سبناش برائحته وشكله وجراثيمه بل احسن صورنا
> 
> و هل الله المحدود لكي يتواجد في الكنيسة فقط؟ و في وقت الصلاة فقط؟
> ...


انا لا اتحدث عن خطيتك وانت تقابل الله لو ستستمر بها لن تخاطب الله لذالك استحممت ام لم تستحم فلا فرق 
لكن ما اود ان اخبرك به هو ان الاسلام اهتم بالنظافة الشخصية وبالتالي الحفاظ على الصحة 
فلو انك تتوضا خمس مرات يوميا فانت مضطر لغسل يديك وقدميك ووجهك وبالتالي تزيل الاتربة 
لكن مسيحيتكم افلتت منها هذه النقطة فلا داعي للمراوغة في امر بائن


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

على فكرة اوعى تفتكر ان الوضوء اللى انت بتفخر بيه  دة  نضافه  يعنى دة اولا 
 ثانيا  دى عاده يهوديه  من قديم الازل  يعنى انتو بتقلدوا ا ليهود يا حلو  ياللى فرحان بشبابك انت  ونضافه الوضوء 


وبعدين مش ربنا  اللى تفلت منه نقط  لكن بيهتم  باللى بيخرج من فم الانسان  وقلبه وفكرة اولا 


ليسما  يدخل فم الانسان ينجسه بل ما يخرج منه


----------



## Mh@MihOo (30 مايو 2006)

?????????? قال:
			
		

> انا لا اتحدث عن خطيتك وانت تقابل الله لو ستستمر بها لن تخاطب الله لذالك استحممت ام لم تستحم فلا فرق
> لكن ما اود ان اخبرك به هو ان الاسلام اهتم بالنظافة الشخصية وبالتالي الحفاظ على الصحة
> فلو انك تتوضا خمس مرات يوميا فانت مضطر لغسل يديك وقدميك ووجهك وبالتالي تزيل الاتربة
> لكن مسيحيتكم افلتت منها هذه النقطة فلا داعي للمراوغة في امر بائن


 
*انهى افضلك تقوم تتوضى وتغتسل وتصلى وفى خناقه بينك وبين اخ ليك او زوج او زوجه وحصل فيها شتايم وحلفان *

*ولا تصلى قبل ما تنام على طول من غير حمى بس يكون فيك محبه وارتياح بينك وبين اى حد تانى *

*تفضل انهى؟؟؟*

*اصل انت مش هاتتضحك على ربنا مش هاتقف قدامه نظيف ومستحمى وقلبك اسود *

*ربنا يهمه القلب والروح مش الشكل *

*سامحنى يعنى لو واحد فقير معندوش مايه وصابون وعاوز يصلى مايصليش *

*بلاش واحد تاه فى مكان فيه وحل وطين وقرب يموت وعاوز يصلى عشان ربنا يرحمه *

*مايصليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ?????????? (30 مايو 2006)

Mh@MihOo قال:
			
		

> *انهى افضلك تقوم تتوضى وتغتسل وتصلى وفى خناقه بينك وبين اخ ليك او زوج او زوجه وحصل فيها شتايم وحلفان *
> 
> *ولا تصلى قبل ما تنام على طول من غير حمى بس يكون فيك محبه وارتياح بينك وبين اى حد تانى *
> *يعني اللي يهمك الناس انك تكون مرتاح معاهم وربنا راضي ولا مش راضي؟؟؟*​*تفضل انهى؟؟؟*
> ...


علشان تعرف ان ديننا فعلا يسر وليس عسر فالله تعالى قد انزل الحكم وحيثياته ومتضمناته واحواله فاذا لم يكن هناك ماء او ان الانسان هذا مريض وخطر الماء على جسده فالصلاة بالتيمم وهو كانك تتوضا من صعيد طيب طاهر دون ماء فالله اعلم الخلق بخلقه لانه خالقهم 
هنا يثبت لنا الله في ديننا انه ايسر من ان يعقد ومن ناحية اخرى فان وجد الماء ليه البخل بقى 
لكن المثال اللي انا اديته هو انك بتقابل خالك ولا عمك بملابس نظيفة وعلى الاقل مسرح شعرك فما بالك برب العالمين ايهم افضل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بت انتى عمالة تتكلمى كدة كلام عيال ومن غير ولا كلمة من كتابك الى اسمة القران دة

عندك كلمة طيبة قوليها معندكش 

اسكتى وبلاش شغل العيال دة احسن امدك!

وتقولى من كتابكم نظافة الروح ولا نظافة الجسد

دة طبعا لو تعرفى الفرق بين الاثنين


----------



## artamisss (30 مايو 2006)

يعنى  ماردتيش عليا   انا  بقولك انككم يا معشر المسلمين  بتقلدوا اليهووووووووووووووووووووود  العاده دى كانت عند بنى اسرائييييييييييييييييييييييل 
 ايه ردك يا شملوله


----------



## Mh@MihOo (30 مايو 2006)

> علشان تعرف ان ديننا فعلا يسر وليس عسر فالله تعالى قد انزل الحكم وحيثياته ومتضمناته واحواله فاذا لم يكن هناك ماء او ان الانسان هذا مريض وخطر الماء على جسده فالصلاة بالتيمم وهو كانك تتوضا من صعيد طيب طاهر دون ماء


 

*مش التيمم دا ان تتوضا من تراب او رمال صح مش كده *

*ايه اللى يضمن ان الرمال دى نظيفه مش ممكن تكون كان فيها حاجات وحشه واتشربت فى الرمال*






> فالله اعلم الخلق بخلقه لانه خالقهم


 
*طيب الله اعلم بخالقه انت قولتيها *

*يعنى ربنا عالم ان اللى بيصلى دا نظيف ولا لا مالك انت بقى انت اللى هاتحكمى الناس * 





> هنا يثبت لنا الله في ديننا انه ايسر


 
*وانت حد قالك ان دينا صعب ما لو صعب كانت الناس زمنها سابت المسيح *


*فى الاخر صدقينى لو فضلنا نقولك ونحكى ونجاوبلك على اسئلتك برضه مش هاتقتنعى *

*انت داخله تضيعى وقتك ووقتنى فى حاجات مفروغ منها *

*انت عاوزه تعملى بالو بس مش اكتر *

*سبتى المهم وماسكه فى الهيافه خنزير وحما وجزم ومش عاعرف ايه *

*اللى عاوز يفهم المسيحيه هايعرف بنفسه *

*عن اللاهوت والعقيده والثالوث *

*دى حاجات كبيره عليكى وعلى عقلك الصغنون المحدود فى الاكل والحما *


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

_



لكن نسيت انك تقول انه من مادة الطين لكن ما سبناش برائحته وشكله وجراثيمه بل احسن صورنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 

هو للطين رائحة وحشة؟ و هل للطين جرائم؟ هل هو كائن حي ليحنوي على الجراثيم؟ بعدين انت تؤمن ان الهك خلقك من طين, و لم يقل انه طين نظيف, فلا اعرف اي مستوى تفكير هذا ليصل بك القول في طين نظيف و في طين وسخ

هو انت عايش فين؟ الهك خلقك من طيـــــــــن, اتستنكم من الطين؟ ان فعلت هذا فأنك تستنكف بأصلك و تستنكف بألهك لانه خلقك من الطين


_





لو ان ليك احترام في قلبك لربك ما كنت تذكر هذا التعليق ارجوك احترم الذات التي تتحدث عنها حتى لو بمثال

أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 
_الطفل تجنن يا عالم.. انا اتكلم فين و هو فين.. مفيش اي ترابط!_

_ 






يوم العيد لما كان خالك بييجي عشان تقابله ما كنتش بتستحم عشان تكون نظيف لما تقابله فما باللك بخالققك اللي المفروض انك تستحم بالديتول عشان تقف بين يديه النظافة او القذارة لن تصيب احد بشيء انما هو الاحترام والتبجيل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 
يا ابني, هو انت شايف الناس الي تروح للكنيسة؟ مهندمة و مستقرة على الاخر, انت بتتكلم من خيال و لا من فلم اسلامي؟


_





لا بل هو قدرؤ احترامك هل تستطيع ان تقابل ضيوفك وانت ترتدي ملابس قذرة هل تقوم من النوم على الشارع دون حتى ان تغسل وجهك ؟؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 
و من قال اني سأستقبل الله و انا في ملابس قذرة؟

بعدين في حاجة نسيتها, الله لا يقرفه الوسخ الدنيوي الذي تصفه انت بالطين او العرق, الله من قداسته لا يقترب من الخطيئة في حاويها و محتواها







			
				?????????? قال:
			
		

> انا لا اتحدث عن خطيتك وانت تقابل الله لو ستستمر بها لن تخاطب الله لذالك استحممت ام لم تستحم فلا فرق
> لكن ما اود ان اخبرك به هو ان الاسلام اهتم بالنظافة الشخصية وبالتالي الحفاظ على الصحة
> فلو انك تتوضا خمس مرات يوميا فانت مضطر لغسل يديك وقدميك ووجهك وبالتالي تزيل الاتربة
> لكن مسيحيتكم افلتت منها هذه النقطة فلا داعي للمراوغة في امر بائن


 

فتوة رائعة يا اخ... يعني الهك اوجد الصلاة حتى الامة الاسلامية تستحم؟؟؟

عال العال, يعني الهك بيهتم بالاستحمام اكثر من الصلاة؟

يا ابني الصلاة دا نعمة, مش فرض او واجب... المهم خلينا نركز في أسألتك الفنطوزية و بلاش نط للاسلاميات...


----------



## sam_on_u_all (4 سبتمبر 2006)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء ( Ma7aba) و ( My Rock )
فعلا النظام حلو و حكاية مناقشة كل سؤال لوحدة فكرة عبقرية و ارجوا ان يستمر الحوار هادئا بدون انفعال من اى طرف

*******************************
*حرر بواسطة My Rock*
*المرة القادمة على الاقل تحترم فيها معتقدات الاخرين ولا تتعرض لنساء ذكروا في الكتاب المقدس, ام تريد من الاعضاء التعرض لامهات المؤمنين*
*******************************


----------



## My Rock (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*الاخ سام*

*هذا موضوع لاخ لديه بعض التساؤلات و ليس مجالا لفتح شق جديد*
*هذا منتدى اسئلة و اجوبة, فأكتب ما عندك سؤال سؤال في موضوع مستقل و سنرد عليه بنفس الهدوء*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ma7aba (4 سبتمبر 2006)

يبدوا ان الأخ الكريم لم يقرا المليون مرة التي نقول فيها تشريع العهد القديم لا يلزم المسيحيين لأن المسيحية هي انتقال من تشريع وشريعة ارضية مادية إلى تشريع وشريعة روحية
وبالتالي كل جوابه الذي كتبه مشكوراً لا يفيد الحوار بشيء


----------



## ماهر (4 سبتمبر 2006)

sam_on_u_all قال:


> *المراة فى الكتاب المقدس:*
> من هن رموز المراة فى الكتاب المقدس؟ انهن (_* يهوديت _ راعوث- إستير*_ ) ولا داعى لذكر ما يقول الكتاب المقدس عنهن
> و هذا غيض من فيض و للنقاش بقية





أنا مقدر جهود الاخوة المسلمين في الرد على الاخوة المسيحين عبر حوار 

جميل وهادئ ، ورغم أن مداخلتي هذه لادخل لها بموضوع النقاش الدائر

الا أني  اعترض على  تلميح الاخ وتعرضه للرموز النسوية 

وبخاصة يهوديت واستير ، فيهوديت امرأة مؤمنة وشجاعة ويكفيها فخرا عبر 

كل الاجيال الاسرائلية إنها افشلت الحملة العسكرية لقائد متجبر وظالم  

ولوحدها . وانا ارى هذا بطولة بحق.

اما استير فهي  امرأة كانت مضطره لتضحي بجسدها ، لاجل بقائها وعدم 

استمرار  معاناة شعبها ، بطلة اخرى من بطلات بنات صهيون .

لكن يكفيهن فخرا أن الكتاب المقدس والهه لم ينسوا تضحياتهم .

وهذا مجرد تعقيب خارج عن الحوار فقط للتنبيه بأن يهوديت واستير  اكبر 

من يقال بحقهن كلمة .​


----------



## استفانوس (5 سبتمبر 2006)

*ان النسوة اللوتي ذكرتهم فلهم السماء ولكنك لم تفهم  ما قأت
ولكن مارائك بالسيدة عائيشة وتغيبها عن القافلة وهي مع شب قوي البنيه يدعى صفوان
فهل عائيشة جلبت للاسلام رفع راية جدية (مع الفارق من المومنات )*


----------



## sam_on_u_all (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ايه يا باشا النظام؟ هو انت ما شوفتش الاخ فريد كاتب إيه ولا إيه؟ ( ولكن مارائك بالسيدة عائيشة وتغيبها عن القافلة وهي مع شب قوي البنيه يدعى صفوان فهل عائيشة جلبت للاسلام رفع راية جدية (مع الفارق من المومنات )  ليه الحذف يكون لكلامى بس؟ و بعدين ما المنتدى مليان إهانات للرسول و الصحابه و زوجاته. ولا  هو دة النظام العالمى الجديد يا كباتن؟


----------



## My Rock (9 سبتمبر 2006)

sam_on_u_all قال:


> ايه يا باشا النظام؟ هو انت ما شوفتش الاخ فريد كاتب إيه ولا إيه؟ ( ولكن مارائك بالسيدة عائيشة وتغيبها عن القافلة وهي مع شب قوي البنيه يدعى صفوان فهل عائيشة جلبت للاسلام رفع راية جدية (مع الفارق من المومنات ) ليه الحذف يكون لكلامى بس؟ و بعدين ما المنتدى مليان إهانات للرسول و الصحابه و زوجاته. ولا هو دة النظام العالمى الجديد يا كباتن؟


 
*حتى تتأدبو ثاني مرة ما تقل ادبك لانك تعرف العاقبة*

*تقل ادبك, يجي عضو اخر و يهزأ في معتقدك و ردك ينحذف*

*يبقى الربحان مين؟*

*فتخليك مؤدب احسن*

*و اذا المنتدى مش عاجبك يبقى هوينا*


----------



## استفانوس (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*بعد جهد تاتي بهذا الجواب نحن لم نسي لاحد بل ناتي بالبرهين*


----------



## مسلمة عقلانية (25 أكتوبر 2006)

عذرا ولكن لى سؤال انا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدى انا من قريب بدات اعمل فى قراءة الانجيل وبعض اياته ---بدأت القراءة لاغراض دعوية وليس لانى لم اجد الحقيقة فى دينى ----  المهم... بعد اذنكوا انى دخلت فى الحوار من المنتصف لكن بما ان الكلام عن النساء والمواضيع دى فلى سؤال

عندما بدات القراءة فى بعض الاناجيل معذرة واقول معذرة مرة اخرى .... هالنى مارايته من كمية الكلام عن ""الجنس""" معذرة والخوض فى تفاصيل -اسفة-غايه فى الدقة يعنى مثلا كان ممكن ايراد القصة بشكل اكثرحياءا وتعففا من ذلك مش لازم التفاصيل الاوى دى 


فى قصة فى الانجيل بتتكلم عن مدينتين وبعدين تم تشبيه المدينتين بامراتين -اسفة-:"مش كويسين ""-عاهرتين -مع الاعتذار... المهم  بس بعد كده الرب ماكملش كلام عن المدينتين معلش يعنى الموضوع فتح شوية "اسفه جدا"" لكن خاض فى تفاصيل كتيرة اوى معلش مخجلة شوية والفاظ صريحة الى حد كبير شويتين على الرغم من ان القصة اصلا مش كده خالص ده الموضوع حكاية مدينتين ايه اللى جاب بقى سيرة الستات الوحشة والتفاصيل المخجلة ... بعد اذنكوا رد لان الموضوع ده ضايقنى وانا بقرأ كتاب المفروض انه من عند الرب 

وبعد اذنكوا حاجة تانية بالنسبة لحكاية النكاح اللى كل ماادخل حته الاقيها دى.... النكاح كلمة لغة عربية فصحى فعلهاهو "نكح"   ينكح   نكاح التعبير عربى فصيح مااظنش ان العرب كانوا اصلا يعرفو االتلميحات اللى بتلمحولها بيتهيالى على مااعتقد وعموما ربنا يهدينا واياكم الى طريق الحق والنولر والهداية وطبعا ارجو الرد بادب وعدم الحذف.......شكرا


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2006)

مسلمة عقلانية قال:


> عذرا ولكن لى سؤال انا عضوة جديدة بالمنتدى انا من قريب بدات اعمل فى قراءة الانجيل وبعض اياته ---بدأت القراءة لاغراض دعوية وليس لانى لم اجد الحقيقة فى دينى ---- المهم... بعد اذنكوا انى دخلت فى الحوار من المنتصف لكن بما ان الكلام عن النساء والمواضيع دى فلى سؤال
> 
> عندما بدات القراءة فى بعض الاناجيل معذرة واقول معذرة مرة اخرى .... هالنى مارايته من كمية الكلام عن ""الجنس""" معذرة والخوض فى تفاصيل -اسفة-غايه فى الدقة يعنى مثلا كان ممكن ايراد القصة بشكل اكثرحياءا وتعففا من ذلك مش لازم التفاصيل الاوى دى
> 
> ...


 
اي اصحاح من اي انجيل؟ :smil12:


----------



## nathali (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*جواب لأحد الاسئلة*

أسئلتك كتيرة و كلها عليها أجوبة  بس وحدة وحدة زي ما حكى الاخ:beee: 

بس أنا راح أجاوب على سؤال عنجد دايقني و حابة اجاول عليه و اتمنى أشوف الرد

نحن عند المسيحيين ما في عنا التوضي أو تطهير الأحذية أو خلعها قبل الصلاة أو دخول الكنيسة والسبب: ان المسيح عاش حياته في الفقر و التواضع وطلب منّا الصلاة من كل قلبنا؟.................لذا لا داعي ان أغتسل و اتلبس و اخلع حذائي ما دمت أصلي بكا ايمان و صلاتي نابعة من القلب .....فالمسيح سينظر الى قلبي وليس الى منظري.....ماذا لو كنت فقيرة لا املك الملابس او الماء الكافي لأغتسل عند كل صلاة ؟ هل سيتركني المسيح في قولك؟؟؟؟؟ بالتأكيد لا...........................:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## nathali (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*المعذرة*

لقد حصل خطأ كبير .....فهذا رد لغير موضوع ارجو تجاهله من هنا


----------



## nathali (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*سؤال لأحد الأجوبة*

أسئلتك كتيرة و كلها عليها أجوبة بس وحدة وحدة زي ما حكى الاخ 

بس أنا راح أجاوب على سؤال عنجد دايقني و حابة اجاول عليه و اتمنى أشوف الرد

نحن عند المسيحيين ما في عنا التوضي أو تطهير الأحذية أو خلعها قبل الصلاة أو دخول الكنيسة والسبب: ان المسيح عاش حياته في الفقر و التواضع وطلب منّا الصلاة من كل قلبنا؟.................لذا لا داعي ان أغتسل و اتلبس و اخلع حذائي ما دمت أصلي بكا ايمان و صلاتي نابعة من القلب .....فالمسيح سينظر الى قلبي وليس الى منظري.....ماذا لو كنت فقيرة لا املك الملابس او الماء الكافي لأغتسل عند كل صلاة ؟ هل سيتركني المسيح في قولك؟؟؟؟؟ بالتأكيد لا...........................:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## مسلمة عقلانية (26 أكتوبر 2006)

حزقيال   22    فى العهد القديم يااستاذ  ماى روك    ده طبعا اسفة جدا غير مواضيع "زنا المحارم" اللى تناولها الكتاب المقدس ...... بيتهيالى انا جبت لحضرتك الاصحاح عشان تقراه الاول وبعدين ترد عليا


----------



## My Rock (26 أكتوبر 2006)

مسلمة عقلانية قال:


> حزقيال 22 فى العهد القديم يااستاذ ماى روك ده طبعا اسفة جدا غير مواضيع "زنا المحارم" اللى تناولها الكتاب المقدس ...... بيتهيالى انا جبت لحضرتك الاصحاح عشان تقراه الاول وبعدين ترد عليا


 
و هل سفر حزقيال هو انجيل؟

اذا ما تعرفي الفرق في ابسط امور ترتيب الاسفار و ما الفرق بين السفر و بين الانجيل
تعتقدين انك فهمتي ما جاء في سفر حزقيال؟
ثم اي اصحاح و اي عدد تتكلمين في حزقيال؟


----------



## مسلمة عقلانية (27 أكتوبر 2006)

ياسيدى متاسفين مش انجيل اسفار العهد القديم ماشى بتاعه اليهود ماشى بس موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس وانتم تؤمنون انها من عند الله  لان الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم مع العهد الجديد رجاء عدم التهرب من الاجابة


----------



## My Rock (27 أكتوبر 2006)

مسلمة عقلانية قال:


> ياسيدى متاسفين مش انجيل اسفار العهد القديم ماشى بتاعه اليهود ماشى بس موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس وانتم تؤمنون انها من عند الله لان الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم مع العهد الجديد رجاء عدم التهرب من الاجابة


 
من الذي تهرب؟ انا سألت عن رقم الاصحاح و العدد التابع للنص الي تتكلمين عنه!


----------



## مسلمة عقلانية (28 أكتوبر 2006)

حاضر
"سفر حزقيال"...الاصحاح23  من أوله لاخره اقراه ورد عليا.......فى العهد القديم


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2006)

مسلمة عقلانية قال:


> حاضر
> "سفر حزقيال"...الاصحاح23 من أوله لاخره اقراه ورد عليا.......فى العهد القديم


 
قرأت الاصحاح بالكامل و لا اعرف اين وجهة الاعتراض؟


----------



## مسلمة عقلانية (29 أكتوبر 2006)

عادى ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!! كل ده عادى &ومفيش اعتراض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! تحب اكتب الاصحاح عالمنتدى وناخد رأى الاعضاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2006)

مسلمة عقلانية قال:


> عادى ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!! كل ده عادى &ومفيش اعتراض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! تحب اكتب الاصحاح عالمنتدى وناخد رأى الاعضاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
انا بسألك عن وجهة الاعتراض فين
يعني بتعترضي في ايه بحسب ما جاء بالاصحاح؟


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

انا ممكن احط الاصحاح ونشوف رايى اصحاب المنتدى ورواده فى الاصحاح ونشوف فعلا الاخت مسلمة  عقلانية كان عندها حق ولا لأ فى اندهاشها من الاصحاح                                               الإصحاح الثالث والعشرون
23: 1 و كان الي كلام الرب قائلا 

23: 2 يا ابن ادم كان امراتان ابنتا ام واحدة 

23: 3 و زنتا بمصر في صباهما زنتا هناك دغدغت ثديهما و هناك تزغزغت ترائب عذرتهما 

23: 4 و اسمها اهولة الكبيرة و اهوليبة اختها و كانتا لي و ولدتا بنين و بنات و اسماهما السامرة اهولة و اورشليم اهوليبة 

23: 5 و زنت اهولة من تحتي و عشقت محبيها اشور الابطال 

23: 6 اللابسين الاسمانجوني ولاة و شحنا كلهم شبان شهوة فرسان راكبون الخيل 

23: 7 فدفعت لهم عقرها لمختاري بني اشور كلهم و تنجست بكل من عشقتهم بكل اصنامهم 

23: 8 و لم تترك زناها من مصر ايضا لانهم ضاجعوها في صباها و زغزغوا ترائب عذرتها و سكبوا عليها زناهم 

23: 9 لذلك سلمتها ليد عشاقها ليد بني اشور الذين عشقتهم 

23: 10 هم كشفوا عورتها اخذوا بنيها و بناتها و ذبحوها بالسيف فصارت عبرة للنساء و اجروا عليها حكما 

23: 11 فلما رات اختها اهوليبة ذلك افسدت في عشقها اكثر منها و في زناها اكثر من زنى اختها 

23: 12 عشقت بني اشور الولاة و الشحن الابطال اللابسين افخر لباس فرسانا راكبين الخيل كلهم شبان شهوة 

23: 13 فرايت انها قد تنجست و لكلتيهما طريق واحدة 

23: 14 و زادت زناها و لما نظرت الى رجال مصورين على الحائط صور الكلدانيين مصورة بمغرة 

23: 15 منطقين بمناطق على احقائهم عمائمهم مسدولة على رؤوسهم كلهم في المنظر رؤساء مركبات شبه بني بابل الكلدانيين ارض ميلادهم 

23: 16 عشقتهم عند لمح عينيها اياهم و ارسلت اليهم رسلا الى ارض الكلدانيين 

23: 17 فاتاها بنو بابل في مضجع الحب و نجسوها بزناهم فتنجست بهم و جفتهم نفسها 

23: 18 و كشفت زناها و كشفت عورتها فجفتها نفسي كما جفت نفسي اختها 

23: 19 و اكثرت زناها بذكرها ايام صباها التي فيها زنت بارض مصر 

23: 20 و عشقت معشوقيهم الذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير و منيهم كمني الخيل 

23: 21 و افتقدت رذيلة صباك بزغزغة المصريين ترائبك لاجل ثدي صباك 

23: 22 لاجل ذلك يا اهوليبة هكذا قال السيد الرب هانذا اهيج عليك عشاقك الذين جفتهم نفسك و اتي بهم عليك من كل جهة 

23: 23 بني بابل و كل الكلدانيين فقود و شوع و قوع و معهم كل بني اشور شبان شهوة ولاة و شحن كلهم رؤساء مركبات و شهراء كلهم راكبون الخيل 

23: 24 فياتون عليك باسلحة مركبات و عجلات و بجماعة شعوب يقيمون عليك الترس و المجن و الخوذة من حولك و اسلم لهم الحكم فيحكمون عليك باحكامهم 

23: 25 و اجعل غيرتي عليك فيعاملونك بالسخط يقطعون انفك و اذنيك و بقيتك تسقط بالسيف ياخذون بنيك و بناتك و تؤكل بقيتك بالنار 

23: 26 و ينزعون عنك ثيابك و ياخذون ادوات زينتك 

23: 27 و ابطل رذيلتك عنك و زناك من ارض مصر فلا ترفعين عينيك اليهم و لا تذكرين مصر بعد 

23: 28 لانه هكذا قال السيد الرب هانذا اسلمك ليد الذين ابغضتهم ليد الذين جفتهم نفسك 

23: 29 فيعاملونك بالبغضاء و ياخذون كل تعبك و يتركونك عريانة و عارية فتنكشف عورة زناك و رذيلتك و زناك 

23: 30 افعل بك هذا لانك زنيت وراء الامم لانك تنجست باصنامهم 

23: 31 في طريق اختك سلكت فادفع كاسها ليدك 

23: 32 هكذا قال السيد الرب انك تشربين كاس اختك العميقة الكبيرة تكونين للضحك و للاستهزاء تسع كثيرا 

23: 33 تمتلئين سكرا و حزنا كاس التحير و الخراب كاس اختك السامرة 

23: 34 فتشربينها و تمتصينها و تقضمين شقفها و تجتثين ثدييك لاني تكلمت يقول السيد الرب 

23: 35 لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب من اجل انك نسيتني و طرحتني وراء ظهرك فتحملي ايضا رذيلتك و زناك 

23: 36 و قال الرب لي يا ابن ادم اتحكم على اهولة و اهوليبة بل اخبرهما برجاساتهما 

23: 37 لانهما قد زنتا و في ايديهما دم و زنتا باصنامهما و ايضا اجازتا بنيهما الذين ولدتاهم لي النار اكلا لها 

23: 38 و فعلتا ايضا بي هذا نجستا مقدسي في ذلك اليوم و دنستا سبوتي 

23: 39 و لما ذبحتا بنيهما لاصنامهما اتتا في ذلك اليوم الى مقدسي لتنجساه فهوذا هكذا فعلتا في وسط بيتي 

23: 40 بل ارسلتما الى رجال اتين من بعيد الذين ارسل اليهم رسول فهوذا جاءوا هم الذين لاجلهم استحممت و كحلت عينيك و تحليت بالحلي 

23: 41 و جلست على سرير فاخر امامه مائدة منضضة و وضعت عليها بخوري و زيتي 

23: 42 و صوت جمهور مترفهين معها مع اناس من رعاع الخلق اتي بسكارى من البرية الذين جعلوا اسورة على ايديهما و تاج جمال على رؤوسهما 

23: 43 فقلت عن البالية في الزنى الان يزنون زنى معها و هي 

23: 44 فدخلوا عليها كما يدخل على امراة زانية هكذا دخلوا على اهولة و على اهوليبة المراتين الزانيتين 

23: 45 و الرجال الصديقون هم يحكمون عليهما حكم زانية و حكم سفاكة الدم لانهما زانيتان و في ايديهما دم 

23: 46 لانه هكذا قال السيد الرب اني اصعد عليهما جماعة و اسلمهما للجور و النهب 

23: 47 و ترجمهما الجماعة بالحجارة و يقطعونهما بسيوفهم و يذبحون ابناءهما و بناتهما و يحرقون بيوتهما بالنار 

23: 48 فابطل الرذيلة من الارض فتتادب جميع النساء و لا يفعلن مثل رذيلتكما 

23: 49 و يردون عليكما رذيلتكما فتحملان خطايا اصنامكما و تعلمان اني انا السيد الرب 
                      التعليق متروك للرواد الخجولين      وترجعوا تقولوا احنا بتوع الستات والنكاح؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (25 نوفمبر 2006)

وده كان وجه اعتراض مسلمة عقلانية  ده نص مشاركتها""""""عندما بدات القراءة فى بعض الاناجيل معذرة واقول معذرة مرة اخرى .... هالنى مارايته من كمية الكلام عن ""الجنس""" معذرة والخوض فى تفاصيل -اسفة-غايه فى الدقة يعنى مثلا كان ممكن ايراد القصة بشكل اكثرحياءا وتعففا من ذلك مش لازم التفاصيل الاوى دى 


فى قصة فى الانجيل بتتكلم عن مدينتين وبعدين تم تشبيه المدينتين بامراتين -اسفة-:"مش كويسين ""-عاهرتين -مع الاعتذار... المهم بس بعد كده الرب ماكملش كلام عن المدينتين معلش يعنى الموضوع فتح شوية "اسفه جدا"" لكن خاض فى تفاصيل كتيرة اوى معلش مخجلة شوية والفاظ صريحة الى حد كبير شويتين على الرغم من ان القصة اصلا مش كده خالص ده الموضوع حكاية مدينتين ايه اللى جاب بقى سيرة الستات الوحشة والتفاصيل المخجلة ... بعد اذنكوا رد لان الموضوع ده ضايقنى وانا بقرأ كتاب المفروض انه من عند الرب """""""


----------



## obedience (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*أيوه عادي ياجماعه من وجهة نظر الاخوه المسيحيين. إذا كان الأنبيا عندهم عصاه و عبدة أوثان يبقى جايين تقولوا سفر حزقيال فيه إيه و مافيهوش إيه. خليكوا اسبور!!!! إنتوا متزمتين جدا....*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*أسلوب راقي فعلاً "المشرف"*


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

والله انا ماجبتش حاجة من عندى ده الكتاب المقدس بتاعكوا  كله كلام تمام التمام والله انا لو فى بايدى الامر   كنت قلت اللى اقل من  18 سنة مايقراش الاصحاح ده


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> والله انا ماجبتش حاجة من عندى ده الكتاب المقدس بتاعكوا كله كلام تمام التمام والله انا لو فى بايدى الامر كنت قلت اللى اقل من 18 سنة مايقراش الاصحاح ده


 
طيب ممكن تكونين ادف اكثر و تضيح العدد الي بتتكلمي عنه؟


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (29 نوفمبر 2006)

مش فاهمة عدد ايه؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!! ارجو التوضيح ماى روك !!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> مش فاهمة عدد ايه؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!! ارجو التوضيح ماى روك !!!!!!!!!


 
يعني لا تعرفين الفرق بين العدد و الاصحاح و جاية تعترضين على نص بالكتاب المقدس؟
غريبة فعلا!


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (29 نوفمبر 2006)

والله مش لازم اكون خبيرة فى الانجيل عشان لما اقرا نص فيه كمية الاباحية والالفاظ الصريحة دى استغرب ان ربنا ممكن يتعرض للتفاصيل المخجلة دى بالشكل الصريح ده هو سفر حزقيال الاصحاح 22   ..... وعلى فكرة من غير زعل ومن غير ماتحذف المشاركة بجد بجد بجد والله ردك شكله باين انه تهرب جاوب على استفسارى وخلاص


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> والله مش لازم اكون خبيرة فى الانجيل عشان لما اقرا نص فيه كمية الاباحية والالفاظ الصريحة دى استغرب ان ربنا ممكن يتعرض للتفاصيل المخجلة دى بالشكل الصريح ده هو سفر حزقيال الاصحاح 22 ..... وعلى فكرة من غير زعل ومن غير ماتحذف المشاركة بجد بجد بجد والله ردك شكله باين انه تهرب جاوب على استفسارى وخلاص


 
طيب انا قريت الاصحاح كله و ما سفت فيه اي عيب, العيب فين؟ اي عدد؟ اين النص الي تعترضين عليه بكل دقة؟


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (29 نوفمبر 2006)

والله ياجدعان انا مش عارف اقولكوا ايه :smil13:     يابنى كل الاصحاح ده ومفيش اعتراض ؟؟!!:a82: 1

أولا: اتفضل سعادتك الالفاظ اللى ممكن اظن انا بس( لوحدى) انها مش تمام اتفضل:blush2:  """"زناهم-- دغدغت ثدييهما--زغزغت ترائبهم--عشقت---شبان شهوة--- تنجست--عشقتهم---ضاجعوها--كشفت عورتها---مضجع الحب--- منى --زغزغة المصريين تراءبك--زنى صباك--ينزعون ثيابك--- يتركوك عريانه:love34: --- :ab6: تجتثين ثدييك:smil14: --- سكارى""""" ايييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟!!!!!!!  فى ايه ؟؟؟؟!!!! ايه كل ده هو فى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كل ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الحدوتة كلها اصلا اصلا عن مدينتين ايه علاقة المدينتين الظالمتين بالستات الزبالة اوى دول ؟؟؟؟؟ هو الرب وهو بيقول الكلام ده ساب الموضوع الاساسى ليه؟؟؟ ايه السرحان ده؟؟؟؟:ab5: 

ثانياً: بزمتك وانا راضية زمتك بجد انتا لما تحب تتقرب للرب وتقعد تقرا كلامه:yaka:  اللى اوصى بيه للبشر وتقرى ده    سعادتك بزمتك  هتفكر فى ايه؟؟؟ فى الاخلاق الحميدة والعفة والطهارة؟؟؟!! مااظنش


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> والله ياجدعان انا مش عارف اقولكوا ايه :smil13: يابنى كل الاصحاح ده ومفيش اعتراض ؟؟!!:a82: 1
> 
> أولا: اتفضل سعادتك الالفاظ اللى ممكن اظن انا بس( لوحدى) انها مش تمام اتفضل:blush2: """"زناهم-- دغدغت ثدييهما--زغزغت ترائبهم--عشقت---شبان شهوة--- تنجست--عشقتهم---ضاجعوها--كشفت عورتها---مضجع الحب--- منى --زغزغة المصريين تراءبك--زنى صباك--ينزعون ثيابك--- يتركوك عريانه:love34: --- :ab6: تجتثين ثدييك:smil14: --- سكارى""""" ايييييييييييييييييييييييه؟؟؟!!!!!!! فى ايه ؟؟؟؟!!!! ايه كل ده هو فى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كل ده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الحدوتة كلها اصلا اصلا عن مدينتين ايه علاقة المدينتين الظالمتين بالستات الزبالة اوى دول ؟؟؟؟؟ هو الرب وهو بيقول الكلام ده ساب الموضوع الاساسى ليه؟؟؟ ايه السرحان ده؟؟؟؟:ab5:
> 
> ثانياً: بزمتك وانا راضية زمتك بجد انتا لما تحب تتقرب للرب وتقعد تقرا كلامه:yaka: اللى اوصى بيه للبشر وتقرى ده سعادتك بزمتك هتفكر فى ايه؟؟؟ فى الاخلاق الحميدة والعفة والطهارة؟؟؟!! مااظنش


 
انتي انعديتي من اخوانك المسلمين و بديتي تقصي بالنصوص؟

بقلك اقتبسيلي النص الي تعترضين عليه من الاصحاح و لم اطلب منك ذكر الكلمات الي تعترضين عليه
ممكن و لا صعبة؟


----------



## طبيبة مسلمة (30 نوفمبر 2006)

النص كله عبارات انا معترضة عليها بسبب الالفاظ اللى وردت فيها هو فى ايه؟ انتا عمال تتوه ليه؟؟؟ ماقلتلك "" حاجة غير قابلة للتصديق ان الاله يقول كلام خارج زى ده وتشبيهات صريحة زى دى والموضوع اصلا مالوش علاقة بالكلام فى قلة الادب "" بقولك ايه؟؟ ايه رايك نفتح الموضوع ده فى موضوع جديد وناخد راى الاعضاء لان محدش بيدخل هنا ؟؟؟؟موافق؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (30 نوفمبر 2006)

طبيبة مسلمة قال:


> النص كله عبارات انا معترضة عليها بسبب الالفاظ اللى وردت فيها هو فى ايه؟ انتا عمال تتوه ليه؟؟؟ ماقلتلك "" حاجة غير قابلة للتصديق ان الاله يقول كلام خارج زى ده وتشبيهات صريحة زى دى والموضوع اصلا مالوش علاقة بالكلام فى قلة الادب "" بقولك ايه؟؟ ايه رايك نفتح الموضوع ده فى موضوع جديد وناخد راى الاعضاء لان محدش بيدخل هنا ؟؟؟؟موافق؟؟؟


 

لا اله الا المسيح,,, هو انا طلبت منك شئ صعب؟
طلبت منك ان تقتبسي النص الي تعترضي عليه حبة حبة

يعني اعترضي على اللفظة الاولى و هاتي الجملة و العدد بتاعها و انا ارد عليها

في اسهل من هيك؟


----------

